# On my way to St Hives I met a man with seven Hives...



## Bold or Stupid

I declare my first Hive open!

Was that right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

WOOT!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqkJ30Kh7ZM&feature=related]YouTube - The Hives - Tick Tick Boom - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hazzah!

The torch has been lit, passed, then used to set the world on FIRE!


----------



## Dog Moon

Hah.  I saw this thread title and was like 'what the heck is that?  who would EVER want to go there?'  But then I got to the end of the previous hive thread and found the link here.  I shoulda figured with the word Hive in the title what it was, but for some reason it didn't occur to me.  Goofy, Dog Moon, goofy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hazzah!
> 
> The torch has been lit, passed, then used to set the world on FIRE!




The Hive didn't start the FIRE!  It was always burnin' since the world was turnin'!


----------



## Blackrat

Put that match away Relique.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Careful with that axe, Eugene...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright, I'l put it away...  *tosses the match onto the oil slick* Woops!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all of the food in the Hive*


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> *Eats all of the food in the Hive*




Well aren't you a bit late...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Well aren't you a bit late...




*Eats Blackrat*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

But I didn't put out any food, where did that all come from?

I was going to go for "Regrets Hive had a few"" but thought it must have done. Instead I used Cornish travel riddles.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

After a morning spent in a (useless) meeting, I'm looking forward lunch...


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> But I didn't put out any food, where did that all come from?




There is always food in the hive


----------



## Bold or Stupid

If there is always food how did Galeros eat it all. Surely by that rule there is food here now.

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## kotletas

|Om nom nom nom
__________________
tadalafil dosage
generic viagra


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Cornish travel riddles.




What's a Cornish travel riddle?  Is it like the one about Nantucket?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Eats Blackrat*



I don't think he's a Vore'


Horacio said:


> Hi Hive !
> 
> After a morning spent in a (useless) meeting, I'm looking forward lunch...



Will there be cake?  Will they eat it?




Phaezen said:


> There is always food in the hive



Until it's all eaten.


Bold or Stupid said:


> If there is always food how did Galeros eat it all. Surely by that rule there is food here now.



You aren't thinking 4th dimensionally enough.


kotletas said:


> |Om nom nom nom




Welcome lurker! Sit, chat and eat a while!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Bold or Stupid said:


> If there is always food how did Galeros eat it all. Surely by that rule there is food here now.
> 
> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




There is always food in the hive

Galeros ate all the food

Therefore Galeros ate the hive



You are what you eat

Galeros ate the hive

Therefore Bold and Stupid ate Galeros


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thornir Alekeg said:


> There is always food in the hive
> 
> Galeros ate all the food
> 
> Therefore Galeros ate the hive
> 
> 
> 
> You are what you eat
> 
> Galeros ate the hive
> 
> Therefore Bold and Stupid ate Galeros




For a second there I was thinking you were going to say that Galeros is the Hive and the Hive is Bold and Stupid.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a Cornish travel riddle?  Is it like the one about Nantucket?




On my way to St Ives
I met a man with seven wives
Each of those wives had seven sacks
And in each sack seven cats
How many people did I met on the road to St Ives?

St Ives is in Cornwell


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Relique du Madde said:


> For a second there I was thinking you were going to say that Galeros is the Hive and the Hive is Bold and Stupid.



That would be the next next part of the theorum, but I wasn't going to reveal it until after I applied for a follow-on grant.  Now I've been scooped.


----------



## Tonguez

Actually the riddle is

As I was going to St Ives
I met a man with seven wives
Each of those wives had seven sacks
And in each sack seven cats
Man, Wives, Sacks, Cats
How many were going to St Ives?

Thats a riddle, the other way is just maths


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Tonguez said:


> Actually the riddle is
> 
> As I was going to St Ives
> I met a man with seven wives
> Each of those wives had seven sacks
> And in each sack seven cats
> Man, Wives, Sacks, Cats
> How many were going to St Ives?
> 
> Thats a riddle, the other way is just maths




And for those fighting with their calculators... the answer is 1.

Read it again and you'll get it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

But seven wives with seven sacks...that's a defensive core good enough to be the backbone of almost any NFL team!!


----------



## CleverNickName

*brings fresh donuts to everyone in the Hive*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Hey It's been a while since I read that riddle...

Oh and I'll have an apple fritter please.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> But seven wives with seven sacks...that's a defensive core good enough to be the backbone of almost any NFL team!!




Yeah... but you forgot in each sack is a dead cat that they beat you with.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but you forgot in each sack is a dead cat that they beat you with.



Does a dead cat in a sack still bounce?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thornir Alekeg said:


> Does a dead cat in a sack still bounce?




More importantly, can it be used for a D&D3e Great Cleave?


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dark Heresy.... is a brutal game.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Dog Moon said:


> Dark Heresy.... is a brutal game.




Indeed, Rogue Trader is very fine, and less deadly coz you can buy stuff like decent armour.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mathew_Freeman said:


> More importantly, can it be used for a D&D3e Great Cleave?




Only if they are _*UN*_dead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Thornir Alekeg said:


> Does a dead cat in a sack still bounce?



Everything bounces under the right conditions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> allo Hive.




Ello.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Dark Heresy.... is a brutal game.




lol .  I thought you said Dark Hershey...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm having a good day/bad day in the kitchen.

I was making my Beef Stoup today, and everyone was looking forward to it.  My parents just came back from a trip to Germany & Hungary and got to have one of our favorite dishes from the latter country, the Goulash Soup.  She said my Stoup was at least its equal.

Unfortunately, I burned it.   Aall the veggies and my rich, thick soup/stew broth are ghastly in flavor.

The good news, though, is that I was able to fish the beef out- it's just fine, so the beef may be re-incarnated as BBQ.

My worry right now is the stove.  My Stoup should not have burned.  I had the burner on the lowest temp setting.  It may have a control issue, so I'm calling the repairman tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Indeed, Rogue Trader is very fine, and less deadly coz you can buy stuff like decent armour.




Hopefully, after some Dark Heresy we'll try Rogue Trader and then by the time we're done with that, Deathwatch will be out.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Hopefully, after some Dark Heresy we'll try Rogue Trader and then by the time we're done with that, Deathwatch will be out.




And I'm so waiting for that one. I had an idea for a oneshot about a group of Deathwatch Terminators in a sort of "survival horror against all odds" setting, only to find out that Dark Heresy don't cover marines, and then find out there will soon be a book that's exactly what I had in mind


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> And I'm so waiting for that one. I had an idea for a oneshot about a group of Deathwatch Terminators in a sort of "survival horror against all odds" setting, only to find out that Dark Heresy don't cover marines, and then find out there will soon be a book that's exactly what I had in mind




I'm planning an epic based on the Odyssey, involving a ship getting lost in a warpstorm when returning from a campaign. I'll used Dark Heresy:Ascension characters plus Rogue trader characters and Marines from Deathwatch.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> I'm planning an epic based on the Odyssey, involving a ship getting lost in a warpstorm when returning from a campaign. I'll used Dark Heresy:Ascension characters plus Rogue trader characters and Marines from Deathwatch.




Yeah, that's sort of the idea that I wanted as well, to combine them all together.  Dark Heresy really only works with Ascension though cause I'm sure our Rank 2 regular characters wouldn't compare AT ALL to Space Marines, as they shouldn't.

Although what's sort of annoying about Dark Heresy is that our DM [I don't really know the Dark Heresy equivalent, I think GM] has ruled that if we die, we start over without any XP except for the 400 starting XP.  He couldn't find any rules specifying what to do about character death and new characters, so that's what he decided.  I died [was possessed and he ruled that burning a fate point didn't stop that, so I didn't really have the opportunity to save myself] and my new character is already about 400 XP behind.  Not much now, but it'll suck to die in 2-3 ranks...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, that's sort of the idea that I wanted as well, to combine them all together.  Dark Heresy really only works with Ascension though cause I'm sure our Rank 2 regular characters wouldn't compare AT ALL to Space Marines, as they shouldn't.
> 
> Although what's sort of annoying about Dark Heresy is that our DM [I don't really know the Dark Heresy equivalent, I think GM] has ruled that if we die, we start over without any XP except for the 400 starting XP.  He couldn't find any rules specifying what to do about character death and new characters, so that's what he decided.  I died [was possessed and he ruled that burning a fate point didn't stop that, so I didn't really have the opportunity to save myself] and my new character is already about 400 XP behind.  Not much now, but it'll suck to die in 2-3 ranks...




That sucks, misses the point of Fate points, and what games give insructions for restarting after death (I think D&D was always the only one).

The joy of Rogue Trader is that you get to be competent at a range of skills and I've got to play a character type I've been wanting to play for in excess of twenty years, a Navigator.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> That sucks, misses the point of Fate points, and what games give insructions for restarting after death (I think D&D was always the only one).




Technically, Fate Points only relate to character deaths.... though after that incident I think they should relate to a few other things as well.

As for character death, I have no idea actually, but I'm starting to think games SHOULD say something.  Maybe the designers think everyone will make their own rules or something.  In same games, starting over isn't as bad, but in others, it's pretty harsh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> As for character death, I have no idea actually, but I'm starting to think games SHOULD say something.  Maybe the designers think everyone will make their own rules or something.  In same games, starting over isn't as bad, but in others, it's pretty harsh.




So far the best rule for character deaths I found was in ICONS. To paraphrase, it saids 'When you die talk to the GM about about if you want to make a new character or play with your dead one.   If you make a new character it will be encountered in the current or next game, however, if you do this, be warned that your GM might decide to make your character might come back as a super villain.  If you continue with your previous hero then you get resurrected after one game passes since Super Heroes have a tendency to come back from death." 

Being that the game is a "rules lite" superhero game with no real character advancement, having rules for making a new characters on par with the group isn't really an issue (especially considering that characters are randomly generated by default).


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was going to post a picture, but on second thought... I'll post it on Aeson's site.


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:


> I was going to post a picture, but on second thought... I'll post it on Aeson's site.




And you won't forget to post a link here


----------



## Dog Moon

Must be a baaaad picture if he isn't gonna post it in EnWorld.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> And you won't forget to post a link here



Alright 


Dog Moon said:


> Must be a baaaad picture if he isn't gonna post it in EnWorld.




It wasn't bad but.. well.. you never know if someone would get offended, got all PC and then complain because the image was spoofing of a bad situation.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright
> 
> 
> It wasn't bad but.. well.. you never know if someone would get offended, got all PC and then complain because the image was spoofing of a bad situation.




Come on rick rolling is bad but hardly something any of us can be offended by you referencing.

What not that picture?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Unfortunately, I burned it.   Aall the veggies and my rich, thick soup/stew broth are ghastly in flavor.



As in, something got stuck to the bottom?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Come on rick rolling is bad




  Mission accomplished.


However you never know with the BP implications of the image since that could fall into the political realm (considering there is a political component that lead to the situation).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jdvn1 said:


> As in, something got stuck to the bottom?




Yep, and when transferred to another pot and placed on the same burner, it got stuck _AGAIN._

I'm thinking it was the burner.  Despite being at its lowest setting, the pot never got below a boil.  And I'm not the only one- Mom burned some greens on that burner a few days ago.

Thus, Sears has been called, and they'll be here Saturday.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just as a housekeeping note, we need to not be posting in the old Hive thread. Threads over 1000 posts start to cause problems for the boards - that's why we start a new thread at that point.

Aside from that, here's a question:

How many animals did Moses take into the Ark?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Just as a housekeeping note, we need to not be posting in the old Hive thread. Threads over 1000 posts start to cause problems for the boards - that's why we start a new thread at that point.
> 
> Aside from that, here's a question:
> 
> How many animals did Moses take into the Ark?




Does 2 of every species count as an answer, or do you need a more specific answer?

According to several miscellaneous websites, including an article on MSNBC and the National Wildlife Federation, scientists have named about 1.7-2 million species.  Now, this is both animal and plant, so maybe half that?  Although according to several sights, scientists have not found all species yet, so there could be some more unidentified and more than may have lived that we never even knew about.

So add maybe a couple more million to the total.  Halve the for plants vs. animals, and then double that for male + female.

So... now the questions are: how big was Moses's boat anyway and how long would it take to build a boat that could carry millions of species?


----------



## Dog Moon

Although, a lot of those are probably sea creatures, so the boat wouldn't need to take those into account.  So minus probably like a million or so.  Although... if the sea rose to cause the land to disappear, salt and fresh water would combine into one massive pool, right?  And there's WAY more salt water than fresh water, right?  So wouldn't the salt have basically taken over the fresh water and killed off numerous species of fresh water animals?  So maybe Moses had to built half a million fresh water aquariums as well to house all the fish.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, I thought about that question for WAY too long.


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Just as a housekeeping note, we need to not be posting in the old Hive thread. Threads over 1000 posts start to cause problems for the boards - that's why we start a new thread at that point.
> 
> Aside from that, here's a question:
> 
> How many animals did Moses take into the Ark?




Moses?


----------



## megamania

The Alien known as Noah used his tracker beam to.....


is this becoming too religious in nature?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Just as a housekeeping note, we need to not be posting in the old Hive thread. Threads over 1000 posts start to cause problems for the boards - that's why we start a new thread at that point.




We know the rule and the reasons.  Hell that's why this HIVE was created. 

I think each additional post was made so that the mods would remember to lock it so no spammer could spam rezz it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> How many animals did Moses take into the Ark?




Don't know.  However at least a dozen nazis were taken into it during Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Stuff...




You are assuming that he wasn't a geneticist from the future with several hundred artificial wombs and gallons of genetic material.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*psst!*

As mega hinted, Moses didn't go nowhere near no ark (not one for animals, anyway...the Covenant was housed in something [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxNyoAMqRXQ&feature=related"]completely different.[/ame]

Just like in Clue, it was Noah in Genesis* with the ark full of animals...

*again, not the one that recorded Land of Confusion.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

The problem with the whole flood plan was that all sea life probably died due to the saline levels dropping (maybe) and the evil ducks got away with it which explains this song
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5xY2XdtGyM&feature=related"]Sinsiter Ducks by Alan Moore[/ame].


----------



## megamania

Just hangin' out watching Species and thinking WTF am I doing in my life.

Ah well.  Manic moods a' callin' I guess.


----------



## megamania

Double post.


I forgot how hot Natasha was.



Anyhow.  Got chicken and rice cooking followed with some beer.   I hope to feel better soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Just hangin' out watching Species and thinking WTF am I doing in my life.



Yeah, that movie did that to me also.  Second one made me want to jab a spork in my eye.


megamania said:


> Anyhow.  Got chicken and rice cooking followed with some beer.




Your cooking beer?!?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Moses?




Yeah, what the heck?  And here's Dog Moon just following along with the whole Moses thing.  So I guess technically the answer to the original question would have been: none, because it wasn't Moses at all!


----------



## megamania

welp.... momma species has hatched out her children.


Its late and I had my chicken and rice.   One beer.

Watching this makles me want to do a comicbook.   The whole hunter/killer thing has possibilities.


ah well.  Movie is done.


I lose my computer for a bit next week.

No memory.  Can't make things work that still should.

Someone I know at work is willing to upgrade it for me.  More memory, processing speed etc.   Oh- and get the I-pod to work as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I lose my computer for a bit next week.
> 
> No memory.  Can't make things work that still should.
> 
> Someone I know at work is willing to upgrade it for me.  More memory, processing speed etc.   Oh- and get the I-pod to work as well.




That reminds me.  I need to upgrade my comp soon.  For some reason my laptop is SLOW when it comes to encoding videos (even though it has 6 gigs of ram) and I'm tired of the computer crashing whenever it's doing something intense... like running Norton or compressing videos.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Moses?




This man wins the prize.


----------



## megamania

Hmmmmmmm........


IF there was to be a world flood.......

Which animals and people should be "saved"


I mean.... do we REALLY need rattlesnakes?  Man-eating Polar bears?



and where do we place a copy of every comicbook and DnD book ever published?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> IF there was to be a world flood.......
> 
> Which animals and people should be "saved"



I'll say we have Apocalypse decide.



> and where do we place a copy of every comicbook and DnD book ever published?



On a usb drive as pdfs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Im thinking of throwing together an ICONS game..


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Im thinking of throwing together an ICONS game..




PbP on here?
If so I'm interested.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> PbP on here?
> If so I'm interested.




Yup.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.




Neat. Gimme a shout when you do.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

megamania said:
			
		

> and where do we place a copy of every comicbook and DnD book ever published?






Relique du Madde said:


> On a usb drive as pdfs.




But then I can't read them while sitting in the bathroom on the ark as we wait for the water to recede.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Thornir Alekeg said:


> But then I can't read them while sitting in the bathroom on the ark as we wait for the water to recede.




Once the waters start to rise break into Apple Stores for the iPads.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Once the waters start to rise break into Apple Stores for the iPads.




Those don't use USBs... since Emperor Jobs * doesn't want them to us open hardware standards.


* I love it how Steve Jobs is much more of a dictator then humanitarian Gates.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Steve Jobs is an evil psychic*. I know this because he wears black turtle necks.


*Yes like out of Scanners.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bill Gates: " I'm going to donate half of my fortune to the poor."
Steve Jobs: "I'm going to put my boot to the throat of Adobe and I will crush Flash and force you to use an HTML5 closed video standard!!  THEN I'll release my new iToy and then after you buy it, I then will force you into a data plan which you can not change or modify without having to pay a $100 fine (which is illegal btw).  Then I will release iToy2 which will make iToy obsolete. Oh yeah, did I mention I will make iToy with Chinese Slave Labor?"


----------



## Dog Moon

EnWorld is great.  It wished me happy birthday this morning.  Although it makes me wonder...

When Rev had like 15 Alts, did they all have the same Date of Birth or where they different?  Like... did he receive 15 emails all on the same day wishing him happy birthday or did he get like 1 every 3 weeks?

I would assume the latter option.  Seems more like him.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Bill Gates: " I'm going to donate half of my fortune to the poor."




While I commend Bill for his charitable efforts, there are 2 cavats:

1) His foundation has been accused of actually increasing pollution poverty in certain areas in which it operates.  As yet, no charges have been filed, but only because investigations are ongoing.  That said, it is clear- even to his critics- that the Foundation's issues are not the fault of Gates himself, but of the inexperience or misguided efforts of those who run the Foundation on a day-to-day basis.

2) Nobody but Jobs & the IRS know how much he donates to charity.  He could be donating absolutely nothing, or he could be matching Bill dollar for dollar, anonymously.  The only way to know for sure how much he donates to charities is to look at his tax forms, and unless he runs for office or gets in serious legal trouble, we're unlikely to see those.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While I commend Bill for his charitable efforts, there are 2 cavats:
> 
> 1) His foundation has been accused of actually increasing pollution poverty in certain areas in which it operates.  As yet, no charges have been filed, but only because investigations are ongoing.  That said, it is clear- even to his critics- that the Foundation's issues are not the fault of Gates himself, but of the inexperience or misguided efforts of those who run the Foundation on a day-to-day basis.
> 
> 2) Nobody but Jobs & the IRS know how much he donates to charity.  He could be donating absolutely nothing, or he could be matching Bill dollar for dollar, anonymously.  The only way to know for sure how much he donates to charities is to look at his tax forms, and unless he runs for office or gets in serious legal trouble, we're unlikely to see those.




According to some he is also a globalist who wanted to depopulate the planet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> EnWorld is great.  It wished me happy birthday this morning.  Although it makes me wonder...
> 
> When Rev had like 15 Alts, did they all have the same Date of Birth or where they different?  Like... did he receive 15 emails all on the same day wishing him happy birthday or did he get like 1 every 3 weeks?
> 
> I would assume the latter option.  Seems more like him.




If i remember correctly, he spaced them out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> According to some he is also a globalist who wanted to depopulate the planet.




I'm cool with that as long as I get to pick out who lives & who dies.  Seriously...there are too many humans on this planet.

Of course, this could mean that Terminators run on Mac OS.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm cool with that as long as I get to pick out who lives & who dies.  Seriously...there are too many humans on this planet.
> 
> Of course, this could mean that *i*Terminate runs on Mac OS.




fify


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm cool with that as long as I get to pick out who lives & who dies.  Seriously...there are too many humans on this planet.
> 
> Of course, this could mean that Terminators run on Mac OS.




So when the robots come to kill us they will at least look pretty.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> EnWorld is great.  It wished me happy birthday this morning.  Although it makes me wonder...
> 
> When Rev had like 15 Alts, did they all have the same Date of Birth or where they different?  Like... did he receive 15 emails all on the same day wishing him happy birthday or did he get like 1 every 3 weeks?
> 
> I would assume the latter option.  Seems more like him.




HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY DOGGIE!!!!

I am sorry I did not wish you a happy birthday yesterday.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Yes Happy late Birthday Dog.

Also I leveled!!! Yey! Sadly it's level 3 so only an encounter poer for me. Or a feat if I'm 3rd ed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks.  I happily accept late Happy Birthdays with no late fees or charges.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Thanks.  I happily accept late Happy Birthdays with no late fees or charges.




Do you accept ones sent telepathically?  After all, I had to practice my psionic abilities somehow.  Btw.  Using my post cognitive powers I deduced that you did not have velvet cake.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its a birthday?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC_gkcplz_4]YouTube - Buckwheat Boyz - Ice cream and cake[/ame]


----------



## Jdvn1

I've been gone for a few days! Happy birthday, Dog Moon!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been hammering down some ideas and trying to weed throught ideas I had for my ICONS pbp.  Among the characters I've created stats for is several NPCs from _Salton City Needs Heros!_ who show up, and a whole bunch of old characters of mine (Good guys that might run interact with players depending on which city I decide to set the game).


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been hammering down some ideas and trying to weed throught ideas I had for my ICONS pbp.  Among the characters I've created stats for is several NPCs from _Salton City Needs Heros!_ who show up, and a whole bunch of old characters of mine (Good guys that might run interact with players depending on which city I decide to set the game).




Hmm what to play?

A femme fatale with the most common superpower, or a mysterious antihero type.


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks everyone for the happy birthdays.  Makes me feel so special.  

*wanders off in an attempt to find something fun to do*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Hmm what to play?
> 
> A femme fatale with the most common superpower, or a mysterious antihero type.



One thing to think about is this:  The characters will be 36 - 40 pt characters (essentially the characters are pulp / street level super heroes).  This is because the majority of the heroes and villain that exist in my game world are not that powerful*.




Dog Moon said:


> Thanks everyone for the happy birthdays.  Makes me feel so special.
> 
> *wanders off in an attempt to find something fun to do*




There's always bingo at some old folks home.  


*Its hard to determine where the street level benchmark would be considering that 45pt would ideally be equal to a PL 10 M&M character.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Bold or stupid!  My recrutement/ interest thread is up.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Boing, posted.

And that gets us yo 100 replies, this hive is 10% complete.

*Glomps everyone to make sure they're awake*


----------



## Fridayknight

*Eats 50 replies but belches 1 back*


----------



## Jdvn1

That does not sound appetizing.


----------



## Fridayknight

It wasn't, but i got all the way to the second buffet cart before having dessert (you! MUHAHHAHA!).


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG..!  Hackers is so funny if watched in a 201x mindset!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait.. when did the hive get a buffet cart?!?!  When ever I come in, I never see one out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[_BOUNCER_]You're not on the list.[/_BOUNCER_]


----------



## Fridayknight

I am a premium member of the 'gorging yourself on stuff' society so i get to go into the 'back room' (however disgusting that sounds)!


----------



## Relique du Madde

The hive has many backrooms.  So many one can get lost within them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah yes, the Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms, which we never speak of... oops!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jdvn1 said:


> Ah yes, the Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms, which we never speak of... oops!




The first rule of Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms is don't talk about Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms.


----------



## Fridayknight

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The first rule of Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms is don't talk about Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms.




But you just talked about the Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms right now. Now i said it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Didn't I just tell you not to talk about Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms?

Oh damn!


----------



## Relique du Madde

First rule of Hivemind's Labyrinth of Backrooms:  Don't talk about the Hivemind's Labyrinth of Backrooms. 

Oh snap.


----------



## Jdvn1

The second rule of Hivemind Labyrinth of Backrooms: Oops again!


----------



## Dog Moon

You and your silly little backrooms.  The SIDE rooms of the Hive is the place to be.  Partay!


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't think I've mentioned in the Hive yet, but I start a new job next week and I'm super excited!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awesome, what's your new job?


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm going to be a data analyst for an energy company. I'll actually get to use my Economics degree!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.  Is it one that the whole world holds in enmity?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_ Drew Brees is on the move!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Jdvn1

No, we work with natural gas.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Happy Apple Macs defeat Aliens day to all the Americans here!


----------



## megamania

Alive but not well or kickin'


How goes it?


----------



## Blackrat

I just saw a poster for a movie. The first thing I noticed was "STALLONE" in huge letters and I thought to myself "hmm, I didn't know he still made movies". That intrigued me enough to look closer at the poster and noticed the name Lundgren. "Wait, ain't that the swede who played He-Man? Ooh, this looks fun." Then I look at the picture where there's a bunch of guys lined up and I immediately go "Ooo... I need to see this movie!!!" There's Bruce Willis, Jet Li and Rourke too. So the only 80's-90's real action stars missing are Big Arnold, Van Damme and Seagal. And the latter two weren't that good anyway. Then I saw the trailer and Arnold is in too!!!!

I have absolutely no idea what the movie is about, but I seriously want to see it 
The Expendables (2010 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Relique du Madde

Voltaire was awesome last night.  Best part of the night:  Him messing up "Day of the Dead" because we wanted him to sing it in "spanglish".  Oh and Goth + Western = awesome... especially when its a song he wrote.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm going alright mega... though i've been having allergies like the mo fo due to all the work being done at my house.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I just saw a poster for a movie. The first thing I noticed was "STALLONE" in huge letters and I thought to myself "hmm, I didn't know he still made movies". That intrigued me enough to look closer at the poster and noticed the name Lundgren. "Wait, ain't that the swede who played He-Man? Ooh, this looks fun." Then I look at the picture where there's a bunch of guys lined up and I immediately go "Ooo... I need to see this movie!!!" There's Bruce Willis, Jet Li and Rourke too. So the only 80's-90's real action stars missing are Big Arnold, Van Damme and Seagal. And the latter two weren't that good anyway. Then I saw the trailer and Arnold is in too!!!!
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what the movie is about, but I seriously want to see it
> The Expendables (2010 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I am guilty also but I will wait for the DVD.   I am sure it will be plot driven with excellent acting but I'll endure.


----------



## megamania

I have either the flu or a damned evil summer cold.  Maybe Captain Tripps even 


Couldn't come at a worse time.  I finally got some time off and.....



sigh.....


I am trying to turn a new leaf and be positive.

I'm getting to watch some movies I bought but have not been able to watch.  Book of Eli now.   Is this guy blind?  There is subtle times he seems it and mentioned the flash......   Only half way thru the movie.   Guess I'll see.

Percy and the Lightning was a great concept.  Too bad the acting was....simple at best.


----------



## megamania

I need to find meaning in my life.

I still have yet to find it.

Crazy talk I know.

This movie is getting me a thinkin'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Book of Eli now.   Is this guy blind?  There is subtle times he seems it and mentioned the flash......   Only half way thru the movie.   Guess I'll see.




He was blind.  I heard one explanation that he was able to kick so much ass because he uses Zotachi's fighting technique (listening to movement and attacking the sound).  I also heard that its possible that his sight is limited to blig fuzzy blobs of light and dark.




megamania said:


> I need to find meaning in my life.
> 
> I still have yet to find it.
> 
> Crazy talk I know.



Not really.   For a long time I've wondered if I took a right turn to Albuquerque when I should have taken the left at Pismo beach.


----------



## Joker

Blackrat said:


> Van Damme and Seagal. And the latter two weren't that good anyway.




That's a lie.  A filthy filthy dirty lie.  You take that back right now.

You meanie.  You don't understand awesome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Joker said:


> You don't understand awesome.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxloUBCYuFM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxloUBCYuFM[/ame]

[sblock=Low Bandwidth version]
Paths of Wisdom w/ Steven Seagal

Theres an old zen story with two monks walking across a bridge.  The junior monk said to his teacher, "What is the Buddha nature?"  And the other monk picked him up and threw him into the water..... you know?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> So the only 80's-90's real action stars missing are...




Mr. T?  Don "The Dragon" Wilson?  Cynthia Rothrock?  Vin Diesel? Michelle Yeoh?  Sammo Hung?  Jackie Chan?  Kurt Russell?
_
CHUCK NORISS?
_


----------



## Joker

Relique du Madde said:


> Paths of Wisdom w/ Steven Seagal
> 
> Theres an old zen story with two monks walking across a bridge.  The junior monk said to his teacher, "What is the Buddha nature?"  And the other monk picked him up and threw him into the water..... you know?




The universe makes sense now.  Also, an addendum on the Zen way:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHgAgRAa4dw[/ame]

The reason why I like Van Damme so much is because his latest film JCVD that I saw.  It's all kinds of sweet.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Mr. T?  Don "The Dragon" Wilson?  Cynthia Rothrock?  Vin Diesel? Michelle Yeoh?  Sammo Hung?  Jackie Chan?  Kurt Russell?
> _
> CHUCK NORISS?
> _




I don't see more than one REAL action star in that list, and he's more of 2000's than 80's-90's...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joker said:


> The universe makes sense now.  Also, an addendum on the Zen way:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHgAgRAa4dw
> 
> The reason why I like Van Damme so much is because his latest film JCVD that I saw.  It's all kinds of sweet.




[*Navin Johnson*]"He hates those balls!  Get away from those balls!"
_*runs inside the station*_

"There's balls in there too! _
*the window breaks* _

"More balls!" [/*Navin Johnson*]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

blackrat said:


> i don't see more than one real action star in that list, and he's more of 2000's than 80's-90's...




ouch!

I think millions would disagree, but opinions are like...noses.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I don't see more than one REAL action star in that list, and he's more of 2000's than 80's-90's...




BLASPHEMY!

Jackey Chan started in the late 70s. Hell he was even in CannonBall Run!  Therefore he is an 80s action star... though we wasn't big until the 90s.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And Jackie Chan is one of the biggest "draws" in the entire world.

Mr. T was EVERYWHERE in the 1980s- from his start winning bouncer contests on TV, to A-Team to Rocky 3, various cameos & guest starring roles...and even a cartoon.

Michelle Yeoh has starred in several international action films, and was eventually chosen as a Bond girl...as a foreign agent, not as eye-candy or a damsel in distress.

And even as we speak, Chuck Norris is hunting you down.   He's hunting me too, for misspelling his name.  I predict he'll kill you by clubbing you to death with me...which will result in my death as well.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ouch!
> 
> I think millions would disagree, but opinions are like...noses.





Michael Jackson didn't have one for a while......


'course this is someone whom had a bad understanding of an invite suggesting B.O.B.   He would show up with The Home Alone screamer instead of a beverage.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ouch!
> 
> I think millions would disagree, but opinions are like...noses.



They get stuffy every once in a while?

*zing!*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And sometimes they just blow.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> Jackey Chan started in the late 70s. Hell he was even in CannonBall Run!  Therefore he is an 80s action star... though we wasn't big until the 90s.




Chan ain't action star. He's Kung Fu Comedian...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Them's fight'n words.


----------



## Joker

Blackrat said:


> Chan ain't action star. He's Kung Fu Comedian...




Relique, I'll hold him.  You let Jackie Chan loose.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Jackie Chan rules. Also Jet Li, the reason I may go see Expendables.

So Hive, whats your favorite fruit?

Mine s Nectarines, it would be pineapple but I'm slighty allergic (they make my moth dissolve...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I like all kinds- apples, oranges, bananas, grapes, cherries, watermelons and plums spring immediately to mind- but if we were to get technical about it, based on pure volume of consumption it would be a close race between lemons and tomatoes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

George Takei ... oh my, you must mean the _other_ type. 

Maybe cherries, watermelon, oranges or pears.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> George Takei ... oh my, you must mean the _other_ type.




Of thta sort I like Iam McKellan best.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Chan ain't action star. He's Kung Fu Comedian...




That's like saying Chuck Norris is just a bully that hits people for a livin'

(let the fightin' begin)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Of those, again, so many to choose from.

Right now, Rob Halford rules.  And his escort from the other side would be Portia de Rossi.

And let us not forget Sir Elton John, "Queen of the Gay Mafia"


----------



## megamania

several days of no activity?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I blame BP.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not "no activity"- I _did_ edit my latest post yesterday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

X Second Comming came and went.  I wish that Wolverine would gather his all-new all-differnce Ninja-Edition X-Force squad and kill Storm and Beast.  They both diserve a knife to the face.

Oh and Prodigy of the New X-Men needs to get Cyclops more coffee and have a cry 



Spoiler



since he's obviously jealous that Hopes mutant power of being ultimate mimic is alot better then Prodigy's old 'I can do anything you can do except use your power' mutant ability.


.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> I blame BP.




Boog Powell?  What'd he ever do to you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Do yuo want me to demonstrate with a doll?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmmmmmm...

Is it a Barbie?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Glances down at the my little pony* Uh... yeah..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That doesn't look like a Barbie!

Eh...show me anyway!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Place it on a table*


*Hits it with a bat*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Do it again!  Do it again!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Baaaaaaaaaad Pony!

Bad bad bad pony!_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sigh.

My hopes of graduating this September has been dashed.  The academic adviser decided to "work with me" over the issue of my not having one class that I need to take portfolio II by saying "Sorry.  But I must withdraw you from that class.  You shouldn't have been able to register for that in the first place. However you can still take the other class you were registered to..."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I feel your pain: I'm in a program for Conflict Management and Dispute resolution and my Summer courses didn't make minimum enrollment.  I won't be able to graduate until sometime next year.


----------



## Dog Moon

Has the Hive finally come to an end?  11 days without posting...

Ouch.

Not that I've done anything to help the matter.    I mean, besides this post.


----------



## jonesy

It's odd having Media Lounge & Off Topic be the same thing. Just shows how little I've been around this past year.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It seems like the hive infected the other posts within the forem.  ::whistles:


----------



## megamania

The Hive is ALIVE!


----------



## megamania

Not much else new here.

Life continues as it normally does.

Hoping to do either a comicbook or something like that here soon to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool Mega. 


Personally, I'm been working on totally redoing a project for my portfolio.  It's a shoter game, but now using a framework instead of coding everything myself.   I'm debating on changing it to a top down shooter instead of a side scrolling shooter.

Also... Robot Unicorn Attack gave me some wierd ideas...


----------



## megamania

Hangin' out watching Red Hood for the second time today.


----------



## hafrogman

So my work filter has apparently decided to unblock ENWorld.

...

Just in time for me to witness the end?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> So my work filter has apparently decided to unblock ENWorld.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just in time for me to witness the end?




The Hive never ends, it may seem to die off but then it returns!


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> The Hive never ends, it may seem to die off but then it returns!



The Hive is immortal.
It has inside it posts of kings.
It has no rival, no thread could be its equal.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> The Hive is immortal.
> It has inside it posts of kings.
> It has no rival, no thread could be its equal.




In the end, does there have to be only one?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> So my work filter has apparently decided to unblock ENWorld.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just in time for me to witness the end?




So you much be the reason ENworld crashed for like a day or so.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> So you much be the reason ENworld crashed for like a day or so.




Oh my God!  He killed EnWorld!  You bastard!


----------



## hafrogman

I'm sorry.
I didn't mean to.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> I'm sorry.
> I didn't mean to.




That's fine.  We forgive you.  Or at least I do.  And everyone else too, unless they happen to come in and say otherwise.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> That's fine.  We forgive you.  Or at least I do.  And everyone else too.



Yay!


Dog Moon said:


> Unless they happen to come in and say otherwise.



Oh.  Ah.  Right.

I'll just sit here and expect them along shortly, shall I?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman I 



Spoiler



forgive you


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait... do you mean say "otherwise" or say they don't forgive him?  Or both?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm feeling a bit odd right now.

We've been helping my Dad move his medical practice for the past 7 days or so, and I'm only getting between 3-4 hours of sleep each night, so I'm a bit punchy.  (Once upon a time when I was younger, I only slept 4 hours a day as a matter of course, but now I need 5 to feel normal.)

And today comes word that one of my many, many cousins has died.  He was just in his mid 30's, and an aneurism took him...today they harvested his viable organs for transplantation.

My family is huge and dispersed around the world, so I only met him a few years ago- oddly enough, at the remembrance service/family gathering for my grandmother who had just died about a week prior.

Like many in our family, he was a good cook...but unlike all but a few, he was a pro- a bona-fide chef.  Good-looking SOB, too: kind of like a younger version of Giancarlo Esposito.  The man could drink, and had a classic sense of retro style, too.  (Think upscale 1940's.)

I can't say I'm broken up by this- like I said, we weren't close.  We only had a couple of encounters.  Heck, I didn't even know his last name.

But I wanted to say something about him to somebody.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... do you mean say "otherwise" or say they don't forgive him?  Or both?




Well, I meant more of those who come in and specifically state they don't forgive him, not LITERALLY saying otherwise...

Foolish Hiver... tricks are for kids, not adults!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... do you mean say "otherwise" or say they don't forgive him?  Or both?





Dog Moon said:


> Well, I meant more of those who come in and specifically state they don't forgive him, not LITERALLY saying otherwise...
> 
> Foolish Hiver... tricks are for kids, not adults!



I hope Dog Moon's right, because otherwise you just both said otherwise, and I said it twice!


----------



## jonesy

So who is this Other Wise you all keep talking about? Does he live in a castle? Does his grandmother hate cats? Is there a reward for returning their pet cloud giant? Can Jack come and play too? How will we ever get home? Who said that? In a world..where evil lurks..and good merely jaunts..and the neutral make their way into coffeehouses and tickle yellow bellied cowboy toes..nothing makes sense anymore..and who will save the day? Is it Peter? Is it you good twin? How many fingers am I holding up? Do you need marmalade with that?


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> So who is this Other Wise you all keep talking about? Does he live in a castle? Does his grandmother hate cats? Is there a reward for returning their pet cloud giant? Can Jack come and play too? How will we ever get home? Who said that? In a world..where evil lurks..and good merely jaunts..and the neutral make their way into coffeehouses and tickle yellow bellied cowboy toes..nothing makes sense anymore..and who will save the day? Is it Peter? Is it you good twin? How many fingers am I holding up? Do you need marmalade with that?




*Dog Moon explodes, looking like jonesy's pic*


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> *Dog Moon explodes, looking like jonesy's pic*



Sometimes everyone needs a little help getting off the Zebra.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Vxuxzjdzk]YouTube - ‪The Dish: Old Spice Spoof‬‎[/ame]


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> *Dog Moon explodes, looking like jonesy's pic*



Remember when Galeros was the crazy one?  Oh those halcyon days of yore.

*glomps someone for old times' sake*
*eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## jonesy

hafrogman said:


> *eats all the food in the Hive*



"But honey, if everyone looked like Humphrey Bogart and Gloria Grahame, where would we go to eat?"

"Anywhere we wanted to, baby. Anywhere at all. Now hand me that monkeywrench."

"Here you go, luv. I just wish our lives were made of a saner substance."

"You don't like it?"

"Oh I think it's great that you have a hobby, dear, but a six-mile high statue of Scooby-Doo? Really? And you still have 5 miles to go."

"When your heart is as full of love as mine 5 miles is not a lenght worth mentioning."

"It's a height, you dummy."

"Oh, boohbah!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pict related.


----------



## jonesy

Have you ever played Life Is Like A Box when you are bored?

One person says "Life is like a box of chocolates.." and then the other has to fill it with a famous quote or quip or whatever. Like:

"Life is like a box of chocolates.. I know you are, but what am I?"
".. what'chu talkin'bout Willis?"
".. and all I got was this stupid t-shirt."
".. I pity the fool."
".. Zed's dead, baby. Zed's dead."
".. Here's Johnny!"

And if anyone says "you never know what you are going to get" he automatically becomes the loser.


----------



## Relique du Madde

...  I like to bite the heads off the bunnies and then and sucking out its fudge filling.


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Have you ever played Life Is Like A Box when you are bored?
> 
> One person says "Life is like a box of chocolates.." and then the other has to fill it with a famous quote or quip or whatever. Like:
> 
> "Life is like a box of chocolates.. I know you are, but what am I?"
> ".. what'chu talkin'bout Willis?"
> ".. and all I got was this stupid t-shirt."
> ".. I pity the fool."
> ".. Zed's dead, baby. Zed's dead."
> ".. Here's Johnny!"
> 
> And if anyone says "you never know what you are going to get" he automatically becomes the loser.




I think you're just making this up.

And I don't think you can convince me otherwise.

So hah!

Hahahahahaha!

Okay, back to work.

It's Friday!

Payday Friday!

At one point in time, these sentences all would have been different posts.  Rawr!


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> It's Friday!
> 
> Payday Friday!



I think you'll find if you look into the fishbowl that it's actually monday. You slept through the weekend and didn't even realize it. The fish used all your money to buy water castles.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> I think you'll find if you look into the fishbowl that it's actually monday. You slept through the weekend and didn't even realize it. The fish used all your money to buy water castles.




I have no fish.  I have no fishbowl.

And if it WERE Monday, every single employee coming in here to pick up a check would be YELLING at me for not being here on Friday.  Since they're not, I'm gonna assume it's Friday, unless they coincidentally also happened to sleep through the entire weekend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Since they're not, I'm gonna assume it's Friday, unless they coincidentally also happened to sleep through the entire weekend.




That's because cocaine is a hell of a drug.*



*I am not condoning drug use, but instead the use of out of context quotes from the Dave Chappel show.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> *I am not condoning drug use, but instead the use of out of context quotes from the Dave Chappel show.



Is Relique du Madde gonna have to choke a b*tch?
I'm Rick James, b*tch!*

*on an interesting side note, not having watched the show, the first time I was exposed to that quote was in a friend's online post, a friend not prone to punctuation.  Which led me to wonder why he was professing to be Rick James' b*tch ...


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Is Relique du Madde gonna have to choke a b*tch?
> I'm Rick James, b*tch!*
> 
> *on an interesting side note, not having watched the show, the first time I was exposed to that quote was in a friend's online post, a friend not prone to punctuation.  Which led me to wonder why he was professing to be Rick James' b*tch ...




Maybe because he was.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This hive has been strangely devoid of explosions during the last several pages...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi4g_U0hoOg&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - ‪(PART 2) Mini Cannon Firing and Destroying Targets (Among the world's smallest guns)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> This hive has been strangely devoid of explosions during the last several pages...
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪(PART 2) Mini Cannon Firing and Destroying Targets (Among the world's smallest guns)‬‎




wow! want one!
*Glomps everyone in the Hive*


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> This hive has been strangely devoid of explosions during the last several pages...



That looks really really dangerous, and way too fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> That looks really really dangerous, and way too fun.




Yeah.  What I'm wondering his how much damage that "mini-cannon ball" *cough* BB *cough* does compared to a BB that's being fired from a BB gun.

Someone needs to contact the Myth Busters and have them figure it out.


----------



## megamania

Another weekend over.... sigh.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Another weekend over.... sigh.




It's Tuesday!


Yeah, no one celebrates Tuesdays.... although in about a month, my Bowling League will start up again, so Tuesdays will be a fun day once again.  

I even plan on buying my own ball this year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Getting your own ball and shoes will pay off in the long run, especially if you buy quality.

Owning your own equipment means you get consistency- you don't have to adjust your style to adapt to idiosyncrasies of unfamiliar gear.  You could see as much as a 30pt jump in your average- I went from a 130 to a 160 in a single season, and never looked back.

And as for quality?  I spent $100 on my last set of shoes, and they've lasted 10 years.  Over that same span, one guy on my team spent $20 on his first pair...which lasted a year.  Each year, he bought a new pair, and by the end of the decade, was paying $45/pair.  IOW, I spent more up front, but I spent _less _per year on average.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Getting your own ball...



The bowling alley I've been visiting said they wouldn't allow people bringing in their own. That it was too much of a hassle for their staff, whatever that's about.


----------



## hafrogman

jonesy said:


> The bowling alley I've been visiting said they wouldn't allow people bringing in their own. That it was too much of a hassle for their staff, whatever that's about.



That's probably the strangest thing I've ever heard today.  Wouldn't that discourage ... um, pretty much ALL your serious bowlers?  Which, given how crowded league nights are, I have to assume is a healthy chunk of your revenue.

Plus, what hassle?  The staff can't tell who brought their own ball in, and who's trying to smuggle out one of the alley's?

Him: "Excuse me, sir, but are you trying to smuggle two of our balls out in your pants?"
Me: "No.  Jealous, much?"


----------



## jonesy

hafrogman said:


> Which, given how crowded league nights are, I have to assume is a healthy chunk of your revenue.



I was checking on that and I think they only have leagues for corporations. Who presumably get all the priviliges. Mine doesn't participate in bowling, we have a floorball league.

I'm not a serious bowler, and I've only been there because it's on the route to my work. Easy to go to. It just seemed weird when they said it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Not being able to bring your own balls is weird.  I mean, I can't see the reasoning behind that.  Are they afraid of people stealing their CRAPPY balls?  Heck, I want to buy a bowl to AVOID using theirs... I'm certainly not going to take one of theirs and claim it as my own...

Just weird.

As for buying the ball, actually, you'd be losing your money, technically, since you're not paying to rent balls.  For shoes, however, even at like 50$, they paid for themselves by the end of the first year.  And they're soooo much nicer than bowling alley shoes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> The bowling alley I've been visiting said they wouldn't allow people bringing in their own. That it was too much of a hassle for their staff, whatever that's about.



Obviously they're sniffing too much of the shoe sanitizer spray.


> As for buying the ball, actually, you'd be losing your money, technically, since you're not paying to rent balls. F




Yes, that is true, but investing in a ball isn't about cost, its about winning.

Owning and using the same ball over and over again lets you develop consistency.  You know how the ball will act under various lane conditions.  IOW, it removes or substantially reduces a variable from the equation.

Pre-ownership, my average peaked at 138.  Post ownership, my best average for a whole season was 198...and I was averaging 212/game for the last 2 months of the league.  Over the past 10 years, my citywide average is right at 179.


----------



## megamania

allo'


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> allo'



Listen very carefully, I shall say this only once. What? Say what? Well, now I forgot what I was supposed to say. What? Oh. Listen very carefully, I shall say this only once: allo allo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

My backyard needs less skunks and more racoons visiting it....


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> My backyard needs less skunks and more racoons visiting it....




You need to increrase skunk taxation and offer a raccoon insentive. Maybe, paint all black cats with a stripe and dope them up on aphrodisiacs, and have more bins.


----------



## megamania

ah me petite....  your white strip is so perfeek.  Your eyes sparkle like lil' diamonds....

local female cats outlaw the use of white paint and call in.....

Rocket Racoon!


foooooosh!   Blam! Bl;am! Phoom! Phoom!   Had enough yet?!?!?




oh my.......


----------



## megamania

mentioned?!?

tagged?!?



Whaz upt wit dat?


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> mentioned?!?
> 
> tagged?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Whaz upt wit dat?



http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/288237-mention-tag-says-mearls-but-displays-morrus.html


----------



## megamania

eh.... looks like another way to prove one's popularity vs dislike.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Listen very carefully, I shall say this only once. What? Say what? Well, now I forgot what I was supposed to say. What? Oh. Listen very carefully, I shall say this only once: allo allo!




Too loot. The bummers are on the wee!

Awesome, you have been watching one of my favorite series


----------



## jonesy

Blackrat said:


> Too loot. The bummers are on the wee!
> 
> Awesome, you have been watching one of my favorite series



Have you seen the reunion special?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtvm6xZSGCo]YouTube - Allo Allo 2007[/ame]


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> eh.... looks like another way to prove one's popularity vs dislike.



More like a way to notify someone you know of a thread you'd like them to see.

Like calling people to a PbP.

Or a handy tool for moderators to ping each other to a topic or post.

How would you even use it for indicating popularity when it's not about the person you are calling but the thread you are calling to. Well, okay, you _could_ say that it's a measure of the threads/posts popularity, but since only the first call counts you couldn't really measure it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> More like a way to notify someone you know of a thread you'd like them to see.




But does that work with, I don't know... [MENTION=309]Cthulhu[/MENTION]?  'Cause if I could summon cthulhu..


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> But does that work with, I don't know... [MENTION=309]Cthulhu[/MENTION]?  'Cause if I could summon cthulhu..



I doubt it [MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION]. He hasn't posted here since 18th June 2002. =)


----------



## Relique du Madde

So the stars haven't been right for that long?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yes, that is true, but investing in a ball isn't about cost, its about winning.
> 
> Owning and using the same ball over and over again lets you develop consistency.  You know how the ball will act under various lane conditions.  IOW, it removes or substantially reduces a variable from the equation.
> 
> Pre-ownership, my average peaked at 138.  Post ownership, my best average for a whole season was 198...and I was averaging 212/game for the last 2 months of the league.  Over the past 10 years, my citywide average is right at 179.




I wasn't disagreeing with this statement.  

I was discussing pure monetary value.    Probably just me being difficult.  Heh.


----------



## megamania

I'm really kicking my backside for not asking someone to look for a copy of 3.5 PHB at GenCon for me.   I can't find it anywhere in Vermont.



errrrrr


----------



## megamania

Everyone go bye-bye?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.

I'm still alive.  


I was going to look around at the local used book shops for any copies of the 3.5 phb.  However, the bookstore I knew would have it (since they had a huge section of dnd books) has gone out of buisness.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Coming this October*

*Toshiba's smartpad (Android OS)... vs iPad....  FIGHT!*


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I was going to look around at the local used book shops for any copies of the 3.5 phb.  However, the bookstore I knew would have it (since they had a huge section of dnd books) has gone out of buisness.




e-Bay and 40 dollars later I got a brand new mint copy but thanks for the thought.


----------



## megamania

Been without power for the past 15 hours.

Major storm hit the area.

But now I'm enjoying watching Dexter season 4.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Been without power for the past 15 hours.
> 
> Major storm hit the area.
> 
> But now I'm enjoying watching Dexter season 4.




My Season 4 arrived today.


Although I'm currently watching The 4400.

I like this line: "Sorry about the clutter.  I fired the maid last week.  She was always cleaning."


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'm really kicking my backside for not asking someone to look for a copy of 3.5 PHB at GenCon for me.   I can't find it anywhere in Vermont.
> 
> 
> 
> errrrrr




Ahhh, the good thing about Pathfinder.  It's in print and easy to get.


----------



## Relique du Madde

And freeport is coming to Pathfinder... 

Pathfinder seems to want to convert me over.


----------



## megamania

Pathfinder is quickly becoming my next Forgotten Realms.....

lots to steal from and ideas to mine.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Good Gods, my life has just got too interesting.

Just started holiday (at home mostly planning on chilling and some DIY) on friday, one of our cats whp had been ill a lot recently was taken to the vets and diagnosed with cancer so we had to have him put down. Which is a shame as he was  alovely scruffy moggy. 

Then on sunday my other half's parents and niece popped over and her mum did some plastering, niece being 1 she got all ansty so my other half borrowed her mums car and drove niece and dad back home to drop niece off. On the way back she lost the road and took the car off a bridge. 20-25 foot drop, somehow the car landed upright and both of them were in a good enough state to climb a ladder out of the river. The car was written off. No serious injuries just bruising but it was way to stressful. She's fine and recovering nicely but not the start to our holiday we hoped.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## jonesy

Bold or Stupid said:


> ...No serious injuries just bruising but it was way to stressful. She's fine and recovering nicely but not the start to our holiday we hoped.



Great that it turned out that well. Sounds like a real hair raising experience.


----------



## megamania

Bold or Stupid said:


> Then on sunday my other half's parents and niece popped over and her mum did some plastering, niece being 1 she got all ansty so my other half borrowed her mums car and drove niece and dad back home to drop niece off. On the way back she lost the road and took the car off a bridge. 20-25 foot drop, somehow the car landed upright and both of them were in a good enough state to climb a ladder out of the river. The car was written off. No serious injuries just bruising but it was way to stressful. She's fine and recovering nicely but not the start to our holiday we hoped.
> 
> Thank you for listening.




Somehow this sounds like a start of a good comedy. Course I'm sure at this point it doesn't seem so funny for you.   Hang in there.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

jonesy said:


> Great that it turned out that well. Sounds like a real hair raising experience.






megamania said:


> Somehow this sounds like a start of a good comedy. Course I'm sure at this point it doesn't seem so funny for you.   Hang in there.




Yes to all points. At a weeks remove the car accident is looking funnier, not so with the cat, but thats life really.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today's discovery: Baked Chicken + roasted garlic cloves + southern style greens + D'affinois Brie cheese & crackers + Shiner Frost = Human Hindenburg.

Thank God I didn't eat anything I'm allergic to...then the equation would have resulted in a Human V2 Rocket!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I saw Scott Pilgrim vs the World, and there's a good reason why most movie theaters pulled it after two weeks.   I was so non-impressed that I almost walked out.  At best it felt mediocre, and at worse, I wished that I had a lighter so I could burn the reel and end the projector's misery.


----------



## Dog Moon

Huh, I actually thought the movie was kinda neat.  For the most part.  Although as I was telling my roommate, there were times when the movie felt really stupid and I hated it, but then it did something that I thought was neat... and the cycle continued throughout the entire movie.

It might have simply been the whole video game idea that I thought was cool that made the movie not suck to me.  Though I've always been the sort that thought a live action 'anime' with all the goofy facial features would be awesome.


----------



## megamania

I'm still hoping to see the Stallone movie.


----------



## megamania

Watching TrueBlood andtrying to figure out what the appeal is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> times when the movie felt really stupid and I hated it, but then it did something that I thought was neat... and the cycle continued throughout the entire movie.



This...


> It might have simply been the whole video game idea that I thought was cool that made the movie not suck to me.  Though I've always been the sort that thought a live action 'anime' with all the goofy facial features would be awesome.



and this.

I got over all the video game tropes extremely fast and by the end I really thought they hurt it (when outside the "boss fights").   For some reason, after a while it seemed like they were trying to make a stereotypical "anime" influenced movie then a video game influenced movie.  But then since the comic book was "manga-like" to the point where it could be classified as Amerimanga, it didn't surprise me.

One thing which also hurt it was how by the numbers the plot was.  Sure part of the "vegan" boyfriend's defeat surprised be due to the randomness of it, but as soon as the guy said "I'm vegan" I knew what his Achilles heel was.  As sad as it is (bckground wise), I thought the movie would be like 10x better if most of the pre-Romona scenes were left on the cuttingroom floor (and yes, I realize the were meant to show how emotionless and empty Scott's relationship with Knives was, but it did it to the point of being detrimental to my overall enjoyment of the movie).  But then that's what happens when you take a 6 year long story and condense it to a 2 hour movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Watching TrueBlood andtrying to figure out what the appeal is.




Good luck.  That series also felt very inconsistent in it's writing.


----------



## megamania

It feels like a bad adult film rip off of Twilight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So who is having sex that episode?  Anna Paquin or the guy who plays her brother?


----------



## megamania

wedding episode

bar owner is a shifter

brother doing V with the psycho hippie

gay cousin doing what appears to be a politician

Bill to be punished somehow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

At least it wasn't the funeral then tearful pie eating fest.


----------



## Wereserpent

Doooo dooo dooo dooo dooooooooooo


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Today's discovery: Baked Chicken + roasted garlic cloves + southern style greens + D'affinois Brie cheese & crackers + Shiner Frost = Human Hindenburg.
> 
> Thank God I didn't eat anything I'm allergic to...then the equation would have resulted in a Human V2 Rocket!




Okay i get most of that, and it sounds tasty apart from brie(turns me into a humnan V2), but what are southern style greens and what is Shiner Frost?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> I saw Scott Pilgrim vs the World, and there's a good reason why most movie theaters pulled it after two weeks.   I was so non-impressed that I almost walked out.  At best it felt mediocre, and at worse, I wished that I had a lighter so I could burn the reel and end the projector's misery.




Going to see it tonight, hoping I enjoy it as I'm a big fan of the Comic Book.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

megamania said:


> I'm still hoping to see the Stallone movie.




It's fun but it may cause testosterone poisoning.


----------



## jonesy

"I have no diamonds," said the travelling mercator projection, "but could I perchance summon interest in you to a hatful of rippled rust?"

"That truly is a magnificent headpiece. For how many pennies would you grant it? I've ample fortune to move for the sake of my desires and purposes." crowed her royal highness, the Queen of Innuendo.

"The hat is not for sale. Do you not find the rippled rust of royal calibre?"

"The crown of avarage they lie within would go together nicely with my sapphire dotted paper dress. Are you sure you'd not impart? My wealth knows no bounds."

"It was a gift from my uncle, the Nemesis of the Northlands. If I gave it away most cross he'd be at my visage."

"So show not yourself to him. Or are you close to your uncle, the madman we used to call when one was needed?"

"And mad he was, at me most times. But no, I beg your pardon, the hat won't do. What does the heart of your excellence desire? My wares are full as the season's just begun. Fallen Orchidaceae from the valley of wind and flare?"

"Given to me last winter by the duke whose name I'd not call out. A man of much doubt."

"He affects even you? He does have terrible reknown."

"Such it truly is. And only growing. Do tell, what are these pipes?"

"The last horns of Pazuzela. They alter shape as they play."

"These are them? My minstrel has been known to seek their ilk. What is your asking?"

"At the penalty of your anger could I ask a thing from your person?"

"Tell it, and in telling reveal your colours."

"I'll take the chance and make it so. Your tattoo?"

"This? The pride of my clan? The source of all my bitterness and shame? It is yours. For twenty cycles of the stars I waited for the words. Without the mark now I depart. To you and yours."

"No! Wait!.. and gone.. this tattoo.. it feels bizarre.. it gives me purpose I wish not.. but now it starts.. and I too must depart. And I am gone."


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I'm still hoping to see the Stallone movie.




The Expendables?  I thought it was decent.  Not too heavy on the plot, but not a horrible plot either.  Action was pretty enjoyable.

Although it was weird seeing Angel from Dexter as the badguy.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Watching TrueBlood andtrying to figure out what the appeal is.




Yeah, I watched for about 2 episodes and decided I didn't want to watch anymore.  Hah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Going to see it tonight, hoping I enjoy it as I'm a big fan of the Comic Book.




See, maybe I didn't think it was as bad because I've never read the comic.  IME, those who don't know the original work tend to find the movie of the work not as bad as those who are fans of the original work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> See, maybe I didn't think it was as bad because I've never read the comic.  IME, those who don't know the original work tend to find the movie of the work not as bad as those who are fans of the original work.




From what I read, they butchered the comic and they made up an ending since the last book wasn't complete before they began filming.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> From what I read, they butchered the comic and they made up an ending since the last book wasn't complete before they began filming.



O'Malley was the one who told them how to end the movie, so if the endings are different it's all on him. And that's his decision to make.

Kind of like when Neil Gaiman told the makers of Stardust how to make the movie different from the book.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bold or Stupid said:


> Okay i get most of that, and it sounds tasty apart from brie(turns me into a humnan V2), but what are southern style greens and what is Shiner Frost?




Southern Style greens are collard and/or mustard greens cooked with some kind of pork, possibly some chicken broth, and generously spiced.

Shiner Frost is another kind of beer from the people who brought us Shiner Bock.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> From what I read, they butchered the comic and they made up an ending since the last book wasn't complete before they began filming.




I really enjoyed it. They did "butcher" the comic but getting 1000+ (iirc) pages of comic into a 90 minute movie was going to be hard. But they caught a lot of the spirit of the book for me, and O'malley was consulted and somewhat involved in the ending. I prefer the Comic but the film was fun.

Also the best fight scenes I've seen all year and better booms than Expendables.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> I really enjoyed it. They did "butcher" the comic but getting 1000+ (iirc) pages of comic into a 90 minute movie was going to be hard. But they caught a lot of the spirit of the book for me, and O'malley was consulted and somewhat involved in the ending. I prefer the Comic but the film was fun.



I agree.  If you're going to call it butchering, we're going to have to clarify that we mean actual butchering.  They took an entire cow and cut away the fat, and the gristle, and all the meat that's perfectly tasty, but not for right now, and left a healthy serving of prime rib.


----------



## megamania

Chillin' out here 


Watchin' Trueblood still.  Just started season two.  Its improving but I'm still thinking I wasted some money on this one.  Ah well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have some ideas for a pbp M&M game... not much but a good start:

The anime version of the game would have a subtitle of "Retro-futuristic Mystic Pulp Action."  Flavour wise, I'm stuck between either magicpunk or diesel punk sfeel since alot of the imagry that comes to mind reminds me of Metropolis, Dark City,Tim Burton's Gothem City, etc.

First problem is, I don't know what to do about the scope since I don't want the game to be a "traditional superhero game" and instead have it be more of a player driven story which will be difficult since I haven't decided if the game will focus on adventuring, crime fighting or what (gangsters, rogue robots, and 'air-pirates' seem to come to mine).

the last problem is that I can't decide on which version of M&M to use... 3e or 2e.  I so want to take a crack at M&M 3e/DCU but sadly, I have a feeling that most of the M&M pbp players don't have it.


----------



## Blackrat

Duke Nukem Forever!


----------



## megamania

Way Cool Jr.


----------



## megamania

bu-bye hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Um... Bye bye... ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leaving the HIVE?  Leaving ENWorld?  Acknowledging that the HIVE isn't as active as it once during the golden age of HIVING?


----------



## megamania

Hive in basically dead

Became tired of being ignored in Storyhour.

Won't switch to 4.0

EN World is quickly running out of reasons for me to visit much less stay.

Kinda sucks. It was my only outlet.  From thinking I am going crazy I so WILL be going crazy.


----------



## megamania

oooOooooo-ga 


ooOOooooga-booooogah


ooohhhooohhoooo- booga


booga?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I tried to send you a link to a secret hangout spot.  (Thought due to enworld's current lovely private message system it's alittle difficult to actually see the link in the message).


----------



## megamania

If you recall I am on a modem.   When he first opened his site I tried to go there and after four minutes of nothing came back here.   Until I get DSL or better I am extremely limited in what I can do.

boo
chew
dew
ewwww!
few
goo
hue
moooo!
new
groovey rock it do it slam it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sucks. 

If you ever do play by posts, there's a "hive like" thread over in the ooc forem.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I miss the pre-4e/pre-Reveille fiasco EnWorld.  Wish we could go back to that.  

That was back in the day when for like hours after work I could just come to EnWorld and do nothing else the entire night but browse the site and chat in the Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think a lot of us feel the same way.  It seems like ENWorld was more OGL friendly back then, at least outside the pbps.  Now it seems that anything non 4e is being quietly shoved into a corner. 

I now find myself spending alot more time looking at RPGnet and at Green Ronin's site as I do on ENWorld when before I never really lurked on RPGnet.


----------



## megamania

eh.... I just hate a world that hates me in return.


----------



## Dog Moon

At least we at the Hive, or what remains of it, don't hate you!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I think a lot of us feel the same way.  It seems like ENWorld was more OGL friendly back then, at least outside the pbps.  Now it seems that anything non 4e is being quietly shoved into a corner.
> 
> I now find myself spending alot more time looking at RPGnet and at Green Ronin's site as I do on ENWorld when before I never really lurked on RPGnet.




I used to lurk at RPGNet, but I stopped because they rarely talk much about any games I am interested in.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I miss the pre-4e/pre-Reveille fiasco EnWorld.  Wish we could go back to that.
> 
> That was back in the day when for like hours after work I could just come to EnWorld and do nothing else the entire night but browse the site and chat in the Hive.




Ahh, those were the days. I remember I used to spend pretty much ever free hour I had here. 

Yes, I am aware I just double posted.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I used to lurk at RPGNet, but I stopped because they rarely talk much about any games I am interested in.




The only reason I really currently check over there is because it seems that the developers and people working for Green Ronin tend to post there more then anywhere else.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This cat cracked me up:

Butterfinger - Comedy Network


----------



## megamania

The world still hates me.

I've recently reliezed why I feel a strange liking to the show Dexter.


I am as disconnected as he.   Its a mess.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's my thought that the world hates everyone... and that's why we can't teliport.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, but when you learn to hate the world back at equal or greater amount. Then my young apprentice, only then you learn how to teleport.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, but when you learn to hate the world back at equal or greater amount. Then my young apprentice, only then you learn how to teleport.




Sadly, ignoring the world doesn't do anything for me.  Stupid world...


----------



## Dog Moon

Gah.  Can't believe I'm still awake.  Stupid Sunday nights.  I almost ALWAYS have trouble getting to sleep on Sunday nights.  It's like I don't want the weekend to end...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Sadly, ignoring the world doesn't do anything for me.  Stupid world...




Ignoring isn't enough apprentice. You need to hate it as much as it hates you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So then..

Hate makes you powerful?


----------



## Blackrat

Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate. And hate, hate leads to POWER!


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww, I don't really HATE anything, let alone the world as a whole.  

Although today I might make an exception to that...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Sometimes the Hive makes me feel so well adjusted and sane. Thanks, now I know how I make my work colleagues feel 

Ah the start of the Uni year approaches and thus we have vast piles of text books arriving. For some reason unpacking, pricing and stacking hundreds of books warms my soul.


----------



## jonesy

My doctor says that hate leads to ulcer, not power.

Or maybe he's just trying to keep all the power to himself.. the sneaky rabbit.


----------



## megamania

but......   naw. forget it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I watched Skycaptain and the World of Tomarrow... and now I want to blow up the world.


----------



## jonesy

"911. Please state the nature of your emergency."

"I'm calling from the Internet! There's a guy here who claims that Curry's paradox proves the non-existance of thermodynamics!"

"How exactly is this our problem?"

"I can't measure the causal temperature of the likelihood principle divided by the number of YouTube comments!"

"Oh my! I am alerting a tactical response unit. Has he tried violating Godwin's Law yet?"

"No, but he said something about Australian volleyball scores! I'm SCARED."

"Ma'am, please try and stay calm and avoid all caps. Under no circumstances link your posts to his. Stay on the line until Spatial Word Assault Trichotomy gets there!"

"His argumentum ad nauseam is beginning to turn into cognitive dissonance! We are running out of red tape and forward error corrections!"

"Try proving a formal fallacy! You must make him understand that he is in danger of becoming an anecdotal evidence chain! Can you hear me? Ma'am? Bueller?"

. . .

"Hello? Am I speaking to a 911 operator? This is captain Foucalt. I am the on scene S.W.A.T commander."

"Thanks be to the pendulum! Is the lady I was talking to unharmed?"

"Yes. Our hazardous materials unit is hosing her down with a Goldbach Conjecture as we speak."

"What about the man she called about?"

"No sign of him. He must have divided by zero when he saw us coming. We did find an infinite set of perpetual motion fallacies at the location. They appear to have no attached De Broglie–Bohm theories. Which is nice. We are taking them back to HQ now for deconstruction."

"Good work, captain. I am cancelling the Anti-realism alert. Take five. Actually, in the current economical situation, you better take four."


----------



## Dog Moon

Is someone saving jonesy's little stories?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> Is someone saving jonesy's little stories?




Space-Time Nazis.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Space-Time Nazis.



Each time I'd left tales behind they'd hunted them down, but this time I would be ready. This time I'd weave a story the likes of which they'd never...

[pages missing]

...damn. They were faster than I'd expected. I would have to...

[pages missing]

...oh, come on!

And then the letter arrived, adressed to me by my own handwriting. A letter from the future. In it he described a plan by which I'd write before I'd written. Narrative of the past from the future.

And then/now/in the future the stories began to stick. When they tried to take one away it fought back with all the ferocity of the timestream itself.

And the stories begat a life of their own. They became nazi killers. And very good at it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait... if you sent yourself a letter from the future wouldn't that create multiple divergent time lines depending on if the letter got stuck in transit, lost, accidentally delivered across the street, or arrived in tact and on time?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait... if you sent yourself a letter from the future wouldn't that create multiple divergent time lines depending on if the letter got stuck in transit, lost, accidentally delivered across the street, or arrived in tact and on time?



...and then the second letter arrived, the delayed revised version, with the warning of the dangers of sentient nazi killing stories turning against us all afterwards, much too late.

And then the third letter, this one the true original, arrived to my neighbour who made his own army of sentient stories, which he sent against the parking ticket goblins.

And then the fourth letter arrived to an alternate me, who decided the whole thing was a bit silly anyway, and tore it up.

But since the alternate me was the me who had/would sent/send the original to me from the future the letter never happened. And so a grandletter paradox was born. And also, not.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I watched Skycaptain and the World of Tomarrow... and now I want to blow up the world.




I liked that movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> ...and then the second letter arrived, the delayed revised version, with the warning of the dangers of sentient nazi killing stories turning against us all afterwards, much too late.
> 
> And then the third letter, this one the true original, arrived to my neighbour who made his own army of sentient stories, which he sent against the parking ticket goblins.
> 
> And then the fourth letter arrived to an alternate me, who decided the whole thing was a bit silly anyway, and tore it up.
> 
> But since the alternate me was the me who had/would sent/send the original to me from the future the letter never happened. And so a grandletter paradox was born. And also, not.




Damn those Spayed-Thyme Gnashies!


----------



## megamania

Finishing up Heroes 4

Sylar....   repenting?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I liked that movie.




Gwyneth Paltrow killed the movie for me, that and some of the convenient plot resolutions.  However, I did like some of the designs, especially when the primitive CGI wasn't too distracting.


----------



## megamania

I liked it so much I even got the soundtrack for use with role playing games.


----------



## Dog Moon

Never seen it.

Heroes 4 or Skycaptain.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, that's pretty neat... and really close to average, actually.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That was pretty dicey...


----------



## Dog Moon

Huh, I can't seem to get rid of the dice...


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I can't seem to get rid of the dice...



 They can't be edited. That's so you can't cheat. 
 Pretty useful that way.


----------



## Morrus

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I can't seem to get rid of the dice...




That's the whole point.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Morrus said:


> That's the whole point.




Wow the boss is here in my Hive, how neat, good to see you. Now how do i roll dice?


----------



## Dog Moon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Wow the boss is here in my Hive, how neat, good to see you. Now how do i roll dice?




http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/293985-testing-dice-roller.html#post5320064

This thread should have all the information you need.  Basically, you write a post, submit it, and then a button with Dice Roller or something appears and you can use that to roll the dice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Morrus said:


> That's the whole point.




Actually, I think that's good and useful for pbp.  Better than Invisible Castle, especially since the site kept going down for a while and it couldn't even be used...

When I decided to roll 1000 dice on this [Doing 1000 was my being curious to see how many dice can be rolled], it hadn't occurred to me at the time that I wouldn't be able to get rid of them.  Else I would've only done like 100. 

Edit: That's what you get for playing around with stuff BEFORE asking questions.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I can't seem to get rid of the dice...




You can never get rid of the Dice Man.   



"Jack and Jill went up the hill with a buck and aa quarter each......."


----------



## megamania

I'm gettin' the gamin' bug again.


Need to work on John Play and Siberys Seven Storyhours again.


----------



## megamania

Time to experiment a bit.....


----------



## megamania

guess not....... 



However that is truely neat and awesome and .... well pratical.


Two thumbs up


----------



## megamania

Next experiment....

Eberron 3.5   Action Points.....


----------



## megamania

Now that is neat.... even multiple die can be done of different types.


Who can I put a thumbs up for with the ol' popularity creature thingy-a-ma-bobby?


----------



## megamania

welp....


off to Home Depot for some shelving and to Wal-mart for some plastic drawers.   Time to organize CDs and Dungeon Tiles better again.


Perhaps someone will be by later.


----------



## megamania

Just thinkin' that the dice system would even be good for the 80's Torg game.  It shows the exact number "rolled" also.  So if a player got a ten they would have to do a seperate roll again but it could be added on as the multiplier.


Maybe I want to do a PbP instead!


----------



## megamania

Torg experiment.



** game system uses d10s only and anytime a natural 10 is rolled it is rerolled and added to the original 10.  Makes for truely amazing action sequences at times.


Lets hope for a ten or two.....


----------



## Morrus

megamania said:


> Just thinkin' that the dice system would even be good for the 80's Torg game. It shows the exact number "rolled" also. So if a player got a ten they would have to do a seperate roll again but it could be added on as the multiplier.




For now.  By the end of next week the system will handle exploding dice for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Will the exploding die be a toggle?


----------



## Morrus

Relique du Madde said:


> Will the exploding die be a toggle?




No, it will be compulsory on all dice rolls.


----------



## megamania

Roll a one and it explodes

Roll a 20 and its audible bells and whistles


----------



## Bold or Stupid

This is cool, now to see if it works...


----------



## jonesy

"Is that the river I'm hearing? I haven't been home since.. I can't remember.."

"It's _a_ river. But we're not in Moscow."

"We're not? But Geddler said.. ?"

"Geddler lied to get you to calm down. You were getting out of control."

"So where are we?"

"Sector 5."

"We didn't make it out?"

"The brigade tried to break through into sector 6, but got ambushed by artillery fire. Bloody accurate, too. Nothing came back. We thought it better to find another way."

"But we're still in sector 5?"

"Haven't found a way. Geddler sent O'Halloran and Moody up to Division Command. No word. Probably dead by now."

"What about Geddler?"

"I've no idea. He had the last watch of the night. When I went up to releave him he was gone. So I came back down, and you were awake. Peterson is up on the tower trying to scope the situation. It's just the three of us now."

"I see. What tower?"

"There's a.."

A tremendous shockwave of sound struck them then, and the bunker-like structure shook with tremors. Small parts of the ceiling came down, and the room filled with mad dust.

"That came.. *cough* ..from the direction of the.. tower. I think it's just us. Can you get up? Walk? Maybe run?"

"I only lost an arm and an eye. Sure. Let's get out of here. But where?"

"Follow me. There are tunnels out back."

"Where to?"

"Guess. The only way we haven't tried."

"Enemy territory."

"Can't be worse than this."

"I really wish you hadn't said that.."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Apparently, that was right before Mobile Home Celtic Karaoke Night began...clearly worse for all in the vicinity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today was good and bad.  It was bad because my mom read some mail of mine and started freaking out (she called me nd started chewing me out).  Thing is, what was in the mail was an non issue.  I still have to talk to my mom about the specifics tomarrow since I was at the fair today.

While at the fair I ended up getting a Conquistador Helmet from a Persian art dealler for 100 bucks (original price was either 125 or 150).


----------



## megamania

errrgh.... hurt my back yesterday.


What was I doing?

watching TV.

aaaargh......


----------



## Blackrat

I hurt my butt watching tv. Well, I was cycling with the excercise bike at the sime time though


----------



## Relique du Madde

Are you sure your exercise bike wasn't taking advantage of  you?


----------



## megamania

Hope the bike came with a seat......!


----------



## megamania

erased my Storyhour sig this morning and I miss it already....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know what you mean..  I was going to get rid of my sig but then realized that once I did, I can't put a link on it (without paying), and since I have zero expendable funds do to some recent purchases...


----------



## megamania

ah.....

That explains why I couldn't erase sections of the sig.  Only the whole.




carp.


----------



## jonesy

Maybe you could ask a mod if you could have it back?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Samsung has a slogan for one of its new smart phones: "Cinema-quality entertainment in the palm of your hand."

My question is: Why isn't Pee-Wee Herman doing the voiceover?


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> Maybe you could ask a mod if you could have it back?




for a bit of money each month....... 


which is funny.

When I didn't have the money I had the want t

Now I have the money but so many of the reasons I used to come here are gone.


Strange karma I retain always and forever......


----------



## jonesy

I meant, since you already had it grandfathered in you could ask if you could restore it back to the way it was without anything changing.


----------



## megamania

Its alright.

People generally ignored my Storyhours anyway.   Go figure.


----------



## megamania

Otherwise.... I'm just hangin' out watching Smallville.

Doomsday is ready to attack Clark.



There are times I wish they did something similiar to this but of a Marvel character.   Oh well.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've been watching Skins.  Started the second season tonight.  Still not entirely sure if I like the show or not.  It's managed to keep me interested enough to watch the first season... but sorta by a thread.

I hate shows like that because they aren't bad enough to make me stop watching it and they good enough that I sorta want to see what happens next.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> for a bit of money each month.......




Technically, the only times you would need to shell out money is when you plan to change something that month. 


But yeah, that seems like how the world works.  When you don't have the ability to do want to do it, but when you have the ability you don't want to do it anymore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> There are times I wish they did something similiar to this but of a Marvel character.   Oh well.




Sadly, Marvel's track record in non-animated television hasn't been too spectacular..


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I've been watching Skins.  Started the second season tonight.  Still not entirely sure if I like the show or not.  It's managed to keep me interested enough to watch the first season... but sorta by a thread.
> 
> I hate shows like that because they aren't bad enough to make me stop watching it and they good enough that I sorta want to see what happens next.




sounds like Smallville and Heroes.


----------



## megamania

Has The Event started yet?   If so, how is it?



Is it New Universe or Rising Stars?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEh52f22GfQ]Insect Nation![/ame]


----------



## megamania

Smallville season 8 ended sucky.    That was no battle between Doomsday and Kent.   Bleh!


Moving onto X-files Season 5.    So-so so far.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lame


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> That was no battle between Doomsday and Kent.



Wouldn't that have ended Smallville? 'Cause of, you know, a dead Superman?


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Wouldn't that have ended Smallville? 'Cause of, you know, a dead Superman?




But he got better.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> sounds like Smallville and Heroes.




Except the first season of Heroes!  But yeah, the second and first half of the third season I watched WERE definitely like that until I had to stop midway in the third season.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> But he got better.




a kid clone

ironman homage (homage to Ironman or Superman.... your pick)

cyborg (later evil cyborg)

eradicator (I don't remember his intro.... )


oh.... and when he "returns" for real he is both both Blue and Red energy forms.....


No wonder the tv version shot himself.... he saw what he was to become!


(my bad..... bad taste I know)


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> a kid clone...ironman homage...cyborg (later evil cyborg)...eradicator...when he "returns" for real he is both both Blue and Red energy forms....



Although, that would have been an interesting couple of episodes of Smallville.

I haven't managed to be excited about that show since season 1. It feels like every episode had the same plotline.


----------



## megamania

Its TV so that will happen.   90% of it is a soap opera.   The other 10% is tieing in comicbook cameroes and history which is what I like.   Seeing the Legion appear was nice and in the 9th season (got but have not watched yet) there is the JSA appearance of Dr. Fate and Hawkman.



Heroes was awesome except for much of season one was the Byrne / Claremont X-men of the late 70's and early 80's.   Still good but non-comicbook fans overstatement of it took some of the fun out of it.   Kinda like Starwars, if you have read any Joesph Cambell books about heroes and mythology then it was obvious.   Still good 



Ahhhh.... time for work.   Later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Today, I was part of a very profound RW lesson: if you're going to screw up, *don't be the biggest screw-up in the room.*

I was in probate court today, and I noticed the Judge was a tad...miffed...from the moment my client and I walked in.  One attorney was late, but we started without her, on time.  She arrived about 5 minutes after the hearing started.  Throughout it, he looked like Chief Inspector Charles LaRousse Dreyfus- Inspector Clouseau's boss in Peter Sellers' Pink Panther movies- right down to an eye-twitch.

My client got what he needed, then the Judge asked him to leave the room while he talked to the lawyers.

Me, he chewed out because I had some incorrect signature blocks- where there should have been spaces for his name and county, etc., I had put in spaces for another county's notary public- an affront to a man who is proud of his position, county and city.  It was as if I didn't care, as far as he was concerned.  OOPS!  I apologized, with much respect.

Then he turned to the other attorney, the one who had been late.  "Does he set the docket?" pointing at me, then to her, "Do you set the docket?  Or do I set the docket?"

...and instead of saying "You do, sir." or "Your clerk does, sir.", she started "Well, you see I..." and was cut off with

"Whoa! This is a softball question!" and some more interplay occurred before he turned, looking at me "You can go now..."  

As I reached the door, she revealed that she had been in the courthouse that morning and confirmed that we were still scheduled...and was still late.

THEN he blew his stack.

Me?  I was sooooooooooooooooooo out of there.

And as we leave the courthouse, my client turns to me and asked "WTF?!?!  I heard him start on y'all...and that was a_ THICK _door!"

All in all, a stressful day- but my client got what we went into court for, and whatever butt I lost today will grow back.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Did you use the Chewbacca defense?


I've been playing with my new expensive toy.   I wish it came with a manual that actually explain everything.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> I wish it came with a manual that actually explain everything.



Ever since I read _Virtual Light_ I've wished that I had glasses that explained the world to me.

I was in a productivity session yesterday. Some executive I swear I've never seen before pops up and starts talking about this brand new awesome thing called Web 2.0 that we should start using 'instead of the Internet'. I wanted to stand up and strangle him with his iPad. I'm not really sure how the mechanics of strangling someone with an iPad go, so I didn't.


----------



## jonesy

Bad jokes aside, I do logistics for a multinational. I try to keep a low profile on the net, because the people I work for wouldn't get any of it. I don't mean that they'd think that there was something wrong with wasting time playing games on your own time, I mean they really wouldn't get any of it. These are people for whom work is life.

The point is, every time someone comes up with a new better way of doing the electronic side of the business our productivity spikes. And then you have to waste more time explaining that it was the idea that was bad. On rare occasions they have professionals implement good ideas, and what happens? Productivity spikes anyway, because we have to adapt to it. And then waste time explaining that it was a good idea, this is just a 'normal' spike. Ugh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Some executive I swear I've never seen before pops up and starts talking about this brand new awesome thing called Web 2.0 that we should start using 'instead of the Internet'.



/facepalm

Web 2.0 was so 2008.   Retro-web ftw!*


> iPad.



You know that explains why he fails at the internet.



*Retro as in only using ASCII artwork


----------



## megamania

At least they don't surf the net using a modem.     siiiigh.   some day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Modem?  I barely remember what that is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I use smoke signals.*



* Alas, no telegraph in the US.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Modem:  an adjective; greater in amount, degree, or number: often used as the comparative of much or many: "We have modem than we thought "


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been playing with Google's Android App Inventor.  Playing with psudo code has been fun.. I should crack open some Java tutorials to program for android for real.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Modem:  an adjective; greater in amount, degree, or number: often used as the comparative of much or many: "We have modem than we thought "




Haha.  Booooo


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I use smoke signals.*
> 
> 
> 
> * Alas, no telegraph in the US.




Sometimes I just bang large sticks against trees like bigfoot


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Sometimes I just bang large sticks against trees like bigfoot



Does Bigfoot mind that you call him a tree?


----------



## megamania

Maybe that is why he said goonie-goo-goo before tent posting me into the ground


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kinky?


----------



## megamania

wonky


----------



## megamania

I'm gettin' the DnD bug again.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> I'm gettin' the DnD bug again.



What kind of a bug? Kill it and take its stuff. Then go and look for bigger bugs to kill. It's the D&D way.


----------



## megamania

Posting to avoid this going to the next page! 


No- seriously.... (hey- I can be serious....sometimes)   ....I am looking to do DnD with the kids again along with some of my John Play stuff.


I also want to get back to posting artwork again.    I seriously want to do either a daily strip or a comicbook of my Eberron stuff but with a Modem hookup it seems unlikely.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I also want to get back to posting artwork again.    I seriously want to do either a daily strip or a comicbook of my Eberron stuff but with a Modem hookup it seems unlikely.




Actually...  don't discourage yourself.  Think about this.  File sizes depend on the resolution, pixel depth, color depth, and file type.   If you use a restrained color scheme you can be surprised about how small the files sizes would be even if they are huge in size.

For instance, Order of the Stick uses GIFs for all their strips.  The files tend to be 670-690 x 940  (265 colors) and between 100kb-200kb.  If they used PNGs or High quality JPGs their files can actually take up more bandwidth (100kb-300kb).


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Actually...  don't discourage yourself.  Think about this.  File sizes depend on the resolution, pixel depth, color depth, and file type.   If you use a restrained color scheme you can be surprised about how small the files sizes would be even if they are huge in size.
> 
> For instance, Order of the Stick uses GIFs for all their strips.  The files tend to be 670-690 x 940  (265 colors) and between 100kb-200kb.  If they used PNGs or High quality JPGs their files can actually take up more bandwidth (100kb-300kb).




So roughly what would I be looking at with a B / W 3in x 6in drawing?
B / W 7x9 drawing?   (cartoon strip vs comicbook page)


----------



## Relique du Madde

It really depends on the amount of detail and dpi.

For instance, I took the last issue of 8 bit theater then cut and pasted it to match those dimensions.  Depending on the slice, I got these different file sizes ranges at 72 dpi:

7in x 9in PNG -> 400 - 600 KB
7in x 9in JPG (Max quality) -> 200 - 300 KB
7in x 9in GIF (256 color) -> 140 - 200 KB

3in x 6in PNG -> 80 - 200 KB
3in x 6in JPG (Max quality) -> 50 - 100 KB
3in x 6in GIF (256 color) -> 40 - 80 KB

Please note, these number ranges were approximate (rounded to the closest round number) and taken from 10 randomly chosen slices of the image, so they are not scientific or representative of every image.


----------



## megamania

Experimenting on posting and sizes / detail.   Plus showing off my mad skills with dungeon tiles from the John Play Storyhour-


http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/294946-dungeon-tiles-use.html


----------



## megamania

Another experiment..... my hobby room from last year.......


----------



## megamania

Yikes.   Found this file in my original John Play design file.   I've been considering doing a comicbook since 2007 to post here...


----------



## megamania

I scared everyone away.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope. Been buisy racking my brains over a m&m game I was talked into doing.


----------



## jonesy

And I'm currently sick as a dog. Which is an odd thing to say since my dog is as fit as a fiddle.

Can't someone finally invent a cure for the common cold?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Chicken soup....  Not eating it, wearing it.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Chicken soup....  Not eating it, wearing it.



I don't think the dog would like that.. he gets sad when his fur is wet with just water.

Oh wait, you meant for me? Hmm.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> And I'm currently sick as a dog. Which is an odd thing to say since my dog is as fit as a fiddle.





and how fit is a fiddle?   Everyone is always messin' with its strings


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> Can't someone finally invent a cure for the common cold?




Sleep and chicken soup


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> And I'm currently sick as a dog.




Our dog is hurtin'.   bruised ribs.   I almost feel bad for him.....  except for how he tore up the garbage in the kitcken.... to the dining room.... to the living room.   sigh.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Chicken soup....  Not eating it, wearing it.




Soak in a tub of it


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> and how fit is a fiddle?   Everyone is always messin' with its strings



Good point. I have to tell the dog to try the piano for a change.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Our dog is hurtin'.   bruised ribs.   I almost feel bad for him.....  except for how he tore up the garbage in the kitcken.... to the dining room.... to the living room.   sigh.



How'd he get so banged up?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Soak in a tub of it




I hate it when I get noodles in my nooks and carrots in my crannies.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I hate it when I get noodles in my nooks and carrots in my crannies.



And this happens how often to you?


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> How'd he get so banged up?




My son slammed the door on him while trying to get it closed before the kitten got outside.


Son feels like crap for it.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I hate it when I get noodles in my nooks and carrots in my crannies.




 oh my stars and garters


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> My son slammed the door on him while trying to get it closed before the kitten got outside.
> 
> 
> Son feels like crap for it.



Ouch. For everybody.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> And this happens how often to you?






more often than if bathing in Beef Stew .... and the wife asks where is the beef


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> more often than if bathing in Beef Stew .... and the wife asks where is the beef




If that happens do you ever say, "Wait till later? Oh yeah. "


----------



## megamania

Steak and tators for later.....


----------



## megamania

Welp..... I'm screwed now.


The computer I am using currently (8+ years old) has run out of memory to the point I have problems running Word programs.

The computer someone built for me is NOT THE LEAST COMPATABLE with it.

I basically can look at but not use 8+ years worth of music and DnD notes.

Can't find my Word program to install in the new computer.   Only Word Perfect 2002 which is not compatable with Word.

Crap on me.  



Options..... few and none good.

Ignore 8 years worth of notes, template lists, Storyhour writeups and the such

Erase all my music and hope that creates room until I figure out something to do

Drive at 100+ MPH into Governor's Rock (not the best option)

Win Powerball and forget my worries (not very likely)


sigh.....  life hates me more and more......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I lost a lot of data when Microsoft stopped supporting any Mac WP or spreadsheet programs outside of Office.  This didn't happen to my WinTel using buddies because there was some kind of translation program available to them that didn't work for Mac OS.

Which is all a preface to the question: have you contacted Microsoft (or Geeksquad, or ???) and asked them if there is some way to port your data from one program to the other?


----------



## megamania

Considering the age of the original computer I figured that was it.   The friend whom has built me this new computer over estimates his abilities.  I've had a lot of issues with his decisions he made for me on the computer.  He didn't even give me any Word / writting programs.

The Bennington Staples Geek Squad have ignored me as much as possible since I do not have breasts nor am I one of their computer buds.   I've considered writting to the company several times about it as I stumbled through the original set up of the new computer.

More than anything..... I'm just frustrated that things rarely work out for me.  Either I place trust where it doesn't belong or I don't don't understand/comprehend the issues involved.   Mix it in with my working hours and I can't even try to fix things in general.

Even ranting.   Time for sleep and then I may try to switch out the computers, erase enough music to allow word to work until I can update then print out things (like a template list I've been working on for 3 years and have only 2 1/2 books remaining to do) .  See what this "new" word program does and begin from scratch creating character sheets, calenders and the such.


----------



## jonesy

What version of Word does the original have? What format are the old files saved as? What format is the music on your old computer?

What kind of disk drives etc. does the old one have for transfering data? What kind does the new one have?

There might be ways of saving the stuff.

Oh, and how many megs of stuff are we talking about?


----------



## Relique du Madde

People at best buy are never helpful.  When ever someone asks me if I need help (while I'm in the computer section) I ask them an easy technical question then they run off and get a geek squad member who only parrots selling points on various models.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, you guys must be unlucky.  I've needed the Geek Squad only once, but the dude was totally helpful and within a few minutes of tinkering with my laptop was able to tell me the exact problem with my computer and how to fix it.  Even told me that unfortunately what I needed could only be bought through Dell and not through the Best Buy store.

I promptly went online and ordered a new power supply before the batteries of my laptop died. [I hadn't been sure if it was the power cord or the laptop and didn't have a way on my own to test which one it was].


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> What version of Word does the original have? What format are the old files saved as? What format is the music on your old computer? ?




Old- Microsoft Word
New- word 2002 (found within my CDs of stuff for the Old computer)



jonesy said:


> What kind of disk drives etc. does the old one have for transfering data? What kind does the new one have? ?




Old- Using a Nero drive since my other =ahem= burnt from burning music with a syrofoam ring stuck on a disk

New- My "friend" "gave" me a computer with no working disk drive.   Bought a I/O Magic for use 

** using a 4GB thumb drive to transfer stuff between computers



jonesy said:


> There might be ways of saving the stuff.
> 
> Oh, and how many megs of stuff are we talking about?




hee.....lots

The Template list I have been working on is currently over 200 pages in length.

Storyhours vary from 25- 300 pages in length


----------



## megamania

With the Squad- once I get their attention they are helpful but the trick is get their attention.

I've gone twice and once I was skipped not once but three times by them.  The people involved-

College kid buying a computer

Young woman with a deep V shirt

Older business owner whom got talking computers (friend I'm guessing)

This last time I chased them down and still had to wait as they were training someone whom couldn't work the registar at their location.


----------



## megamania

Next week we have a public meeting about whom gets the DSL in our area and when / costs 

Last week my modem had one day running at a whopping 14.4.   Currently I'm doing 24.0



Course- that will have to connected to the newer computer.



Too many uncertainities and transitions occuring at once with me and my computer (s).


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Old- Using a Nero drive since my other =ahem= burnt from burning music with a syrofoam ring stuck on a disk



Ouch


> New- My "friend" "gave" me a computer with no working disk drive.   Bought a I/O Magic for use



You know, that's not uncommon for computers not to have disk drives since normal diskettes only help 1.44mb worth of info on them.  



> ** using a 4GB thumb drive to transfer stuff between computers



I do that all the time. 


megamania said:


> Next week we have a public meeting about whom gets the DSL in our area and when / costs




Good luck.


----------



## megamania

Debating what to do with the kids for an adventure next month.


Its been since March since we last played and hope to pick up where we left off.  Game terms, over 3 months have passed (they traveled into the Fey lands for their last adventure.)

Level 7

Current plan, an earthquake has occured in the mountains seperating Eldeen reaches from Droaam.  This quake has brought out several nasty creatures from below and opened up a few passageways into the realm of Kyber.

So I want some dungeon crawl activity mixed with travel.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blackrat

Oh boy. The rat went and did it. I'm a married man now


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Oh boy. The rat went and did it. I'm a married man now




Woah, congrats!  Although... I never received my wedding invitation.  What's up with that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

From what I hear it was a secret ceremony with few participants since it was part of a ritual to summon the Skaven Rat-Lord of Plagues.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Oh boy. The rat went and did it. I'm a married man now



Dangit, I didn't get adequate warning.  Now I can't post my favorite joke.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> My congratulations on your impending doom, er I mean to the impending groom.
> 
> ...
> 
> No, doom.




Seriously man, good for you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> From what I hear it was a secret ceremony with few participants since it was part of a ritual to summon the Skaven Rat-Lord of Plagues.




Well, if that's the case, then I guess I'm GLAD I didn't receive an invitation.  Whew.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Last things first- Congrats, Rat!



megamania said:


> Level 7
> 
> Current plan, an earthquake has occured in the mountains seperating Eldeen reaches from Droaam.  This quake has brought out several nasty creatures from below and opened up a few passageways into the realm of Kyber.
> 
> So I want some dungeon crawl activity mixed with travel.
> 
> Thoughts?




This could be a great setup for classic genre action where people are just going about their normal days- albeit with some earthquake-induced cleanup duties in addition- and certain people simply don't show up where & when they're supposed to at the day's end.

I could even see a PC helping with the cleanup when he decides to take a break and asks a kid for a ladle of water.  The kid says OK, "just after I finish with" someone just out of line of sight, perhaps on the other side of a pile of rubble.

Time passes; the waterboy never comes back.

When the thirsty & annoyed PC goes looking for the waterboy, he encounters the people the waterboy was going to see. 

And they haven't seen him at all...

In addition, have the nastiest crittrers' normal prey species show up first.  This can go 2 different ways: first, they're nasty predators in their own right, and a challenge in and of themselves.  It's not until the PCs have them nearly mopped up that the real threat becomes apparent.

In the alternative, the prey are as innocuous as tribbles.  People adopt the strange new critters...and start disappearing.  (Whether they get blamed for the killings is another matter...).  The problem is that, by adopting the harmless critters, people are getting associated with prey, like a surfer swimming with seals while a great white is nearby.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Oh boy. The rat went and did it. I'm a married man now




Congrats


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Woah, congrats!  Although... I never received my wedding invitation.  What's up with that?




Must have been lost in the mail since I totally sent you one... Honestly...

Thanks guys


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Old- Microsoft Word
> New- word 2002 (found within my CDs of stuff for the Old computer)



When you say Microsoft Word do you mean it's the original 1983 DOS version? Now that is a rather hard case.


----------



## megamania

I was told by getting some sort of download from Open office I can make the two work.

We'll see I guess.

Thursday I'm going to an area meeting about getting my high speed internet.  Maybe there is a god.


----------



## megamania

Until then.... watching Jonah Hex.   Okay so far.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jonah Hex came out already?!?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Maybe it's a camrip.


----------



## Dog Moon

So... used me new bowling ball for the first time last night.  It feels weird having a bowling ball that fits me so nicely.  

On the plus side, since it fits nicely, feels like it isn't hurting my hand anywhere near as much.  Last year was torture by the end of the year.

On the down side... my grip on the ball is totally different than how I gripped the bowling alley's balls [hah!].  I'm throwing it differently and my game last night suffered horribly.  It's hard not to throw the same way I've been throwing for a long while.  My roommate suggested something for me to try next week on the ride home so I figure I'll try that and see if it works.

[My first game was 99, second game was 102, third game was 140.  Musta been starting to figure things out in the third game]


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Jonah Hex came out already?!?!




I got it at the local store.


----------



## megamania

The best I have ever bowled is a 168.

Generally I'm between 100 and 120.



Did I mention I bowl maaaaaaybe once a year?


----------



## megamania

I'm not sure the update took.

After 7 hours+ of loading I checked on it and Macafee decided to update.   Two major updates at once?   Doubtful.



Soooooo.....

I guess I learn a new word program and I'll have to dump / printout about 8 years worth of DnD stuff.

Hurts.


Hurts like breaking your pinkie toe's nail on a sharp rock at the ocean.   I won't cry.  really sniff....    see... not crying....snifff..... 


bawwwwahhhhhh-hah hah IT HURTS!!!!!!!!


We take this oppertunity for a commercial .......  get your act together man


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I got it at the local store.




I didn't even realize t went into theaters already. lol


----------



## megamania

That tells you how good it was (covers face in shame)


----------



## Dog Moon

Only thing I really like from that movie was when the two were tied up and he was like:
"Did they take the knife from you garter?"
"Yep."
"Did they take the pistol from your whereever?"
"Yep."
"They searched you pretty good, didn't they?"
And she's like "Wouldn't you?"

I don't know why, but I liked that.  Cause I was like "Heck yeah I would."

But the rest of the stuff I saw was pretty meh.


----------



## megamania

And yet she still got free with ease.



nimble minx


The movie did have a few nice lines but I wouldn't buy the movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I watched Beyond Thunderdome last night after renting it from iTunes (grumbles).  Mad max would have totally kicked the postman's ass in a fight even though Mad Max never seems to make the world better for civilization as a whole at the end of his flicks.  Which is still something I got cheesed about at the end of PostMan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As of this post, I have 15,001 posts at ENWorld and have officially made 43 years of age!


----------



## Dog Moon

Holy crap!


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As of this post, I have 15,001 posts at ENWorld and have officially made 43 years of age!




holy carp!

I'm just a wee bit younger and lower in count.



Happy B-day-ish day and here's to 16,000  (what is corinth up now anyway? 1 million?)


----------



## megamania

In other less wonderous news-


Just bought the last of the stuff I need for my halloween custome.  I'm going as my other alias- Megamania (dude in my picture box to the left).

This will be the 1990-1992 version where he wears a mixture of denim and leather.  A latent 80's thing I know 


Hope to have pictures after next week.


----------



## Dog Moon

43,934 for Crothian.  Must not be posting as much recently.


----------



## jonesy

Yeah, Crothian seems to be slowing down. Like one 0,01%. Maybe you'll catch him soon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You got me- I'm aiming to dethrone Crothian from his # of posts record and weem from his XP record.  When I have unified both in my name, I shall be *RULER OF ALL ENWORLD!!!*


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You got me- I'm aiming to dethrone Crothian from his # of posts record and weem from his XP record.  When I have unified both in my name, I shall be *RULER OF ALL ENWORLD!!!*



DA World?

Hmm. Danny Alcatraz World sounds like an amusement park. A really wild one.


----------



## jonesy

There was a gravel road, and it led to three directions. Next to the northern fork sitting cross legged on fresh green grass was a Roman centurion. He was fiddling with the straps of his gladius. It was a memento from his time in Hispania. The strap holding it to his belt had worn through and snapped off.

"Lovely day for it," a voice said.

"For what?" the centurion asked. He did not raise his eyes from the gladius. The broken strap was irritating him.

"Anything at all, really. That is a cute little sword."

"Just a souvenir. My spatha does all the hard work," the centurion said as he patted the long blade at his side. it had a disctinctive rounded tip.

"A cavalry sword."

"How would you know that?"

"I used to be in one."

The centurion looked up.

There was a hand in front of his face. There were odd dice resting on the palm. Beyond the palm was the face of a confidence man. That was the only description he could come up with that fit. A trickster.

"A game of dice?"

"Can I examine the dice first?"

"I don't see why not. There."

They looked like animals. But very strange ones.

"What's this?"

"An elephant."

"You are Athenian?"

"Good ear. Yes."

"Well listen, Athenian. An ἐλέφας does not have three trunks."

"That one does."

"What does it mean?"

"Just implements of a game. Artistic flair."

"Flair? An elephant with three trunks, a leopard with three pairs of legs, a swan with three beaks, and a.. I don't 

know what that is."

"I wondered as well."

"Not by you then?"

"I can't even whittle."

"They're wood?"

"That was my guess. Not enough weight for stone or marble. Trust me."

"On that I will." The centurion winked.

"So. You won't play."

"I didn't say that. What would we wager?"

"Your weapons for my horse. I am without, as are you."

"My horse died of fever. Yours looks healthy enough. I accept. Hmm. These are shaped as common dice. I through VI. Best of three?"

"Canis loses straight. One Venus wins."

"Agreed. But the fourth die?"

"Leave it on the grass. I have no mind for tricks today. You go first."

The centurion glanced at the trickster. His eyes held nothing special. The centurion shrugged and threw the dice.

The fourth dice jumped right in. There were III, III, V and VI on the grass.

"What the? No mind for tricks! I'll show you tric.." but his spatha halted before the movement even began. The trickster had a look of sincere amazement. He was staring at the numbers. The centurion prided himself on his ability to read people. It kept him alive. He trusted this man. For the moment.

"How did..? What happened?" mumbled the trickster.

"I threw the three. It joined them."

"Why would it do that?"

"Where did you get them?"

"My dead father. They were on his neck by a pouch."

"Hmm. A practise throw?"

"Go ahead."

The centurion moved the fourth die aside and threw the three. II, II, IV.

"It didn't move."

"Did we dream it? We must have. Or the wind moved it? They are very light."

"Hmm."

"Alright. We continue. My turn."

The trickster cast the dice upon the green. I, II, III, III.

They both jumped upright.

"It did it again! I threw the three like you."

"I saw. Peculiar."

"Still.. if that is all it does.. a win for you. We continue."



*To be continued.*


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You got me- I'm aiming to dethrone Crothian from his # of posts record and weem from his XP record.  When I have unified both in my name, I shall be *RULER OF ALL ENWORLD!!!*




all hail the new king






we're not worthy


----------



## megamania

allo


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> allo



Oi! What's cooking?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Where I am?

A big-assed turkey sometime this week.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> Only thing I really like from that movie was when the two were tied up and he was like:
> "Did they take the knife from you garter?"
> "Yep."
> "Did they take the pistol from your whereever?"
> "Yep."
> "They searched you pretty good, didn't they?"
> And she's like "Wouldn't you?"
> 
> I don't know why, but I liked that.  Cause I was like "Heck yeah I would."
> 
> But the rest of the stuff I saw was pretty meh.



Yeah, in my opinion: not worth the money.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As of this post, I have 15,001 posts at ENWorld and have officially made 43 years of age!



Hey, congrats!

I remember the days when I had a post rate higher than Crothians, and was later one of a few with such a rate. How schedules change!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright must eat.


----------



## megamania

Hangin' out trying to complete my 3.5 template list before the computer dies and I get my high speed internet.  Watching Lord of the rings trilogy while at it.


Thinking of many campaigns while at it also.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Hangin' out trying to complete my 3.5 template list before the computer dies and I get my high speed internet. )




Congrats.  Btw..  might want to keep your kids away from youtube..  they might start posting diary videos everyday and get dragged into video comment flame wars..   

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## jonesy

If I have two pennies, and I earn two more dollars, and someone steals my apple, and I give an orange to a homeless person, what colour of violin would I have to play if a train leaves Chicago at 4am eastern time, and a bus leaves Canada on a ferry headed to France in the winter?


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> if i have two pennies, and i earn two more dollars, and someone steals my apple, and i give an orange to a homeless person, what colour of violin would i have to play if a train leaves chicago at 4am eastern time, and a bus leaves canada on a ferry headed to france in the winter?




27!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> 27!



Read again, my photonically challenged rat.  He asked for a color.

Prague!


----------



## jonesy

hafrogman said:


> Read again, my photonically challenged rat.  He asked for a color.
> 
> Prague!



What color is Prague?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The same color as a unicorn in the center of a blakc hole.


----------



## Blackrat

Is it a white unicorn or a black unicorn?

Nevermind that, I calculated it again. It's 28!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I can' tell what color the unicorn was due to quantum irregularities and a polarity shift caused by the  bouncing of graviton particle beams off of a defector dish.


----------



## Blackrat

Jonesy, do you mind if I steal that question for memebomb purposes?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> ...defector dish.



Somebody shoots at you and it makes them defect to your side? That would certainly make Star Trek different. 




Blackrat said:


> Jonesy, do you mind if I steal that question for memebomb purposes?



Go right ahead.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Somebody shoots at you and it makes them defect to your side? That would certainly make Star Trek different.




How else would you get a graviton beam to have a polarity shift without dividing by zero?


----------



## Dog Moon

*Dog Moon's head explodes*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Silly Moon dog, Gravatons have no electric/ionic charge therefore it can't have a polarity shift.


----------



## hafrogman

Galvatrons, however ...







You should hit 9000 before this thread hits 1k at least.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With that bong on its forearm, shouldn't it be called a Ganjatron?

Or is that a crack pipe?


----------



## megamania

I just drove the craziest car ever.

My Camry is laid up for a bit with a timing belt and other stuff so the shop had me get a rental.   They gave me a Cherookee Chief Luxury car complete with satelitte radio, a computer, and at night it has a video camera so that I can see where I am backing up to.

Wild!


I still like my 98 Camry however.


----------



## Relique du Madde

!!


----------



## megamania

I got my car back.  YEAHHHHH!

Learned of a gamer near me.  Maybe I can rebuild a new group after all.


----------



## jonesy

That sounds great!


----------



## megamania

Daughter won her soccer game.  Next game after that is Wednesday.  After that is the championship.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what day it is...

This is holloween!

Can't let a halloween hive pass without posting that song.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what day it is...
> 
> This is holloween!
> 
> Can't let a halloween hive pass without posting that song.




I actually like the version by Marylin Manson the best.  He just has that whole creepiness factor that makes the song great, IMO.


----------



## megamania

I had quite the night last night.  

I spent 2 hours with the State Police.

I will NEVER be a good samaritan again.  NEVER.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, good deeds never go unpunished.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What happened?


----------



## Dog Moon

Yes, we would like to know so we avoid doing the same thing in the future.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> What happened?




About 5 minutes after we closed the store on Sunday two women and a man walked to the store.  They were obviously very cold and asked if they could come in to get warm.  Strict rules of the company- once the door is locked, no one can come in.

My co-worker and I continued on closing the store with them freezing outside.  Finally at 12:45 we were done and we went to leave.  As we left, they asked about motels.  I offered them a ride to a motel.  My co-worker suggested she would follow.  Their car had slide into a gully when trying to turn around.

After the third motel we found everyone was closed.  I offered them a ride to the nearest large town (about 15 minutes away).  They agreed and offered money.   I said no.  I just asked if they encountered anyone in need to help them.  "World would be a better place if we all looked out for each other".  

As we went I spotted a tow truck turning up the road where they said their car went off the road.    I asked if they wanted to check on it and they agreed.  No biggie.

As we reached the area where the car was we spotted a state trooper.  "We....ah.... we can check on the car tommorrow."  WARNING WILL ROBINSON WARNING!  

So I made a point of leaving my high beams on as I passed the trooper slowly hoping he would take note of me.  I went about 300ft then he followed me with his light ons.

The one woman quickly states the plates don't match that car.  She was in the process of selling it and the plates belong to the new owners. WARNING WARNING!

2 hours later and each of the three being taken out and spoken to individually I am then asked to step out of the car.

Turns out the two females has a record of drug smuggling fbetween NY and VT and the guy is a complete unknown to the police.  Keep in mind, there was a police shootout in the town they were going to involving drugs originating from where they were from.   OH CARP

Police find nothing they can hold the people on but say they can pull the people from my car so that I can cut ties which I do.

So......
I had drug runners in my car and possibly someone involved in police related shootings......


Some night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, crazy.  You might be lucky they didn't have anything though or else they might have been dangerous depending on if they felt like they might be getting caught.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OTOH, you could look at it as the good you've done in your life paying you a little dividend, keeping you out of the worst of trouble when you were in a bad situation.

You know, kind of like that woman a few years ago who was being held hostage by an escaped, soon-to-be convicted cop killer...and managed to talk him into surrendering.


----------



## megamania

Cathy won her soccer game.   She and the team are headed for the state finals on Saturday.   No DnD con for me.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OTOH, you could look at it as the good you've done in your life paying you a little dividend, keeping you out of the worst of trouble when you were in a bad situation.




Where was that karma when I was nearly bankrupt and suicidal?




Dannyalcatraz said:


> You know, kind of like that woman a few years ago who was being held hostage by an escaped, soon-to-be convicted cop killer...and managed to talk him into surrendering.




Lordy-  when they said they would check on the car the next day so many things and options ran through my head from the kidnapping / held up thing to drugs being placed within the car.   Ah well... option one worked.... get police attention.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, karma is actually a tricky thing.   Karmic logic (if there is one) rewards good deeds and punishes bad deeds.  It also negatively reinforces negatives so that a possitive seems more possitive and balances the negative with rewards that seem insignificant but are truly substantial. 

Look at your situation at a different angle.  The cards were stacked against you and something horrible could have easily happened.  Yet you made it out with your life, car, and no jail time or a citation.  *Maybe* From a karmic point of view, that was your reward... after all the flip side of the karmic coin is a lot worst.  So in essence your reward was to have the ability to reflect on life, your family, friends etc to cherish them all because how it all could have been taken away from you in a moment and unsuspectingly.


Then again, maybe karma is bunk and what happened was as insignificant as a butterfly flapping its wings in Mumbai during the middle of summer.  In that case... any relevations it may have brought about amounts to just the phrase "move alone nothing to see here".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

...so...LETS KILL ALL THE BUTTERFLIES!

(just to be safe)


----------



## Dog Moon

If all the butterflies are dead, can there still be a butterfly effect?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm...maybe...so KILL ALL THE MOTHS, TOO!


----------



## Relique du Madde

The bees... they must die too and the birds.  So let's put up wind farms EVERYWHERE!


----------



## megamania

and slowly.... very slowly at first.... the earth stops to spin.   The existing weak wobble effect increases and the earth's axis shifts suddenly killing all mankind.



and somewhere in space.... watching it all..... are aliens with their pet butterflies......  revenge is sweet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That reminds me... the tin hat websites were recently ablaze because of a world wide earthquake no one felt which was not reported on the news. It turns out there was an earthquake in indonesia and every seismo graph was picking up seismic waves from it.   

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## jonesy

Karma isn't fate, or punishment, or reward. It's the cause following the effect. You are the effect. The western world keeps muddling up the whole concept.



Relique du Madde said:


> This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.



How's yours working? Mine keeps picking up Indonesian radio stations.


----------



## Dog Moon

This is why you should go with bioware, jonesy, and not cyberware.  

Like me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> How's yours working? Mine keeps picking up Indonesian radio stations.




It keeps yelling "Droid" at me whenever I get an email message and refuses to use the ring tones I set up for my various text  message notifications.  \
Seriously, how hard is it to link text message notifications to ringtones?


----------



## megamania

OH CARP!

bIOWARE...cYBERWARE.... I just wear underwear myself.  

Ker-yup!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It keeps yelling "Droid" at me whenever I get an email message and refuses to use the ring tones I set up for my various text  message notifications.
> Seriously, how hard is it to link text message notifications to ringtones?




You are the Droid it's looking for.


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww. [I meant to hit Quick Reply, but the Add Dice Roll option kicked the Quick Reply button to the left].

Anyway, I can tell I play dnd a LOT more than star wars cause I totally almost put "You are the Druid it's looking for" instead of droid.


----------



## jonesy

they are listening, you have to say the line!
i don't know what that means
who talks like that
you think he's lying?
i think he's out of his mind
but he has a point
yes
i think so too
there was something i had to do
do you remember?
faintly
what was it he said?
they'd never suspect
there's no reason
it's all silent
they didn't hear what happened
no
do it
tell me
i can't
i won't
it doesn't work that way
but it's happening
isn't it?
what is? what are they saying?
can we trust him?
go back to the beginning
not again
stop it
look at me
say it
what did you mean?
mean?
what did i mean?
where have i heard that before?
what are they talking about?
who are you?
me? I'm you.
Me too
We're all you.
You're us.
We just want to know.
What did you mean?
What were you talking about?
Am I insane?
Of course you are.
That's how it goes.
He stabbed you in the head.
You shattered.
Into us.
All These Fragments.
Me,
and me.
Me too
and you.
He stabbed you to pieces.
We are the pieces of you.
You have to collect yourself.
But there was something else.
You said right before he did it.
Or didn't.
You were supposed to.
What was it?
What were we supposed to do?
Tell us.
Tell yourself.
I
I don't know.
There were words I was supposed to use.
Use them.
Before it is too late.
They are listening.
They will not come unless you say it.
Say it.
"This is Agent Brennan. My cover is blown. I need medical assistance. Move in."


----------



## Relique du Madde

That brought up one old thought I had...   If there is a soul and everyone has one, would clones have one?  If so is it in fact a splintered one or is it a copy?  If it's a copy then does that mean a soul is infact genetic in nature and not spiritual (since clones are created genetically) and if so, can one genetically engineer evil or good?

/head explode


----------



## megamania

Karrnathi Terror Vampire Bone Knight........


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> That brought up one old thought I had...   If there is a soul and everyone has one, would clones have one?  If so is it in fact a splintered one or is it a copy?  If it's a copy then does that mean a soul is infact genetic in nature and not spiritual (since clones are created genetically) and if so, can one genetically engineer evil or good?
> 
> /head explode




Souls stretch well.

In the Star Wars Expandd Universe I seem to recall that in the Heir to the Empire Trilogy that this was put forward as the reason for the Clone Wars, clones go mad due to sharing soul/resonanc in the force. Nice idea shame Lucas ed it up.


----------



## jonesy

I'm interested in the boundary between intelligence and sentience. We can detect that even plants feel their environment, and that even seeds are sensitive to the time of year and the amount of sunlight to know when to begin their growth spurt. At what point can you call something like that intelligent, and what would it take to turn it sentient? In other words, the idea which began with The Island of Doctor Moreau that you could uplift the intelligence level of a being near-instantly.

And how weird would it be if plants could talk, and you'd walk into a botany shop and instead of picking plants for your apartment you'd have to go through an interview where the plants ask what kind of an apartment it is and how much sun and water and nutrients there are.

"Oh, of course I'll water you every day." =)


----------



## Relique du Madde

"Dude... my ficus called me a looser and said I should die"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And every time you open your fridge, the broccoli would scream "Eat me!"


----------



## megamania

vegatarian venus flytraps


----------



## megamania

My daughter's soccer team lost in the finals.  2-1.

Last year, it was the same two teams in the finals and we won during the penality kick-off.

This year, same two teams, they won in the penality kickoff.

I wonder how it will go next year?


----------



## megamania

It's amazing how few parents really understand the game and its rules.



Ah well.


----------



## megamania

I was supposed to go to a DnD con today.   Went to the game instead.   Not sure if I'll go tommorrow.  Most people leave by 11am on Sundays.  The con is 2 1/2 hours away.   To attempt to see anyone I'll have to leave early.


----------



## megamania

In case you can't tell.... I'm bored.


----------



## megamania

I miss the old Hive.



I miss the old Hive group.


I miss my gaming group.

I miss gaming in general.


I miss having something to look forward to.

I'm bored.


----------



## megamania

I lead a very boring life when this is all I can do.

sigh


What is the meaning of life?

In my case.... being bored or used/abused by others.


----------



## megamania

Blood sugar is waaaaay out of control.


I have a really nasty boil on the bottom of my foot.


sad part..... I don't care beyond the fact it annoys me to limp


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's team losing that way- been on both sides of that as a player.  But as they say in every sport, "there's always next year!"


----------



## megamania

John Play Storyhour ideas-

Aberrant Dragonmark of Chaos

Disowned Dragonmarked members form an "A=Team" type of group

Deal with Kundurak Dwarves and the Mournlands complete with zombie T-Rexs

Discover another Drogan's trap type of dungeon.


Siberys Seven Storyhour ideas-
Kundarak Dwarves call on Kim Elderich's bills.  Dura and team try to pay it off.

Leads them to encounters with slavery within Darguun

Eventually end up in Demon Waste as Bora's brother discovers a hammer of emmense power.  His name... Thor.

Leeya continues to have visions of the destruction of Mror Holds

Face of the False Moon and Mistress Muy Monstrous become more actively acting against them.

Eventually have them finish my Creation Schema plot complete with a warforged invasion from the plane of Battle

Heroes of Eldeen Storyhour ideas-

Deal with Gnolls coming from the South

Learn that Sir John is immortal and the guardian of an Undermountain type dungeon that imprisons a power demon

Piik eventually does what his magic hammer wants and seeks out undead forces

Barghests seek revenge from the Gloaming




Sounds great but little time to do these and dwindling ambition to do it.


sigh.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's team losing that way- been on both sides of that as a player.  But as they say in every sport, "there's always next year!"




The fact that both teams faced each other two years in a row for the title and each year it was only settled in the penality shootout is impressive and I wish both teams could be entitled champs for each year.    Todays game was fairly well played with few fouls as well which is good considering how emotionally charged each team was.





















oh yeah.   still bored.


----------



## megamania

wakah wakah wakah wakah



an-i-MAL   an-i-MAL an-i-MAL   hah-hauh -hauh- hauh


This muppet moment is brought to you by your local bored silly En Worlder.

Now back to our less than normal show.


----------



## megamania

guess its time to move on.



everyone else has a life and something to do I guess......    sigh


----------



## megamania

Forgot to mention ideas for my new Strikeforce: Morituri Storyhour-

Megamania (from the first series)

Megamania (later incarnation slightly different use of powers)

Igoo (Stone Ape from Herculoids)

Peter Stanchek (powerful psion / wilder from Valiant Comics)

Emerald (high level fire themed sorcerer)

Battles to include:

Godzilla type destroying Sharn

More comicbook types for villians

Xulo-12 from my Creation Schema storyhour

made the characters but never started it due to the sense of lack of interest from viewers


----------



## megamania

Finally restarted my membership here.


----------



## megamania

Time to move on.


















so bored


----------



## megamania

Completed entering The Book of Templates into my Template listing.   Down to two books-

Monster Handbook and Advanced Bestiary.


Maybe I'll complete this project this year.  It'll make about 4 years in the making....   actually I started this a year before 4e was announced... gosh... 5+ years I've been working on this?!?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wish I could have helped to entertain you more, but my Mom has been harrying both me and my Dad about cleaning up around the house this weekend- she had throat AND wrist/thumb surgery, so she can't exactly help.  I've been helping re-organize her Great Wall of Shoes.

Yee-freakin'-hah.

Soon, I'll be on my way to the big recycling bin* to get rid of the boxes she no longer needs because she bought a bunch of plastic shoeboxes.

Yippie.

And in other news, my PDA full of hundreds of pages of data concerning music (guitar chord fingerings in a non-standard tuning) and RPGs (campaigns & PCs) is no longer portable.  It's battery is shot...and I still haven't found a satisfactory method of transferring that data to my iMac or (preferably) iTouch.


Ghhaaaaaaa!



* screw it- I'll go tomorrow after Church.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> In case you can't tell.... I'm bored.



This site can help:

Home Page - Television Tropes & Idioms

Caution: TV Tropes may eat all your free time.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Sorry for failing to entertain but I was a sleep, I'll try harder next time.

Though well done for warping time on of your posts is from the earlier than the post preceeding it...


----------



## megamania

I'm back.


Not so bored as I'm tired.

Didn't go to the con but instead the kids and I went X-mas shopping.

Far from done but I have better than 1/2 pof it complete.   Stocking mainly remain.

Which reminds me.... I have to do some miniature and miniature paint shopping on Auggie's and Miniature Market soon for my own stocking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Getting x-mas presents before black friday?!?  The insanity!


----------



## megamania

Generally I finish X-mas shopping by Thanksgiving but I don't wrap until the week of....



....that way when I discover I have no tape I can fight with the crowds still 


Son is almost done

Daughter almost also

Wife..... not so.  Folks didn't have what I was looking for.


----------



## jonesy

I got presents for my parents back in february. Just because I happened to find things that were perfect. The whole year I've been hoping they wouldn't buy them on their own.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> I got presents for my parents back in february. Just because I happened to find things that were perfect. The whole year I've been hoping they wouldn't buy them on their own.




Hah, that's why I don't buy gifts for people early.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That why I always give gift certificates.


----------



## megamania

I wanted to do that but the wife said no.    Personal...no.   Pratical....Yes


ah well.....


----------



## Blackrat

It's easy enough to buy gifts for the few people that I even consider buying... Except for one! I have this one friend, and I have really only thought of him as a friend for a year or so. So this is the first time I'm buying a gift for him. And I have no idea what to buy...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> That why I always give gift certificates.




I do sometimes give gift certificates, but I usually try to add that to something.  Like here's book and a 20$ gift certificate book marker.  Or a stuffed animal... holding a 20$ gift certificate.  That kind of thing.  So that way they have something from me and something they can get later.

Only if I really don't know a person well at all will I give gift cards [like I've known this person since I was a small child, but when I grew old enough to actually start buying gifts in return, I had no idea what she liked, but she had always given me gifts every year, so I felt like I should give her something for once].


----------



## jonesy

Didn't think I'd ever say this, but: I think I ate too much bacon. I feel like there's bacon pouring out of my ears.


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Didn't think I'd ever say this, but: I think I ate too much bacon. I feel like there's bacon pouring out of my ears.




I felt that way with salami and pepperoni a while ago. A pizza with extra of both  There was quite a bit of meat on that pizza


----------



## jonesy

Here's something fun I stumbled into:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ragRvqhtkjY]YouTube - Anime Boston 2008 - #07 The Weakest Link Legend of Zelda[/ame]


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I felt that way with salami and pepperoni a while ago. A pizza with extra of both  There was quite a bit of meat on that pizza




Not sure why but I feel like belching..... really loud.... after reading and thinking about this.


Bacon.... pepperoni..... salami....... spices..... herbs...... mmmmmmmm BURRRRRP!


ahhhhh better..... much much better......


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I felt that way with salami and pepperoni a while ago. A pizza with extra of both  There was quite a bit of meat on that pizza




Add Green Olives and for me, that would be a scrumptious pizza.


----------



## megamania

Normally pizza would sound good but not today.   I'm a bit sick which sucks.  I was hoping to see Megamind but now I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sucks.  Megamind was a good movie too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got some bad news yesterday.

I design jewelry as a hobby, and a few weeks ago, I had 2 of my designs in for some minor repairs & tweaks with the jeweler who did the original metalwork...

And his place got robbed.

He's been trying to do an inventory of what was taken...yep- my rings are gone.  On top of that, that particular safe may not have been covered by his insurance.

Now, this guy is a buddy, so this isn't going to affect OUR relationship, but I'm still cheesed: one was one of the best designs we'd partnered on; the other involved a LOT of work on his part (it was made with mokume gane), an opal and an orange diamond my mother had given me...and I had only worn it 4 times.

And materials costs have jumped ENORMOUSLY since both projects were initiated.

Between the two of us, we can come damn close to remaking the originals, but the lost work, the lost sentimental value, all in the hands of some scumbags...GRAAAAH!


----------



## jonesy

Sorry to hear it. That really blows.

If the place was insured, why wouldn't the safe fall under it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Sorry to hear it. That really blows.
> 
> If the place was insured, why wouldn't the safe fall under it?




Insurance in the jewelry business is notoriously nasty in it's terms, largely because the risk of loss is so high, and the InsCo's exposure per claim can be so high as well.

Another jeweler I know was robbed after a trade show: $1M of merch in secured trunks was taken out of his vehicle while he went back for his last trunk.  Because he hadn't tried to defend the goods with a gun (tough to do, what with him not being near it), he only got reimbursed pennies on the dollar.

In this case, I suspect it wasn't covered because it was a small safe that was used to secure stuff that was actively being worked on, as opposed to his 1+ ton storage safe.  IOW, it wasn't secure enough to be covered by his policy.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

That seriously sucks. Insurance companys can be complete gits sometimes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well like I said, the jewelry biz is extremely high risk- probably only the big chains can afford all the coverage they really need, so the little guys' coverage is always going to have some kind of hole in it.

The icing on the cake is that unless these guys were pros- there are indications going both ways- they won't get the full value of what they stole.  The designs are unusual enough that they probably will be scrapped.  The white gold & Afghani tourmaline will be easily moved, as might the orange diamond.  The boulder opal?  Pennies on the dollar.  And since the value of mokume gane lies in the workmanship, the same will go for the amount of gold they'll get from that laminate.

My.  Art.  Destroyed.

_*grrrrrrrrrrrr*_


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> My.  Art.  Destroyed.
> 
> _*grrrrrrrrrrrr*_



Aren't the best artists usually the ones who suffer the most? Here's your moment to rise like a phoenix from the, umm, ashes of, eh, something or other. Kind of lost my point there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Aren't the best artists usually the ones who suffer the most? Here's your moment to rise like a phoenix from the, umm, ashes of, eh, something or other. Kind of lost my point there.




Good point!

I'll paint a mini of a monk, douse it in gasoline, and light it on fire in protest.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know you want want to burn the place down.


----------



## megamania

Got to see Megamind on Saturday.

Decent movie.

My first 3-D movie


----------



## jonesy

I've only seen one 3d movie that would have been worse without it and that was Coraline. Which was great.


----------



## Blackrat

"Owls of Gahoole" or however that was spelled was pretty amazing in 3d. I have to say the effects were better than Avatar.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tell me, did the Owls of Gahool battle the Rats of Nimh?


----------



## megamania

so long as the winner destroys the smurfs


----------



## megamania

Down to one last book for my Master Template List.


Advanced Beastry is going to take a bit however.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Tell me, did the Owls of Gahool battle the Rats of Nimh?



Hmm... There was a little battle between one owl and one rat at the beginning... Didn't last very long 



megamania said:


> so long as the winner destroys the smurfs



Well, that the movie did.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

About a month ago, I had a lucid dream in which I was driving my young cousin around at night in an area I know well and we passed through a MASSIVE police checkpoint, through which we passed without being stopped while he and I speculated about what was going on, until we stopped for dinner about a block down the road...then I woke up.

Nothing too unusual, at least for me.

This morning, I had another lucid dream in which I was under arrest for events that transpired that evening with my cousin something about me busting through a blockade, evading police.  I'm telling them about how my cousin is a witness, getting all worked up like any innocent man being aggressively questioned in a police drama.  My cousin is paying more attention to his Nintendo handheld than to the cops...

I'm going on and on about how it couldn't be me and drew a diagram of my route...then I realize I'm talking about events in a lucid dream

...and my befuddled brain finally wakes me up..._just enough _for me to try to make an attempt at constructing a rational argument that would convince the detectives I was innocent because they were talking about events in a lucid dream weeks prior.

The detective's "WTF?" reaction finally woke me up.  But not without raising my BP, making my heart race, etc.

Sometimes, I really hate my brain.


----------



## megamania

Sounds like a scene from a comedy


----------



## Relique du Madde

Imagine..  Planes Trains and Automobiles set in the 2010.  

Yeah, I know it would be like Due Date and ten other movies that were based on the same premise, but man that would be awesome.


----------



## Blackrat

I need to roll a die...

...And that roll gives really really really unexpected result... And somehow extremely appropriate and coincidential...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> Sounds like a scene from a comedy




Or Cheap Trick's "Dream Police" made real.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Happy Turkey day my Americanski chums!


----------



## Blackrat

Ok so what is it with this Turkey holiday? It's about how you guys hired some turk mercs to hunt the indians or somesuch right?

And then the black friday is the memorial over losing that fight?


----------



## nerfherder

Dannyalcatraz said:


> About a month ago, I had a lucid dream in which I was driving my young cousin around at night in an area I know well and we passed through a MASSIVE police checkpoint, through which we passed without being stopped while he and I speculated about what was going on, until we stopped for dinner about a block down the road...then I woke up.



About 15 years ago, I was driving along the highway in the early morning, half asleep, with hardly another car on the road, when I came across a police/army checkpoint.  This was pretty startling because they a)were carrying submachine guns, b) they were dressed in black and wearing balaclavas and c) this is England - the police don't routinely carry guns, and you just don't get army checkpoints.

I slowed down, but was waved straight through.  I noticed that a van had been stopped.  This was the A1 - the main road from London to Edinburgh - and there were scary guys in paramilitary outfits with guns stopping people.  I watched the local news, and looked in the papers, but nothing was reported.  I can only guess it was some anti-terrorism work as this was the period when the IRA exploded some bombs in that part of the country.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

nerfherder said:


> About 15 years ago, I was driving along the highway in the early morning, half asleep, with hardly another car on the road, when I came across a police/army checkpoint.  This was pretty startling because they a)were carrying submachine guns, b) they were dressed in black and wearing balaclavas and c) this is England - the police don't routinely carry guns, and you just don't get army checkpoints.
> 
> I slowed down, but was waved straight through.  I noticed that a van had been stopped.  This was the A1 - the main road from London to Edinburgh - and there were scary guys in paramilitary outfits with guns stopping people.  I watched the local news, and looked in the papers, but nothing was reported.  I can only guess it was some anti-terrorism work as this was the period when the IRA exploded some bombs in that part of the country.




I remember those times. I once about 13 years back was driven back to uni using only the back roads due to bomb threats closing the motorways. London to Lancaster is not a quick drive without motorway.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat-

Silly rat thanksgiving was a coopted festival.  See the pilgrims were holland before they came to america and they witnessed the dutch celibrating the legalization of marijuana in amsterdam.   Hense its motivations dealing with a" big harvest," eating to an excess  then passing out in a stupor.

Blackfriday commemorates the day Ted Danson dressed in blackface when he showed up some media even and wasn't lynched as a racist because "its alright I'm dating a black chick."


----------



## Wereserpent

"How amusing. ... You say that what I'm saying now is a lie... yet what I said in the past is not?"


----------



## jonesy

Galeros said:


> "How amusing. ... You say that what I'm saying now is a lie... yet what I said in the past is not?"



"Didn't I tell you not to trust anyone, Dr. Jones?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Blackfriday commemorates the day Ted Danson dressed in blackface when he showed up some media even and wasn't lynched as a racist because "its alright I'm dating a black chick."




To be fair, the chick in question was Whoopie Goldberg...who had apparently come up with the idea...


----------



## Relique du Madde

My tin hat saids it was Ted Danson's idea and she took the blame because she foresaw* that if she didn't then Ted Danson would have ended up like Mel Gibson is today.  


* She's psychic, you know, just ask Demi Moore.  Whoopoe forsaw that if Demi stick it out with Bruce Willis until 2000 then she she will marry a 27 year old before she turned 50, and if she didn't she would rapidly age and die in obscurity.


----------



## megamania

HAPPY POST TURKEY DAY (aka Black Friday)


----------



## megamania

Welp Black Friday has come and gone.    I went to see Harry Potter.  Lordy.... I like the earlier ones much better.

While I was away with that Fed EX came by.  I MISSED GETTIN' MY NEW COMPUTER!!!!!! 


I wants it so badly my precious

and......


hee hee.... I hear a truck outside.   Wouldn't be weird if....


IT IS IT IS!   My Precious!!!!!!1


----------



## megamania

Okay..... its in my room.


I don't have my High speed internet yet.


I am finishing up my Template list using a program that will not be supported by the new system.


So.....


Do I move the room around and set up the new computer or finish the lose ends first???


Me so happy


----------



## megamania

old computer is moved and the old internet is up.   It appears the phone line I used to connect the computer to the household line was part of my slow speed issues.   I put on a new longer phone line and my speed went from 38.6 to 53.6.   That is the fastest I think it has ever been. 


Now to set up the new computer and see what I can do to speed up the new internet service.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Get a horse!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> old computer is moved and the old internet is up.   It appears the phone line I used to connect the computer to the household line was part of my slow speed issues.   I put on a new longer phone line and my speed went from 38.6 to 53.6.   That is the fastest I think it has ever been.
> 
> 
> Now to set up the new computer and see what I can do to speed up the new internet service.




You mean you where not using full 54k all this time?!?!


----------



## megamania

Been running betwen a 19.6 and a 23.0 for months to year now.   and before that I was a 26.0


----------



## megamania

Having issues with the new computer.


I need different disks to do a back up disk

It really wants me to be on the internet

I don't see my ID card anywhere and thus having issues with set up of Office and the such also.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leslie Nelson is dead...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In happier news, I know exactly what my parents are giving me for Christmas: a 32" Samsung LCD TV to replace the one I have that is dying the slow death.  It should arrive sometime this week!

While still functional, my old set has a vaguely "J" shaped area that is visibly darker than the rest of the screen.  I'm sort of used to it- it makes rugged, chiseled features seem that much more macho- but some of my guests have remarked how this is somewhat disconcerting when hot actresses are affected by it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Leslie Nelson is dead...




Yeah, saw that somewhere.  Didn't know if it was true or not.  Apparently, it seems to be the case, sadly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Let's just hope that Waterman the movie ends up redeeming Leslie Nelson since all his other recent spoofs or comedies were not as great as AirPlane! or Naked Gun 1, 2 1/2 (and even 2 1/2 barily even cut it.

Then again, apparently the last two indie films he worked on did win several awards in the film fest circuit.


----------



## ssampier

megamania, you poor, poor guy; still on dialup! I wish I could give you part of 12 Mb Internet I don't use all of. I'm sure a megabit or 2 would help. 

We should take megamania photo and start a campaign, "Megabits for megamania."



Dannyalcatraz said:


> In happier news, I know exactly what my parents are giving me for Christmas: a 32" Samsung LCD TV to replace the one I have that is dying the slow death.  It should arrive sometime this week!
> 
> While still functional, my old set has a vaguely "J" shaped area that is visibly darker than the rest of the screen.  I'm sort of used to it- it makes rugged, chiseled features seem that much more macho- but some of my guests have remarked how this is somewhat disconcerting when hot actresses are affected by it.




And I thought I was the only one who had a small sized TV; currently 20" (it's an LCD, though). I told a co-worker I wanted a 32" upgrade and they gave me the look like, "Why so small?"

Damn special people and their 52" TVs. It makes me wish I was old enough to say, "Damn kids! Get off my lawn!"


----------



## Dog Moon

Ahhh, 52" TVs.  I don't think I could watch TV on anything smaller anymore.  

To be fair though, it's my roommate's TV... I probably wouldn't have a TV if I was living by myself.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Ahhh, 52" TVs.  I don't think I could watch TV on anything smaller anymore.
> 
> To be fair though, it's my roommate's TV... I probably wouldn't have a TV if I was living by myself.




hee........ 20 in non-HD........   modem, small non HD TV. no satellite or cable....    I really do live a pathetic life at times.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just look at it this way, if there was some kind of disastrous war and all modern technology was wiped out, you, north korea, cuba and parts of africa and south america will survive without having a mental breakdown.


----------



## Dog Moon

Not if, but when.


----------



## jonesy

World War IV might be fought with sticks and stones, but World War V will be fought with chirades, and World War VI through interpretive dance (once everyones kneecaps have healed from the sticks and stones). World War VII will be a teleplay only broadcast in Brazil, and World War VIII receives such bad reviews that it only gets a DVD release.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In other news...  Tomorrow NASA will make an important announcement regarding EXTRATERRESTRIAL LIFE!!!

/Panic


----------



## ssampier

What, no technology after the war?

"No beer and no TV make ssampier something something"



megamania said:


> hee........ 20 in non-HD........   modem, small non HD TV. no satellite or cable....    I really do live a pathetic life at times.....




Dude, don't make me go all telethon on you.

"Wouldn't you like to help a guy like megamania?

For just pennies a day, megamania could have clean picture-in-picture and (fast) running Internet.

Help the Gamer in Need. Pledge Today."


----------



## jonesy

ssampier said:


> What, no technology after the war?



It's the Einstein quote.

"I don't know what weapons will be used in World War III, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."


----------



## Dog Moon

Go crazy?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No parrots were harmed in the filming of this news article...

Who Knew? - Yahoo! News


----------



## ssampier

Dog Moon said:


> Go crazy?




Don't mind if I do....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Just look at it this way, if there was some kind of disastrous war and all modern technology was wiped out, you, north korea, cuba and parts of africa and south america will survive without having a mental breakdown.




No comics?!?

No microwaves?




gimme my dice and DnD..... what? no WoW...suckers!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Not if, but when.




Unfortunately very true


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> In other news...  Tomorrow NASA will make an important announcement regarding EXTRATERRESTRIAL LIFE!!!
> 
> /Panic




"There is no such thing as "little green men" "


meanwhile a ship is seen landing behind him.... but he's right.... they are grey.  go figure.


----------



## Joker

megamania said:


> "There is no such thing as "little green men" "
> 
> 
> meanwhile a ship is seen landing behind him.... but he's right.... they are grey.  go figure.




"Ack ack, ack ack ack, ack ack ack ack - Don't run, we are your friends."


----------



## Relique du Madde

The big discovery was that there are arsenic based life forms in Mono-lake..

anyways...


SCIENCE!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSiVWkk5zaQ]YouTube - God save the Queen - in steam! A Steampunk record player.[/ame]


The only reason this steam-punk record player fails is that it relies on an arduino to power it..  However, if it was fully mechanical...

[sblock=Heres the low bandwidth / Apple Friendly version  ]







*STATIC FEEDBACK* *HISSS*   *THUMP* *THUMP* *THUMP* *WHISTLE*
*GARBLED SEX PISTOLS* *STATIC FEEDBACK* *THUMP* *THUMP* *THUMP*

[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

The battle continues for getting the new computer up and going.



Bought a new printer to go with it.   Won't recognize Windows 7 .   I'm told it can be updated thru the internet..... which I don't have for that computer errrrr.......


Staples was willing to do this for me but then I went to set up my scanner.....   eeeerrrrr.........



Also...... I'm not sure I like the word program in Windows 7.    It doesn't allow me to mess with things the way the Word program does from 2002.   Makes doing my DnD on it much harder.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah... word 7 is a pain.  A lot of the old functionality is hidden by their attempt at making the interface mac-like.

What exactly are u trying to do?


----------



## jonesy

Charity from the poor.
You gave away your heart.
Good you had a spare.
It pumps inside your chest.
Like a sad puppy pants.
I cut away your lies.
Set them out to dry.
They waver in the wind.
Beckon people listen.
No-one does.
Alone the house crawls.
Moves across the wind beat plain.
Drags along the clothesline of lies.
They grow.
They multiply.
And still I cut.
But sings the heart you gave away.
Sings a song of freedom.
Carried by the wind.
And you listen.
It kills the pain.
Runs away.
The house follows.
Built of dreams you never had it shimmers.
Mirage in a phantasm.
Sleep.
We who have nothing give away for free.
Charity from the poor.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... word 7 is a pain.  A lot of the old functionality is hidden by their attempt at making the interface mac-like.
> 
> What exactly are u trying to do?




Get the new computer up and running without the high speed internet.  Printer is a go but still no i-pod or scanner.   Each can wait until January when I should have my hi-speed internet.


Otherwise.... trying to keep my sanity.


----------



## megamania

Nice poem.  A lot is being said within it.



I tried to give you XP for it but couldn't.


Write a lot?   In high school I did some but it was.... a bit negative and dark.  I didn't keep any of it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Get the new computer up and running without the high speed internet.  Printer is a go but still no i-pod or scanner.   Each can wait until January when I should have my hi-speed internet.
> 
> 
> Otherwise.... trying to keep my sanity.




  I meant on Windowsword 7


----------



## nerfherder

Relique du Madde said:


> SCIENCE!!
> 
> YouTube - God save the Queen - in steam! A Steampunk record player.




I like this version 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-SdmAAv6ls]YouTube - Formula 1 Renault "playing" the Anthem of Great Britain[/ame]


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> Write a lot?   In high school I did some but it was.... a bit negative and dark.  I didn't keep any of it.



I do. And there's nothing wrong with writing negative and dark. It's an excellent method of venting. And if you're Neil Gaiman, very profitable too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I do. And there's nothing wrong with writing negative and dark. It's an excellent method of venting. And if you're Neil Gaiman, very profitable too.




Ditto Trent Reznor.


----------



## Relique du Madde

nerfherder said:


> I like this version



I think that's the high octane punk version.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ditto Trent Reznor.




And Justin Beber* 





*Cause you know that kid must have deep dark secrets he's hiding cause no one can go from 'I sing show tunes on youtube' to manufactured megastar in a months time without burring something or some one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I swear, if I weren't a 43 year old man, I'd swear I was pregnant: it's 1:50 AM, and I want some golden fried shrimp, a bowl of Hot & Sour Soup and a good Caesar Salad.

WTF?


----------



## jonesy

Maybe your stomach is having a mid life crisis.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Your tape worms are hungry.


----------



## megamania

Allo



Just poppin' in to check out where folks are and the such.


----------



## Dog Moon

I am currently in a world beneath a couple feet of snow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's a chilly 80 degrees over here...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's a chilly 80 degrees over here...




Yeah, using your silly system, it's just over 5 degrees here...


----------



## jonesy

Considering the time of the year it's actually quite warm. Seems like winter starts later and later each year.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My brother is missing... he's now in the national missing person's database...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OMG, seriously?

I hope for the best.  You & your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  He had a hissy fit when he was going to be picked up at his friend's house and took off on his bike..  That was more then 4 hours ago.  We filed a police report and went searching for him.  Nothing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's sad or messed up is that my little brother has it good.

While we were waiting at the police station some teens shown up.  One of them (a 16 year old guy) was repeatedly kickedo ut of his house by his mom and they wanted to report her.  Appearantly, this last time the kid was kicked out for not doing the dishes (or at least that was their story).  

From the sound of their conversation (as we were leaving) the police are able to do nothing and they need to bring the 16 year old home.  The kid of course, didn't want to go home if the cops couldn't force the mom to change or make sure that she couldn't kick him out again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

On a lighter note, my Niece saw two shooting stars (in a five minute span) while we were out...


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> What's sad or messed up is that my little brother has it good.



I don't think that's relevant.

I had it good when I was a kid. But it didn't really matter how things were superficially when inside I felt like hurting myself. Or worse, someone else. I could tell stories, but I don't think those would really help in this situation.

I hope everything turns out well for your family.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I could tell stories too, hell, I bet we all can.

The only pressure he gets from the family is to do his homework (both school and tutoring), to treat people with respect (which he doesn't), and to "stay out of trouble."  Sadly, several of the kids he has hung out with are destined for jail time (this isn't hyperbole since one of them has already committed a crime that we know about).


----------



## Relique du Madde

My brother's back home.  

Short story: He ended up doing one of those punkish "I want to be caught by the law" type of bone head moves... and he was.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, sounds like you got a relatively positive result!  Hope he doesn't put y'all through something like that ever again!


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He wears his sunglasses at night...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yup, cuz that's the hipster thing to do.


----------



## jonesy

Is that.. Cyclops Magneto? What the bazinga?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or Magnetoclops, but yeah...WTF?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.. It's Cyclops after killing Magneto and taking his stuff.


Apparently the next Marvel Event deals with character facing their fears.

Spider man seems to fear the fact that News Papers are going the way of the dodo and that the economy crashing.  Or maybe he fears that his having the devil use his magic retcon button inadvertently caused the Economic Collapse.

Cyclops fears that people will realize that he has been acting like Magneto ever since he moved the X-Men to California in the aftermath of X-Mansion being blown up and Professor X being "killed" by Bishop.... (before being resurrected several weeks later).

Steve Rogers (dressed in his old Capt America outfit) fears that his shield might break.  This probably is a veiled reference to his DNA being shattered by his super serum thus making him sterile.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Glad I gave up comics in 1996, sheesh!


----------



## Relique du Madde

The fear teasers continue...

Today's hints that the Incredible Hulk is afraid he will kill the Avengers if he looses control.  This of course leads to a big question:  Why hasn't he killed the Avengers when going on a berzerk rage?  I'm pretty certain that if he grabbed Wolverine it wouldn't be too difficult to rip off hi's head then use his body as an Adamantium bat.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> The fear teasers continue...
> 
> Today's hints that the Incredible Hulk is afraid he will kill the Avengers if he looses control.  This of course leads to a big question:  Why hasn't he killed the Avengers when going on a berzerk rage?  I'm pretty certain that if he grabbed Wolverine it wouldn't be too difficult to rip off hi's head then use his body as an Adamantium bat.




oooohhhh.... spikey no less......


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  He had a hissy fit when he was going to be picked up at his friend's house and took off on his bike..  That was more then 4 hours ago.  We filed a police report and went searching for him.  Nothing.




crap.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> My brother's back home.
> 
> Short story: He ended up doing one of those punkish "I want to be caught by the law" type of bone head moves... and he was.




good.... sorta.

Glad he made it home anyway.



Sometimes I wish we all got a bit "It's a Wonderful life" treatment.


oh wait.....    in my case maybe not......


----------



## megamania

Got my daughter's Dance Contest Cheerleader schedule.



E-V-E-R-Y Saturday......    all but one is long distance (two being over 3 hours 1-way)



No gaming with the kids this winter which brings me back to no group.   Arrrgh.



I'm going to end up playing WoW yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Got my daughter's Dance Contest Cheerleader schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> E-V-E-R-Y Saturday......    all but one is long distance (two being over 3 hours 1-way)





This weekend, my little brother's traveling hockey team is doing a tourney and he is also in the finals for his local hockey team.

As for wow.. I know aeson has been playing it due to cataclysm. I'm not. After doing the Bloodsail grind and re-cooping my goblin honor during 1.x I have no desire to play.


----------



## jonesy

"If you stay very quiet I will not see you," said the man in the shadows, "make no move, no sound, and I will go away."
She heard him shuffle closer, bump into something, curse under his breath.
"I will not harm you," he said, "if I can not find you."
She moved deeper in, but the walls were too close. She was trapped.
"I'm coming. Are you there?" he said. There was the sound of a sword drawn from its scabbard.
She held her daughter tighter. This was it. There was no other way. No other way.
"I see you." he said, and charged.
"And I you." she said, and ate him whole. She left his bones for her daughter, who was teething.


----------



## megamania

Teething of babies (of any race) is hard.......


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.. It's Cyclops after killing Magneto and taking his stuff.
> 
> 
> Apparently the next Marvel Event deals with character facing their fears.




Thor develops hammer envy

Punisher reads FrankenCastle and commits suicide

Deadpool discovers he may be the sanest person alive

The Thing loses his rocky shell after.... oh wait.... already being done.



Speaking of which- reading the current Fantastic Four?   Curious developments.


----------



## megamania

oh... and what is a Carbuncle ?


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> oh... and what is a Carbuncle ?



http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Carbuncle_(3.5e_Creature)
Carbuncle - Pathfinder_OGC

Basically a small armored creature with a ruby on its forehead, and a measure of telepathy or empathy, depending on the version.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Speaking of which- reading the current Fantastic Four?   Curious developments.



  I don't read Fantastic four.  Did the character did one of them die or quit yet ? (Wasn't the current storyline called fantastic 3 or something?)

I myself am sort of disapointed in Generation Hope..  its like how can you f up an awesome bad ass legacy character like Hope and then give her an equally bad set of followers?  But then I remember how they assassinated her character in second Coming and realized its all Fractions fault.

I'm liking Uncanny X Force even though it has a stupid name.  Strangely, that book has one of the better versions of Deadpool in it... and fantomex isn't annoying.


----------



## megamania

Fantastic Four / Three

Hyped as one member will die.

Issue one-
Their daughter is working out a deal with Dr. Doom.   She discovered a project Reed is working on that disturbs her enough to go to him.  In exchange, she will help him as he has recently suffered brain damage somehow.    Ben was exposed to de-evolving mists and grew a large "leader-like" noggin.  Ends with the Silver Surfer finding either a dead Galactus.

Issue Two-
Ben's enlarged head disappears.  He also later takes a formula that is believed to cure him for one week at a time.  He takes it and has a touching moment as Jonny takes him out to do all the things he couldn't before....including some naughty time with Alicia.  Sue acts an ambassador for Namor whom wants to reinstate himelf as the ruler of Atlantis.   Ends with the Silver Surfer appearing and accusing Reed of doing something to Galactus.

Issue three-
Ben (still human) and Jonny race to the Baxter building when Galactus (very much alive) arrives and HE wants answers.  Turns out Reed was involved in a group that saved one million humans from a dying alternate earth.  To save them they created a planet on the opposite side of the sun and teleported them through time and dimension.  The power source- Galactus.  And he didn't survive.  Galactus takes Reed to check out this world leaves unhappy Ben and Jonny with watching the kids.  Sue is witness to Namor going nuts when others have taken his throne and will not give it back.   He kills them all leaving Sue in a bad spot.    Annilhus, back for more action after his space adventure, wants to return to the Negative zone and plans to take the Baxter building by force.

Issue Four-
I'm waiting on but should be in direct sales stores in a week or two.



Except the ignoring of how Reed has saved galactus several times before from death its a neat read but there is a lot happening.



So little in the comicbooks worth reading these days that is not direct sales only.


----------



## Relique du Madde

God I love how Marvels editorial sucks.  What you said ignores the fact that Namor established New Atlantis in the San Francisco Bay underneath Utopia under Magneto's advisement because "No human would dare risk causing the genocide of the mutant race inorder to attack Atlantis. Nor would they be foolish enough to envoke the wrath of Homosuperior to attack their atlantian allies."

However I do see Namor slaughtering his rivals but not out of insane rage but instead because he always does that to atlantians who defy his wishes.


----------



## megamania

I keep forgetting Namor is a "member" of the X-Men now.   I know he is the "first" mutant but I can not think of him as an X-men.   Defender yes, Avenger.... if I think about it.... X-Men nope.




The race he killed were not Atlanteans but something like toothless Sahguins.



But yeah..... contineity is shot.   General Ross = Red Hulk without a mustach.


----------



## Piratecat

Megamania, did you see that gameday in Barre on 1/8? I threw you a mention in the thread. Thinking of driving up if the weather isn't awful.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Namor is like Wolvernine... He's on every team.

But then again.. the requirements for being an X-Man is shallow these days, since all you need to do is be a mutant and pinky sware that you won't intentionally kill your teammates.


----------



## megamania

Piratecat said:


> Megamania, did you see that gameday in Barre on 1/8? I threw you a mention in the thread. Thinking of driving up if the weather isn't awful.




I messaged the person that was setting it up.    The bugger of things for me is a) 70+ hours work a week   b) daughter's dance competions are all on Saturdays.


I'm still hoping something will work out in the end.


Hope you can make it up to ol' Vermont.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Namor is like Wolvernine... He's on every team.
> 
> But then again.. the requirements for being an X-Man is shallow these days, since all you need to do is be a mutant and pinky sware that you won't intentionally kill your teammates.




198 mutants remain (minus a few in the past year) and these NOW include the likes of Namor, Cloak and even Dagger.

Namor sure.   But Cloak & Dagger?!?   Bill Mantlo is rolling in his grave.

They were the sole survivors of a drug test done on junkie teenagers. 100+ died, they were the sole survivors.   Now they are mutants instead?!?  WTF


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> 198 mutants remain (minus a few in the past year) and these NOW include the likes of Namor, Cloak and even Dagger.
> 
> Namor sure.   But Cloak & Dagger?!?   Bill Mantlo is rolling in his grave.
> 
> They were the sole survivors of a drug test done on junkie teenagers. 100+ died, they were the sole survivors.   Now they are mutants instead?!?  WTF




Actually, they still are mutates.  Emma Frost told Dr Nemesis Cloak and Dagger get the ^%#$ off Utopia because that the X-Men's only "Non-Mutant" slots were already filled by Deadpool, Danni Moonstar, Phantomex, Dr. Kavita Rao, and their coffee boy, Prodigy.  Oh and now Jubilee because #$%@ editorial thought making her a vampire so she could have powers (again) would be awesome.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I seriously wish someone kept track of all the current mutants.  Wikipedia sucks at it.  Right now, I'm certain that the number is over 198.  However.. I do know that 13 of the "newest mutants" are doomed for death (since they are the Inferno Babies who are currently fighting the New Mutants in limbo).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A Christmas funny:




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbejNNCTr7k]YouTube - The Twelve Days of Christmas - Frank Kelly - With Lyrics[/ame]

And another:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=QsZGhJih5qI


----------



## Relique du Madde

Three chocolate chip cookies and 4 tamales later... I'm stuffed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is it me or is ENWorld's clock wrong?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Your just wrong, the clock may also be off a bit.

Happy Christmas Hivers


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It's doing the 10 minute thing for me as well.


----------



## megamania

Happy holi-daze!


----------



## megamania

Bold or Stupid said:


> Your just wrong, the clock may also be off a bit.
> 
> Happy Christmas Hivers




hum.... either behind by 11 minutes or my slow internet just got slower


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Actually, they still are mutates.  Emma Frost told Dr Nemesis Cloak and Dagger get the ^%#$ off Utopia because that the X-Men's only "Non-Mutant" slots were already filled by Deadpool, Danni Moonstar, Phantomex, Dr. Kavita Rao, and their coffee boy, Prodigy.  Oh and now Jubilee because #$%@ editorial thought making her a vampire so she could have powers (again) would be awesome.




?!?!?!~  wha....?


I have been away from the mutant universe too long.   and since when was Danni Moonstar NOT a mutant?    and if I understand Deadpool correctly, he had a low level regen power that Weapon-X hyped up considerably.


ah.... at least Spider-man is not a mutant.....   right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ?!?!?!~  wha....?
> 
> 
> I have been away from the mutant universe too long.   and since when was Danni Moonstar NOT a mutant?



Since Wanda said this back in 2005...








> and if I understand Deadpool correctly, he had a low level regen power that Weapon-X hyped up considerably.




I think Marvel Intentionally made Deadpool's background confusing.   I swore I once read that he was given healing factor which gave him cancer then they increased it to counteract the cancer it gave him.



> ah.... at least Spider-man is not a mutant.....   right?



Atleast until editorial decides to throw that into the "Stuff that was retconned as part of BND but hasn't been revealed yet" pile.


----------



## megamania

I'm half expecting a throw-down between Hope (aka Pheonix) and Wanda (aka the most powerful mutant) with mutants being returned to a constant event.




Still reading X-Men: Second Coming.  Waiting to see what Hope is (if she is Pheonix or not) and how it all plays out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hope's not Pheonix.  Her power's weird.  It basically using the powers of those around her and being to augment them (it seems like it is uncontrolled or only available in times of need).  The fact that she's able to pheonix is the huge question mark. I'm wondering if her Pheonixing is a red herring and is only going to be used for Deus Ex Machina purposes (oh crap, she has no powers she could use... lets just pheonix her and call it a day). Or it happened due to a change in plans (lets make the messiah baby a Jean Clone... Then why was Mr. Sinister looking for her?  Oh fract!). Or maybe Pheonix is actually lurking in the background manipulating things. That way if Hope doesn't pan (and Gen Hope is cancled) they can go Bishop's time line and bring Jean out to save the day.

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or maybe someone's mixing their absinthe with LSD again...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe I should change my tapatalk autofooter to:

This message was not sent via an app running on an Apple Product.


----------



## megamania

Tessa/Cortez + Rogue + blind cult following =   the next major Marvel Money maker.



Curious. 

And she as a mere baby did something with Rogue too if I recall.   Can't forget that either.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Tessa/Cortez + Rogue + blind cult following =   the next major Marvel Money maker.



Sorry.. but I don't recognize the cannon power upgrades of a Mary Sue prior to her being stuffed into a wall.  My version of Sage is only limited to having a "cybernetic brain"  no gene splicing, no sight based dNA reading, no telepathy, or any mentalist powers.  



> And she as a mere baby did something with Rogue too if I recall.   Can't forget that either.



I still don't like the explanation that they gave for that.  That is that she purged Rogue of Strain 88 (and the Heca-tomb) and reset rogue's power to where they should be.  

They should have asked Professor X to create a "mental brig and control room" like they did to Legion after the New Mutants dealt with him during the current run.  That way she could keep her old powerset and not be so useless.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I was looking for the Hive forum, but it seems I am in the Comicbook section.  

I hope you all had a nice Christmas/Holiday/Winter Solstice. 
I haven't been around much, and that probably won't change much, either. But still, some post-Christmas greetings seemed in order.


----------



## megamania

On topic = DnD


Off topic = anything otherthan DnD



We good


----------



## megamania

For non Dnd AND non comicbook-



I get my high speed internet on the 14th of January.   No more smoke signal communication technology.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Welcome...to the WOOOORRRLD...of..._*TOMORROW*_!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> For non Dnd AND non comicbook-
> 
> 
> 
> I get my high speed internet on the 14th of January.   No more smoke signal communication technology.




Remember... when you start seeing moving pictures that look like video, don't be alarmed... they are videos, not miniaturized people living in your desktop.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Welcome...to the WOOOORRRLD...of..._*TOMORROW*_!








Why does the world of tomorrow look like it's the 60s/70s? Any why do everyone look old?  OMG!  It's reverse Logan's Run!


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


>



It's the Attack of the Giant Table and its Ageing Beam.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They eat their young...


----------



## jonesy

By the way, if that's supposed to be America on that flag, there's something really wrong with it.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember... when you start seeing moving pictures that look like video, don't be alarmed... they are videos, not miniaturized people living in your desktop.




Does this mean when I destroyed a radio... there wasn't INVISIBLE people inside singing?!?


That's good.  It was creepy thinking I had miniature and cloned lil' Michael Jacksons, Lady Gagas and Madonnas running lose in my radio.   What were they doing when they were not singing?   What if the original body was dead?


Maybe I'll sleep better now knowing my hobby room isn't a strange example of Army of Darkness with mini singers instead.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> By the way, if that's supposed to be America on that flag, there's something really wrong with it.




Its the alien's homebase.    You know - the one's that created us from apes 100's of thousands of years ago and occationally come back to see how the experiment (us) is going within the ratcage (earth).




(i know i know..... where is my tin foil hat.   Its somewhere within my room)


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They eat their young...




with a lil seasoning salt they are quite tasty.   The ears are good for dipping in French Onion dip.


----------



## jonesy

I had a moment right now where I wondered why there were sounds of explosions outside. Just in a totally nonchalant fashion.

And then I remembered: 'oh, right, it's the new years celebration'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I had a moment right now where I wondered why there were sounds of explosions outside. Just in a totally nonchalant fashion.
> 
> And then I remembered: 'oh, right, it's the new years celebration'.




I take it it's after 6pm there   (I think that was the time Blackrat said it was alright to send off bottle rockets).


----------



## jonesy

They always start off early anyway.

But right now it's ~45 minutes to 2011.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> I had a moment right now where I wondered why there were sounds of explosions outside. Just in a totally nonchalant fashion.
> 
> And then I remembered: 'oh, right, it's the new years celebration'.




That or you live a rougher neighborhood than I first suspected


----------



## megamania

happy new year / decade!!!!!


----------



## megamania

99943 members to EN World

I hope to reach over 14,000 posts before we have 100,000 members.  The race begins.... NOW.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hope this one is better than the last.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> 99943 members to EN World
> 
> I hope to reach over 14,000 posts before we have 100,000 members.  The race begins.... NOW.




You lost, it would seem... 100001 vs 13748... Sorry


----------



## Relique du Madde

He can still make it before the site hits 200k


----------



## megamania

Holy Carp!   75+ new members in two days!?!



How many of those are dups I wonder.... looks at Arizonia.......


----------



## Relique du Madde

Several were spammers.


----------



## megamania

Then I can still do It!



ahh.... doubt it was 71+  


How goes it out there?


Life is getting rough for me again here but that's life.


Nearly done with X-Men: Second Coming.   Nightcrawler and Cable are done.  Whatever will Rob Liefeld ever do?    At least Dave Cockum didn't have to read Kurt's demise.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> How many of those are dups I wonder.... looks at Arizonia.......




Trolled for a responce and got none.   Proberly good rather than a bummer.   Wonder how many remember him anyway.  Hive has not only slowed down considerable but different people and atmosphere also.


----------



## megamania

question of the day-    Is it bad form to quote yourself?


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> question of the day-    Is it bad form to quote yourself?



Hmm.. I don't know. Let's ask this guy:



jonesy said:


> Not really, no.



Well, there you go.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Then I can still do It!
> 
> 
> 
> ahh.... doubt it was 71+




Well we're talking about the history of enworld..  From what I hear accounts are never deleted.. they are banned/locked.  Therefore, if you discount all those accounts there are probably about several hundred to a thousand accounts left until the true 100k.




> How goes it out there?
> 
> 
> Life is getting rough for me again here but that's life.[/qoute]
> 
> 
> Nearly done with X-Men: Second Coming.   Nightcrawler and Cable are done.  Whatever will Rob Liefeld ever do?    At least Dave Cockum didn't have to read Kurt's demise.



Think about this...

After Second Coming, Cable was given a better funeral then Kurt, no one else who died was given a funeral.  SIEGE occurred about two weeks Second Coming in Marvel Universe Time and Sentry had a better funeral then Kurt. The day before Second Coming, Magneto brought Kitty back from her space bullet. Two days before that that Diamond Lil's was given her funeral, which consisted of Box shoving her body off the island in a glass casket.  Three days before that (?) NECROSHA happened, and the characters who died beside Diamond Lil were not given funerals... Blink, and Doug Ramsey now live once more.  About two to three weeks before that Cyclops sends X-Force into the future to kill Cable and bring back Hope.  Obviously once you read Cable's funeral, I'd question Cyclops' reaction.. 


In all the Messiah CompleX insanity, at least one thing is certain.. the real Bishop died back in Legion Quest (thanks to Zeb Wells) and Baby Killer Bishop was created by "Real Legion"


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Well we're talking about the history of enworld..  From what I hear accounts are never deleted.. they are banned/locked.  Therefore, if you discount all those accounts there are probably about several hundred to a thousand accounts left until the true 100k.



Except that the boards had suffered two massive crashes where data was lost. We might have gone past the mark earlier.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Trolled for a responce and got none.   Proberly good rather than a bummer.   Wonder how many remember him anyway.  Hive has not only slowed down considerable but different people and atmosphere also.




: P I responded... but then the server went down as I was sending.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> Except that the boards had suffered two massive crashes where data was lost. We might have gone past the mark earlier.




Good point.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Trolled for a responce and got none.   Proberly good rather than a bummer.   Wonder how many remember him anyway.  Hive has not only slowed down considerable but different people and atmosphere also.



I would hope that people haven't TOTALLY forgotten me.

Oh.  You mean that OTHER guy from Arizona.  Yeah, we remember him, too.

The Hive did slow down/change forever after that time.  But the real problem is the question of for how long was the Hive itself just one man talking to himself (but not as openly as you  ).  I try not to dwell on it.  The Hive may be something different now, but at least it's still here, ticking over quietly.  The Hive abides.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> The Hive abides.




Sarsaparilla for the man at the end of the bar.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sarsaparilla for the man at the end of the bar.




No thanks... I rather have a coke or pepsi.


----------



## jonesy

hafrogman said:


> The Hive did slow down/change forever after that time.  But the real problem is the question of for how long was the Hive itself just one man talking to himself (but not as openly as you  ).  I try not to dwell on it.  The Hive may be something different now, but at least it's still here, ticking over quietly.  The Hive abides.



You know what's even weirder? Being gone from here that whole time and coming back to discover there was a whole episode of something something strange that took place. It's like the Hive I knew never even existed.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

jonesy said:


> You know what's even weirder? Being gone from here that whole time and coming back to discover there was a whole episode of something something strange that took place. It's like the Hive I knew never even existed.




I started joining the hive at that point, to the level of having some nasty accusations thrown at me, left at that point for awhile, and then came back earlier this year, it seems a lot of people got burned badly and vanished from here, but happily the Hive still prevails (just not so much these days).

Maybe we should go on recruiting drive?


----------



## jonesy

Bold or Stupid said:


> Maybe we should go on recruiting drive?



"Lonely thread seeks interesting people for fun and frolics. No alts or dupes"

Nah. That would totally backfire.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah...people might come into Hive threads and just start making fun of stuff...and stuff.  Y'know?


----------



## jonesy

I just found a bug in my computer. An actual yucky black bug. There was the smell of something roasting, so I opened the casing and it was stuck to the graphics card, feet melting onto it. Incidentally, my graphics card seems to be running a bit hot. I think the fan is broken.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah...people might come into Hive threads and just start making fun of stuff...and stuff.  Y'know?





I meant the 'no alts or dupes' part. That would just invite them.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> But the real problem is the question of for how long was the Hive itself just one man talking to himself (but not as openly as you  ).  .




Ugh says hi (sounds of tree thumping in the background) 




My general tranquility and peace has placed the crew in the back corner of my mind.   I'm sure mania, Mega, Sith Lord Mania, Al and Ugh will return at some point when my sanity is once more questioned.


----------



## megamania

New internet is set up but I'm waiting on them now.

Snow is beginning now.

Tommorrow I go to see a play with the wife.

Now however, I have to leave and go to the factory.


Later ye-all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> You know what's even weirder? Being gone from here that whole time and coming back to discover there was a whole episode of something something strange that took place. It's like the Hive I knew never even existed.



Its even weirder when you been here the whole time and realized the Hive you knew never existed.



Bold or Stupid said:


> I started joining the hive at that point, to the level of having some nasty accusations thrown at me, left at that point for awhile



I think everyone was accusing everyone else except those who they actually had IM conversations or met personally as being an alt.



> it seems a lot of people got burned badly and vanished from here



True.. however sadly, a lot of "them" were banned due to being an alt... 

   However, of those who were real and vanished, one vanished because of being at war, several are distancing themselves from the Hive (maybe to try to look "professional" or due to being extremely burned), some may have vanished due to being trolled on other boards, and several seems to have stop posting on ENWorld due to EnWorld being less 3.xe friendly or they stopped rping..


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I just found a bug in my computer. An actual yucky black bug. There was the smell of something roasting, so I opened the casing and it was stuck to the graphics card, feet melting onto it. Incidentally, my graphics card seems to be running a bit hot. I think the fan is broken.




That's the second weird "I found a bug in a strange place" story I read about this week..  You DON'T want to hear the other one..




megamania said:


> New internet is set up but I'm waiting on them now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

With the merging of the forems, I wonder if we should make ourselves a "HIVEMIND" or "OFF TOPIC" tag/label?  Ormaybe we should use the ENWORLD tag?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I find the tags somewhat redundant and useless anyway...so why not make a "HIVEMIND" tag?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Technically, I think the ENWorld tag is pointless... I mean, seriously, what's the point in taging a a message on enworld as enworld when the message is on enworld and is about enworld?  Wouldn't it just suffice to place that message into meta and call it a day??


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I've labelled us "fan creation" in lieu of a better option, I was tempted to go for Rules Question and humour doesn't do us justice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alas, it saids laugh..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just in case anyone hasn't seen this:

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to Power Level Gary Gygax.


----------



## megamania

They moved us!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Rouge sneak attack with any weapon




Saw this thread title and started busting up as I had an instant vision of stereotypical Hollywood makeup artisté- but an elf- coming up behind an Orc Sentry and applying rouge to his cheeks from behind with a pad at the tip of his rapier...

"On Guard!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

SPIDER MAN BOY
SPIDER MAN BOY
Rides the bus like everyone can.
He can spin a web, he can not fly,
Punch him once and he will cry
LOOK OUT!
Here come the SPIDER MAN BOY!


----------



## Blackrat

WTF is this?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only released image from the Spiderman Relaunch movie.  It's based of spiderman being in highschool (like how the comic originally started).


----------



## megamania

Last day of the slow internet.   Yay!


----------



## megamania

and thus the beginning of a new age...    okay so I can be a bit meladramatic


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You're in the fast(er) lane of the Information Superhighway now?


----------



## megamania

google images is like.... instantanous!


So much to do .  How the heck did I ever get by with the lousy and slow system I used to use?


Finally got to see the Thor and Green lantern trailers.  AWESOME!

Even stuff on the Capt america movie. (excuse my typos... a few Coors in my systrem)

  Time to get some sleep bnut... WOW!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep- someone got his Intermeth!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Quick someone feed Mega a tranquilizer before the information overload caused him to have a seizure! Wait wait!  


Mega since you are new to internet video, you HAVE TO SEE THIS VIDEO ITS THE AWESOME!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KANI2dpXLw]YouTube - Hilarious Muppets Bloopers![/ame]



Spoiler



Yes, I'm evil... but it was worth it. and it had to have been done.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, here's one important pointer... if someone asks you to join FACEBOOK then sends you an invite to "___ville" or "___town" say *NO!!!*


----------



## jonesy

Or, don't join Facebook. 

I wonder if anyone's made a remix of the Astley video with a different song. A kind of reverse Rick Roll.


----------



## megamania

experimenting..... bare with me....


----------



## jonesy

Romania has apparently changed its labour laws so that 'witch' is now a legally recognized profession. Which means that anyone practising it needs to start paying the 16% income tax. I'm just wondering, how are they going to enforce the law?


----------



## megamania

Counter spells?


----------



## Wereserpent

@ Relique du Madde last page: AAARRRRGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Maybe even hire a cleric of commerse or at least law.


----------



## megamania

Still watching Fringe.


I like the show but after 1 1/2 seasons so little seems changed / resolved.


----------



## megamania

Gotta start Lost soon.


----------



## megamania

In light of the decline of activity here and WoTC's slow suicide.... is EN Worldalso.... dying?


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:


> In light of the decline of activity here and WoTC's slow suicide.... is EN Worldalso.... dying?



I'm going to have to go with no. There's more activity on EN World than I can remember (just not on the Hive), and even if WotC did fall I don't see how that would make EN World fall. RPG's would still be around. D&D would still be around. I'm still playing in a Dragonlance campaign, and from a publishing point of view that's quite undead.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If WotC died, ENWorld will pick up the long neglected OGL banner... or it will be be forced into opening its doors to non d20 based games.


----------



## TarionzCousin

It's interesting to be dyslexic. 

For example, after my first glance, I was very interested in RdM's signature.







			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> A work in progress: Téa Leoni


----------



## megamania

Thinking it all..... I may pull out Torg and introduce my kids to it.


I really loved that game.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Maybe we could revitalise things by making the next hive Second edition, any ideas on new systems to add, a proficency system maybe?

Actually let us assume that D&D, WotC,Enworld and TTRPGs are all dying and that only we the true core of the roleplaying world can save it. Obviously once we have saved it it will be ours to toy with. In that light do any of you have a problem with me getting shadowrun?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait...  what's going to take out the TTRPGs?  A Super nova?  Earth Quake or ARK STORM*?


* An ARk Storm is a massive storm that is the USGS is claiming will come and Flood the entire state of California underneath at least 10 or so feet of water.


----------



## Dog Moon

Spiderman-bear-pig!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Gotta start Lost soon.




I hate to ruin it for you, but the island is actually a Zaratan.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> Romania has apparently changed its labour laws so that 'witch' is now a legally recognized profession. Which means that anyone practising it needs to start paying the 16% income tax. I'm just wondering, how are they going to enforce the law?




Hiring Inquisitors!


----------



## Dog Moon

And this ends our unscheduled Dog Moon sighting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> I hate to ruin it for you, but the island is actually a Zaratan.




Which as any native of Louisiana will tell you is quite tasty with Zatarain's, usually in a soup.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I hate to ruin it for you, but the island is actually a Zaratan.




The sad thing about Lost is I was going to reply a random "cliche ending" and the four that I came up with actually apply to the series...


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> And this ends our unscheduled Dog Moon sighting.



So all of the others were scheduled? Or just unseen? Or just really long?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I hate to ruin it for you, but the island is actually a Zaratan.




What a hobby we have.  I immediately knew what you were referring to.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

It's a Al-kadim monster right?


----------



## jonesy

It did appear there but it's much much older.


----------



## megamania

I hate ice.

hate it

hate it  

hate it


threw out my back (again) breaking and shoveling the crap.   and now its snowing again....   errrr


----------



## jonesy

Ouch. Not too bad, I hope.

Ice has been really bad here too this winter. And the last one. Public transportation used to be totally reliable, but now it's just messed up. And anyone using their own car good luck finding a parking space that isn't snowed in.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> What a hobby we have.  I immediately knew what you were referring to.




Also means we've been playing this game for a LONG time since I don't think that creature has existed after 2nd edition.

Though I COULD be wrong.  By seriously, why would anyone update that creature to the new edition?


----------



## Relique du Madde

dog moon said:


> also means we've been playing this game for a long time since i don't think that creature has existed after 2nd edition.
> 
> Though i could be wrong.  By seriously, why would anyone update that creature to the new edition?




freeport.


----------



## TarionzCousin




----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry, what was that?  I was distracted ..


----------



## TarionzCousin

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry, what was that?  I was distracted ..



I was asking you if you wanted to buy this Magic Card for $500.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> freeport.




Huh, weird.


----------



## Dog Moon

TarionzCousin said:


> I was asking you if you wanted to buy this Magic Card for $500.




Do you actually have a Magic Card worth $500?

My best is probably only worth like $50 if I'm lucky.

Let's see: most valuable cards 'partially used' Ali From Cairo, 2 Beta Icy Manipulators, Ring of Ma'Ruf [or something, been a while, hah]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Do you actually have a Magic Card worth $500?





_I _do.

Lets just say that I have a complete set of the Alpha Moxes & at least one Black Lotus...and then some more stuff besides, because I started off with Alpha and bought like crazy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, weird.




It makes sense.  A setting about pirates which have pirating rules needs giant turtle islands.  

Imagine, your pirate crew spots several islands one day.  Your captain orders your ship to be brought ashore on the largest one for careening.  All seems well.

Next morning you wake up to notice that the other islands have suddenly vanished.  Then about noon, the tide suddenly starts rising at a phenomenal rate. Within minutes the island and everything on it is inundated, leaving the surviving crew members at the mercy of the bitter sea and stuck aboard several small skiffs.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dog Moon said:


> Do you actually have a Magic Card worth $500?



No. The picture of the card was deleted--Grandma must not approve of cleavage.


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG....  *FAIL!*!


San Fransisco Gate has leaked out who dies in the next issue of Fantastic Four... thanks to Quesada giving an interview.  I'm so glad he's out of Marvel's Editorial.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> San Fransisco Gate has leaked out who dies in the next issue of Fantastic Four... thanks to Quesada giving an interview.  I'm so glad he's out of Marvel's Editorial.



I heard the announcement about one of the Four dying today on the radio, and I must admit I'm kina baffled.  Why does the mainstream media even care?  At this point, it's practically SOP for comic books.

Superman died.  Got better.
Batman died.  Got better.
Captain America died.  Got better.
Professor X died.  Got better.

One of the Fantastic Four dies!  Will this forever change things?  Are they doomed to be the Fantastic Three?!?  . . . or will they use the opportunity to cycle through a few guest stars.  Spider-man, a mutant or two, She-Hulk and then, miraculously, the dead one will return?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I heard the announcement about one of the Four dying today on the radio, and I must admit I'm kina baffled.  Why does the mainstream media even care?  At this point, it's practically SOP for comic books.
> 
> Superman died.  Got better.
> Batman died.  Got better.
> Captain America died.  Got better.
> Professor X died.  Got better.
> 
> One of the Fantastic Four dies!  Will this forever change things?  Are they doomed to be the Fantastic Three?!?  . . . or will they use the opportunity to cycle through a few guest stars.  Spider-man, a mutant or two, She-Hulk and then, miraculously, the dead one will return?



Well... considering that the Fantastic Four has a long history of retiring and replacing members that idea is likely to happen...


I don't think the dead character will return for a while, but thats only because 



Spoiler



he is likely to be replaced by his 1940s counterpart who is an android, or maybe even Marvel Man.  Considering that Marvel has made an effort to keep the memory of that Android alive, I think it is very likely that they will 'rebuild' hime as a replacement... cause Reed Richards is that kind of insensitive jerkass.


  Yes, if you know the history of Marvel comics I just gave away who dies.


----------



## TarionzCousin

hafrogman said:


> Superman died.  Got better.
> Batman died.  Got better.
> Captain America died.  Got better.
> Professor X died.  Got better.



She turned me into a newt!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"The Human Torch is dead!"

"No I'm not!"

"Shh!  You're not fooling anyone, you know!"

"I feel HAPPY...I feel HAPPY...I feel..."

_*CLUNK*_


----------



## jonesy

I thought Reed already died once. In that thing with the hunger and the holding of hands with Doctor Doom? Or am I remembering this totally wrong?


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> I thought Reed already died once. In that thing with the hunger and the holding of hands with Doctor Doom? Or am I remembering this totally wrong?



"Holding hands with Doctor Doom" sounds like a euphemism for death.


----------



## jonesy

TarionzCousin said:


> "Holding hands with Doctor Doom" sounds like a euphemism for death.



Wow. I just had a total deja vu moment. As if I'd already made the comment somewhere and received that identical reply.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _I _do.
> 
> Lets just say that I have a complete set of the Alpha Moxes & at least one Black Lotus...and then some more stuff besides, because I started off with Alpha and bought like crazy.




Nice.  Wish I'd started earlier.  Except I was too young at the time.


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> Wow. I just had a total deja vu moment. As if I'd already made the comment somewhere and received that identical reply.



"Holding hands with Doctor Doom" sounds like a euphemism for death.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or a naughty nerd euphemism.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Which as any native of Louisiana will tell you is quite tasty with Zatarain's, usually in a soup.




Gumbo and Jambalia! woo eee! shrimp, chicken, fish, polish sausage .. .. .. ..



Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry, what was that?  I was distracted ..




*CAKE!*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Someone need's to call Chris Hanson and get him to the top of the Baxter Building...

[sblock="...cause the look Spiderman's giving Franklin Richards is just wrong"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

looks like he is about to say, "BOO!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

One thing's for sure, I that picture makes Spidey look like he has Zero social skills compaired to wolverine.  

Your family member dies (and wolverine is not responcible) he would come up to you with a beer chat, get drunk, then go whoring.

Spiderman, has issues.  He finds out your uncle dies, he sneaks up on you and tries to drop kick you from the ledge of a building.  His gf dies he goes ape-s and nearly kills a bunch of mooks who were shoplifting from a street vender. His 90 year old aunt gets shot and then he unmakes reality so she can die in a few years of old age and dementia.


----------



## jonesy

I did a little doublechecking on the whole Reed and Doom thing. Apparently Doom was wounded by an alien called Hunger. He was going to be disintegrated, so he tried to take Reed with him. He held out his hand, and Reed for some reason took it. The comic ended with both seemingly blasted to atoms. This was the part I remembered.

But of course, neither really died. They were teleported away by Hyperstorm.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, going back as far as I can remember, both Reed Richards & Tony Stark deeply respected Victor von Doom as a scientist and inventor, and felt some sympathy for him as a human.

They just hated his mile-wide dictatorial supervillain streak.

So I can see a concerned and empathetic RR reaching out to grasp the hand of a wounded VvD.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, going back as far as I can remember, both Reed Richards & Tony Stark deeply respected Victor von Doom as a scientist and inventor, and felt some sympathy for him as a human.
> 
> They just hated his mile-wide dictatorial supervillain streak.
> 
> So I can see a concerned and empathetic RR reaching out to grasp the hand of a wounded VvD.




Which is ironic because wasn't it Reed's idea to shoot Hulk into space before setting of the Civil War?  And well... we all see how Tony Stark acted during and after Civil War....


... Oh yeah, I forgot, "It was a computer virus."  Or whatever BS excuse they came up with during Siege.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's all after my time...lets just say that Marvel characters tend to be...morally complex.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yup, which is why alot of them would naturally be considered the villians if they ever crossed over into the dcu again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Appearantly, there's a UFO invasion happening in Isreal.. that is if you believe 4 videos (including one that was disproven bas being a hoax).


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I saw that, one was shown, then another that was the same event from a different angle, with entirely different timing...

Not convinced.


----------



## megamania

allo'

UFOs checking out the middle east again?

so its official-  Jonny got killed for the next few years? (he will return if only by Galactus or something like that)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  I think they heard about all the chaos that was happening and decided to go watch the action, point as all us humans, and laugh.

"Look at all the primatives and their inability to communicate via telepathy! Look how they go insane when they are unable to log onto their 'facebook!'"


Worse comes to worse, The Human Torch could could pull a Batman and come back next year.


----------



## megamania

so...damned....hungry




no carbs or sugars...... no energy resources

so depleated.....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Worse comes to worse, The Human Torch could could pull a Batman and come back next year.




Human Torch Corps....?    BAH-HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Human Torch Corps....?    BAH-HAHAHAHAH!




What, you don't think that would be awesome?  I already see the founding members of that team.

Johnny Storm
The Human Torch (Golden Age)
Firestar
Magma
Rogue
Match
Ms Marvel
Post-Necrosha Techno-organic Pyro 
Sunspot
Sunfire
Phoenix


Hmm... I just noticed how many mutants are on that team.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And the first foe they fight?

The Sta-Pufft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And the first foe they fight?
> 
> The Sta-Pufft Marshmallow Man.




You're one third correct.  

They will be fighting the Sta-Pufft Marshmellow man, The Gingerbread Dough-boy and a Giant Easter Chocolate Bunny.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Other potential nemeses:

Kremm-Broolay, Herald of Desserticus
Ciera Palind, the Half-Baked Alaskan
Poptarticus
Eggo, the Living Waffle


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> What, you don't think that would be awesome?  I already see the founding members of that team.
> 
> Johnny Storm
> The Human Torch (Golden Age)
> Firestar
> Magma
> Rogue
> Match
> Ms Marvel
> Post-Necrosha Techno-organic Pyro
> Sunspot
> Sunfire
> Phoenix
> 
> 
> Hmm... I just noticed how many mutants are on that team.




Well all the mutants means it's an X title... and X titles are marvels cash cow.

You missed Wolverine though, he has to be on every Marvel team right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Well all the mutants means it's an X title... and X titles are marvels cash cow.
> 
> You missed Wolverine though, he has to be on every Marvel team right?




Nope.  Not Wolverine, but maybe Hell-verine.*



*Wolverine possessed by a demon (he had a hell-fire aura during that arch).


----------



## jonesy

Totally unrelated to anything else, but I have now been a member on EN World for exactly 8 years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Happy...er...Joining?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You're one third correct.
> 
> They will be fighting the Sta-Pufft Marshmellow man, The Gingerbread Dough-boy and a Giant Easter Chocolate Bunny  [Golem].




based on the 2e April Fool's Golem


----------



## megamania

Bold or Stupid said:


> Well all the mutants means it's an X title... and X titles are marvels cash cow.
> 
> You missed Wolverine though, he has to be on every Marvel team right?




and a guest appearance by Deadpool.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:


> Totally unrelated to anything else, but I have now been a member on EN World for exactly 8 years.




Happy 8 years!


----------



## megamania

Not much happening in Vermont.

Dallas I hear has some game or gameshow going on however


----------



## megamania

two women are hangin' out as their husbands are watching Football.  One says how she doesn't understand the game at all.  The other (possibly a blonde) says she didn't until she watched the very beginning of the game.

She watched the coin toss and noted that one team was upset by the toss.  Then she put it all together with a play shortly after wards-

"GET THE QUARTER BACK!"




I know... that was terrible.   I have worse but they are not grandma friendly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I actually thought it was kinda funny!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Im mistified by that thing he mentioned... this "foot ball" and am wondering how many feet are used to make it and if its a foot long.


----------



## megamania

Not exactlt Football but I remember always wondering if going "All 9 yards" referred to like 9yds on fourth down or something silly like that.  Then military know-it-alls informed me 9 yards referrs to a full ammo box.



oye.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Im mistified by that thing he mentioned... this "foot ball" and am wondering how many feet are used to make it and if its a foot long.




are we talking pygmy, adult male, basketball player or sasquatch feet?



and then there's the lucky game winner ball- rabbit's feet


----------



## megamania

Did something stupid this morning.... ordered two bricks of the new Heroclix set.   Looks really good.  Giant-sized X-men.    Has the typical figures and a lot that has not been seen before.

Hellions and the rest of the Reavers (including Bone Crusher)


----------



## Bold or Stupid

megamania said:


> Did something stupid this morning.... ordered two bricks of the new Heroclix set.   Looks really good.  Giant-sized X-men.    Has the typical figures and a lot that has not been seen before.
> 
> Hellions and the rest of the Reavers (including Bone Crusher)




This makes me think Dark Eldar, but 40k has reappeared in my gaming world in recent months.

So how/where is everyone?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm doing alright.   Right now I'm sitting at a toyota dealership waiting for my car to be fixed as part of a recall.   Let's make a deal is on and I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm working my fat ass off prepping for the blowout that will be my Dad's 65th birthday party this Sunday.  Mucho work to do, so little time!


----------



## Dog Moon

I have internet finally in my home!  Woohoo!  I went for about 2 weeks without internet at home.  It was like torture!

Although it was crazy.  Comcast people were here for like 3.5 hours last Saturday.  Had to string the cable from the streetwire to the house, attach it to the house and then string it into the hole they had to drill into the side of the house and THEN put my internet together.  Of course my internet wasn't working so they had to spend some time and call in a supervisor in order to make it work.

I was happy by the time they finally left... except my wireless router is being a punk and won't let me sign in to create a password so currently it's off because if it isn't, it's totally unsecured.

So that's how I am atm.


----------



## jonesy

I can't even imagine anymore what two weeks without the net would be like. And that's a little crazy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You should try it sometime.  I did 2 weeks without any of my electronics devices when I took a trip to Russia.  No Internet, no phone- nothing.  It was like detoxing.


----------



## megamania

8 years of no TV and 10 of modem only internet......   I know torture......


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> 8 years of no TV and 10 of modem only internet......   I know torture......




That's practically like being Amish.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> I can't even imagine anymore what two weeks without the net would be like. And that's a little crazy.




Wasn't too terrible, actually.  I've been fairly busy recently anyway.  Been doing a lot of shopping recently.    New stove, new fridge, needed a bunch of supplies.  Went looking for blinds, but they didn't have the right size at Ikea.

Still have a few things I need to pick up.  Oof.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> That's practically like being Amish.




I do wear black a lot.......


----------



## megamania

Did something more stupid than plastic crack.....   I joined facebook.



WTF was I thinking?!?


----------



## megamania

I feel like I have been neglecting EN World as of late.



'course....DnD is a dieing (dead) hobby for me which isn't helping.


Kinda depressed about that too.


----------



## megamania

Except for finainces (money)..... life is really not going well as of late.

Work too hard with nothing to show for it (especially a bit of respect).   Hobbies are dying as friends are leaving me.   Wife has been a bit of a B**** lately.   Kids are not really into being with me as of late.


God....what a depressing life I do lead.


----------



## megamania

Tried to fix things by throwing money at it.   Not working.


New internet.   so what.

New computer.  So what.

I-Pod .... so what

Heroclix.... so what

Lost over 15 pounds since january.... so what

Blood sugar averaging under 200 instead of over 400... so what

....so what


----------



## megamania

Leaving to go and sit in the corner and collect some cobwebs......


----------



## jonesy

Have you tried looking for other hobbies in your area? Umm, yeah, I'm not sure if that's really a solution. Do you have holiday chances coming up? Take the family somewhere nice?

I got nothing. =l


----------



## Relique du Madde

Na...  I think it's the fact that the world is starting to swirl down the drain and we are all realizing it in the bottom of our gut, and it is starting to make people act all crazy as they are waiting for the bets to be called.   Or maybe it's the fact that it's been a cold winter?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Or maybe it's the fact that it's been a cold winter?



Even people here are whining how cold it is. Last winter lasted long, but it was mostly just slush. This winter, go out without a hat and it's goodbye ears.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Blood sugar averaging under 200 instead of over 400... so what
> 
> ....so what



I am not sure if I czan help, but as a diabetic, i know this struggle, personally. Hang in there. You need to talk to someone?


----------



## Blackrat

jonesy said:


> Even people here are whining how cold it is. Last winter lasted long, but it was mostly just slush. This winter, go out without a hat and it's goodbye ears.




30 miles north of Helsinki and the worst was -20 Fahrenheit... No kidding people whine  And I absolutely hate the cold anyway...


----------



## Relique du Madde

...

And here I was about to say it snowed in LA this weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> And here I was about to say it snowed in LA this weekend.




Are you serious?!?!


----------



## Scott DeWar

just for Blackrat::


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, it was in Burbank and LA's foot hills.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You sure it wasn't Charlie Sheen dropping a briefcase out of a helicopter?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It couldn't be.  His body naturally produces the stuff through metabolism.   That's what he means when he said's he has "tiger" blood.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, it was in Burbank and LA's foot hills.




So it probably never made it to Santa Monica, eh?

on an aside, would a toast of Legbiter's ale be inappropriate to the health and safety of the New Zealanders?


----------



## Dog Moon

Probably not.  Although it might cause many raise their fists in the air and wave them angrily in jealousy.


----------



## Dog Moon

So my new dryer arrived the other day.  Just finished setting it up today any Carbon Monoxide created by it goes outside instead of into the basement.  Fun things needing to deal with when dealing with a gas dryer.

I hadn't even realized up until a couple months ago that gas dryers even existed.  Crazy!


----------



## Relique du Madde

What would Arther Dent do?


----------



## Relique du Madde

521BJ said:


> I saw this thread title and was like 'what the heck is that?  who would  EVER want to go there?'  But then I got to the end of the previous hive  thread and found the link here.




Sadly, this spammer was so awesome and full of win that I had to save his "in context" pre-spam post.


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> So my new dryer arrived the other day.  Just finished setting it up today any Carbon Monoxide created by it goes outside instead of into the basement.



I totally read that as 'setting up my Carlton Monoxide' and wondered who this person with the awesome name is and why you would need to set him up.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:


> I totally read that as 'setting up my Carlton Monoxide' and wondered who this person with the awesome name is and why you would need to set him up.




He might be a new villain in my dnd campaign.  Watch out for his gas attack!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What would Arther Dent do?




I feel like people would take it poorly if you said WW ADD.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carlton Monoxide would be a great name for an accountant who gained the super power to create CO at will...but who couldn't come up with a good superhero/villain name.  So he borrowed the name of his favorite cigarettes.

Hmmmm...maybe, just like the Fantastic Four, there were other cubicle rats in his office similarly affected by "Co(s)mic Rays"...

The Gopher Guy: able to produce and/or conceal small items using hyperdimensional spaces, and is also inhumanly fast...when he wants to be

Coffee-breath Jeff: dude with a breath weapon of scalding hot java

IT: able to emulate the function of any electronic office equipment.  Known powers- he can make all kinds of phone calls, can fax himself anywhere, and can create animated paper duplicates of himself.

Buzzword: uses a constant stream of meaningless corporatespeak to hypnotize...


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Coffee-breath Jeff: dude with a breath weapon of scalding hot java



And always really awake and twitchy and alert, and impossible to stop with sleep based attacks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> And always really awake and twitchy and alert, and impossible to stop with sleep based attacks.




And DEFINITELY not the person to take over for an unconscious IT when disarming the time bomb.  He may be a mite too jittery.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Carlton Monoxide would be a great name for an accountant who gained the super power to create CO at will...but who couldn't come up with a good superhero/villain name.  So he borrowed the name of his favorite cigarettes.




I'm amazed you didn't go for the obvious joke.







(For you youngens that's the character Carlton Banks from the Fresh Pince of Bel Air.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm amazed you didn't go for the obvious joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For you youngens that's the character Carlton Banks from the Fresh Pince of Bel Air.)




Sometimes, Grasshopper, it is best to be unobtrusive and inscrutable...so that when it is time to be obvious, it will not be obvious.

Obviously.

_*goonnnnng*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't make me pull out my fists of fire.


----------



## Dog Moon

hah.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I fear not fists of fire, for I have Tigger blood, and have a gnarly sheen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But do you have a pair of loyal godesses?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> But do you have a pair of loyal godesses?



Menkaure did.





On second thought, the one on his right is Hathor so I'm not so sure about the loyal part.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> But do you have a pair of loyal godesses?




Does a pair of female Border Collies count?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Does a pair of female Border Collies count?




Only if both of them starred as Lassie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alas, no Lassies they- their skills lie elsewhere.

The older one is pretty good at problem solving.  She figured out how to play catch/fetch upstairs without moving: she runs up the stairs, retrieves the toy then throws it back down.  She has also figured out she doesn't have to throw things anymore since we got the younger dog.  She hands the toy off to her compatriot to return to the thrower.

That's right, she delegated "fetching."

OTOH, the younger dog- a red merle- is quite the athlete.  If we trained her to do it, she'd have made a great frisbee catching dog.  She earned the nickname "Red Raider" by taking stuff from the other dog...and unwary humans.

However, if tasked with getting Timmy out of the well, I'm sure hypothermia would claim him as they waited for his stupid ass to throw 'em something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My family's dogs are evil.

Lucy - A 12? Year old Austrailian cattle dog.  Lucys funny. When ever she wants to be petted she sits right next to you then the nudges your hand sho that's its ontop of her head.  She knows how to open the side door to the house, so if it was unlocked she is able to would enter into the house by shoving the screen door until it popped open then turning the door knob.  She taught all our dogs to wait for treats before going out of the house.  For instance, sihce she sleeps in the garage she would sit infront of the door and block it until you got her a dog treat then she will try to open it and go to the garage.  If you were trying to take her ourside she would wait by the door until you showed her the treat.

Coleman-  A black yorkiepoo.  He does the same thing as lucy, but since he's allowed to sleep in doors (behind a baby gated room) he blocks the baby gate.  He's a high jumper so whenever someone is sitting on a chair or sofa he runs up and jumps onto your lap and licks your face.  However, since my mom hates him being on the furnature he runs off if he sees her (or sits on a lap).

Bella-  A tan minipoodle mix.  She learned to steal treats from Coleman (lucy taught her that).   She takes advantage of her cuteness whenever my mom yells at her to get off furnature.

My little brother taught Bella and Coleman to steal socks and other small objects, which they do whenever they want to play.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sounds like your little brothr  is evil and may have taught them all that they know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

No more like chaotic selfish with aweful jerkwad tendencies.


On a side note, am I the only one who gets annoyed when publishers of a limited print, textbook, or rare book decide to place an ebook on sale at full price?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nope- I don't see much reason for eBooks to cost over $15 unless they're HUGE or contain e-only features.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*rant* when Hasbro sold the pdfs for the same price as the books, that really torqued my jaw! */rant*


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I think 15$ has been my limit and most I've bought have been around 5$, on average.


----------



## megamania

I was beginning to think the Hive died.

Hello everyone.

Hope everyone had a good week.

I've lost over 12 pounds in the past three weeks and brought my blood sugar from over 400 to about 150 on a regular rate.

but there are days I would kill (okay- no exaggerating allowed... seriously injure) someone for a pepporoni pizza with onion.   sigh.... I'm drooling. (no really I am!)

Been messing with my Heroclix collection.   Never realize how many you have over the past 8-9 years until you do an inventory of them.   I got a lot!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I've lost over 12 pounds in the past three weeks and brought my blood sugar from over 400 to about 150 on a regular rate.




Sounds like you're doing pretty good, there!

Are you on a special diet, like South Beach?  My mom's a diabetic and it worked pretty well for her.



> but there are days I would kill (okay- no exaggerating allowed... seriously injure) someone for a pepporoni pizza with onion. sigh.... I'm drooling. (no really I am!)




I hear ya!  I'm on a restricted diet due to my extreme hypertension- the worst in my former primary care MD's 40+ year career.

My take on it is this: its OK to cheat on occasion as long as "on occasion" doesn't become "every other day."  You might also look into alternative foods that push some of the same buttons.  For me, a fan of Pepperoni/Mushroom pizzas, Mushroom/Onion became my go-to substitute.  I have my fave a couple times a year, usually in a quality pizzaria (why waste time with so-so pie?) and by the slice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A DiGiorno garlic bread pizza is good for 3 meals for me. The sammiches i eat are madee with whole grain breads and i use mustard instead of Mayo when abvailable. other wise pizza is like a ribeye steak for me: a rareity.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A mayo substitute I've been using on occasion comes from Mediterranean cuisine.

They take raw garlic and purée it with vegetable oil- NOT olive- slowly with a bit of pepper, salt and whatever seasonings you may prefer.  Awesome stuff- tasty, tangy...does give you garlic breath though.


----------



## jonesy

'This little box contains the thing you most desire.'
'Not likely. It's not big enough.'
'Are you sure?'
'Yes.'
'How sure?'
'What exactly are you proposing?'
'Open it, and look inside. If I told it true, everything you own belongs to me.'
'Except the thing I most desire?'
'Except it.'
'Deal. Give me the box.'
'Hah! Here. Take it! It always contains what people desire!'
'Too bad for you.'
'What?'
'What I most desire, is _everything_.' said the man who now was King of All. And he opened the box, and jumped inside.

And the other found himself standing in the middle of nothing at all. And within the box, nothing left.


----------



## jonesy

This lonely haiku
is the best poem in the world.
The wind told it so.

The haiku above
flies through the wind built of lies.
It means not a thing.

The two before this
now a war between haiku
like cherry blossoms.

Cherry blossoms, eh?
What are you on about, Jack?
Just add some weather.

Now give me a rhyme
and go play the fool elsewhere.
It's in English so the numbers don't matter.
I don't understand poems.
But that's okay.
Neither do I.
It's a crime.


----------



## jonesy

How many D&D players does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## Relique du Madde

!?!   Subway Sandwiches are now the world's most prolific fast food restaurant!


----------



## jonesy

'Would you call me mad if I said that I love all that is human?'
'All of it?'
'Yes.'
'Even the man who called you rude things at the bazaar?'
'Absolutely.'
'The little children who threw rocks at you?'
'Oh, yes.'
'Your mother?'
'What's wrong with my mother?'
'Oh. Umm. Nothing, I guess. The Grand Vizier who wants to be Caliph instead of the Caliph?'
'Him, especially.'
'But _you_ are the Caliph! In disguise, certainly, but still the thing itself.'
'But he's my number one friend.'
'Only until he gets rid of you.'
'Then let's make sure that won't happen. N'est-ce pas?'
'What ever you say, Caliph.'
'Now, tell me a story.'
'There once was a woman for whom there were no mysteries. The End.'


----------



## jonesy

Today, I am me.
Yesterday, not so much.
Yesterday I was someone else.
That's what they told me.
"You're not being yourself."
But how would I know that, if I really wasn't?
Who would I know? The thing, or the thing itself, or a thing pretending?

But today,
today they told me I was me again.
Who am me?
And who are they?
Maybe it's them who are them today.
Maybe yesterday they weren't them.
And they just thought it was me who wasn't.

I'm taking a picture.
Tomorrow, I'll look at the picture.
And I'll show it to them, and I'll ask "Is this me? Or someone else?"
And then I'll know.
Unless,
I'm someone else.


----------



## jonesy

Look into my eyes and tell me how lovely they are.
Take my hand in yours.
Will you follow me?
Wherever I'll go?
I'll fly your flag.
It will be empty.
No cause is noble enough.
For you the armies of Evil will fall by my hand.
For you the armies of Good will become, and begin, and march.
And your flag shall fly from every castle, every home, every window.
And it will never end.
This is the first day.
There won't be a last.
And they'll call you by your name.

The Hivemind.


----------



## Dog Moon

This.  Is.  HIVEMIND!


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:


> This.  Is.  HIVEMIND!



So, not madness? That's good to know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hivemind=Madness, so yes on that too.


----------



## jonesy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzvveVJgWkM&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Madness "House of Fun"[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

I went to the dmv today for an appointment.  Spent 10 mintues driving around the parking lot looking for parking.  Went in did everything I needed to do then left 40 minutes later.  I feel sorry for everyone who was waiting in line for the walk ins (since the line wrapped around the front of the building)...


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> YouTube - Madness "House of Fun"




Wow that song sucks.  No wonder why the only song of theirs that the local 80s station plays is...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwIe_sjKeAY]YouTube - Madness - Our House[/ame]

..  or maybe it was  all those little kids they used at the beginning of that video?


----------



## jonesy

I'm suddenly glad that we don't have one. A DMV that is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I'm suddenly glad that we don't have one. A DMV that is.




The DMV is the Department of Motor Vehicles... it's where government workers go to die.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> The DMV is the Department of Motor Vehicles...



I know. We don't have an equivalent. Pretty much everything related to driving is handled by the police. Hardly any waiting. Last time I had business there there were two people in line before me.

Driving tests are done by private driving schools.


----------



## Relique du Madde

A random fact I found while web searching that blew my mind:

The power rangers series is still going on and this season features the return Bulk.  Skull, however was preplaced by his son, Spike. Spike is Bulk's nephiew (or at least just calls Bulk his uncle).

Bulk owned a bar (a retconn due to the omission of a scene from that episode which revealed the existance of a bar named "Bulkmeister's." In that omitted scene it was explained the original green ranger was the owner of the bar, which only makes sense if he took over the bar sometime after it was established).

Some how during Bulk's many misadventures, he  learned the basics of bushido.  This fact is known since he is currently teaching Spike the art of samurai (incompetantly).  As strnage as it sounds, this actually makes sense since he was a security guard, a police officer, and a detective who strangely enough spend several weeks to a year working in France.   

Here's something worth mentioning:  Spike is 17-18 meaning that he was born during Mighty Morphing Power Rangers season 1.

From what is known about Bulk, its really sad that he is considered a comedy relief character and isn't an mentor of a power ranger group since he does seem somewhat bad ass on paper.


----------



## megamania

Allo from lil' old state of vermont.



Still doing my Heroclix and the such.  DnD is as close to being dead to me as it ever has been.   Kinda sad.


Speaking of such.... wow.... Japan.....   it's like Godzilla unleashed.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

It get's worse...


Meltdown number two is happening in Japan.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh oh!
it looks like the winds are coming from the south and west, so the radioactivity will go out to sea and sink to the Marianas trench and be re consumed into the core, maybe.


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> 'This little box contains the thing you most desire.'
> 'Not likely. It's not big enough.'
> 'Are you sure?'
> 'Yes.'
> 'How sure?'
> 'What exactly are you proposing?'
> 'Open it, and look inside. If I told it true, everything you own belongs to me.'
> 'Except the thing I most desire?'
> 'Except it.'
> 'Deal. Give me the box.'
> 'Hah! Here. Take it! It always contains what people desire!'
> 'Too bad for you.'
> 'What?'
> 'What I most desire, is _everything_.' said the man who now was King of All. And he opened the box, and jumped inside.
> 
> And the other found himself standing in the middle of nothing at all. And within the box, nothing left.





> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to jonesy again.



Too bad. I really liked this. Is it yours, [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION]?


----------



## jonesy

It's mine. Thanks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not to nitpick, but when I originally read that I wndered why wasn't the guy who gave the box to the king of everything also in the box? Was it because being in the box, as per the original desire, would create a quantum paradox that could destroy reality?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Not to nitpick, but when I originally read that I wndered why wasn't the guy who gave the box to the king of everything also in the box? Was it because being in the box, as per the original desire, would create a quantum paradox that could destroy reality?



Maybe he was. And by giving the box away which now contained everything as a version owned by the man he gave the box to, he created two realities. One where the man he gave the box to has everything, and another where there is nothing but the boxgiver and an empty box.


----------



## Relique du Madde

[/head explodes]


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VyWNDxQQxM]YouTube - Bauhaus - She's in Parties[/ame]


I saw Peter Murphy play at the local concert venue.  He ended up playing alot of Bauhaus, some of his solo stuff and some new songs.  It was a good concert over all most of the bands who opened for him has crappy 20 minute sets.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lucky devil- I've never gotten to se Peter Murphy on stage.


(OTOH, I also love Madness...)


----------



## megamania

Saw the Lion King theater release again.   Very good.

Ordered my tickets for Motley Crue and Poison.  Show is on my B-day.   (it was a sign from gawd)

Got my first case of Giant Sized X-men Heroclix.   Got Onslaught, two sentinels and Nemesis.   Handful of figures I really wanted (including Hulk as the Horseman War)    Bought another large box at a comic shop in NY and got the other Sentinel.  So with the two cases coming Monday, I have 4 chances at the colossal Apocalypse and sixth figure.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You have to tell us how fat and out of shape they all got.  Cuz it's funny seeing how cruel time has been to most 80s acts.  For instance, I heard that Devo was each pushing 250 when they played the county fair two years ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm- Devo didn't look too bloated in the photos to their last album.  I wonder- did they go in diets or were their costumes in 08 simply that unflattering?  

Vince Neil, OTOH, is starting to look a bit like an overtall Dwarf.  "He's the one they call Dr. Beergut!" I haven't seen Mars or Sixx lately, but Tommy really hasn't changed much.

The guys in Poison, OTOH, seem to be relatively fit, all things considered.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Devo @ Mac World 2008
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMVtSWH8z7s]YouTube - OH NO! It's DEVO! - Live from Macworld - Shot Entirely On Mobile Phones[/ame]

*VS.*

Devo 2011
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpgQmPIRQEo]YouTube - DEVO - What We Do - Jan. 15, 2011 - Art Of Elysium Charity Event[/ame]

You would think that since they are musicians they would have thought about giving the camera a proper mix or even giving it a monitor feed when recording this performance....

Yeah, it looks like they lost some weight during the last three years


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jonesy, was the box a little brown box that was sitting on a block located in the center of a lab?  Cause if it was then the King of Everything was responcable for the 



Spoiler



Age of X.




This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Jonesy, was the box a little brown box that was sitting on a block located in the center of a lab?  Cause if it was then the King of Everything was responcable for the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Age of X.



I'm not familiar with that. Something to do with 



Spoiler



Dimension X


?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's the current xmen crossover.  The last issue ended with Rogue finding a box with a universe in it.  After she found it Gambit asked what's inside the box and she answered " everything."


----------



## jonesy

Huh.


----------



## megamania

so if we are limited to 198 (- many others) then what dio we do?  open up a all mutant universe and reflood earth with mutants from another dimension!


----------



## megamania

okay.....


I ordered two cases of X-men heroclixs. (just over 300 dollars)

Still have not recieved them

sent an e-mail to guy in beginninbg of week.

said they were being sent via Fed-X

Mid week I e-mailed him requesting a tracking number

Never gave me one

Sent him a nasty gram last night

Gives me conflicting story followed by a sorry this mourning

Time to call e-bay, demand my money back, call paypal/bank and get my money back then rake this guy through the coals here and at every fan site I am on and can get onto quickly?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sounds like fun to watch. Let us know where you are 'toasting' him, give links!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> so if we are limited to 198 (- many others) then what dio we do?  open up a all mutant universe and reflood earth with mutants from another dimension!




It's also includes all of Legion's multiple personalities... but as people.



Now for the insanity...  As bad-ass as this picture it is signifies everything wrong with Matt Fraction's take on the X-Men (while including the usual dosage of Crap-tacular Land porn traced art).   Knowing that X-Force made him look like a hypocrit murderer, Cyclops decides that when the X-men were temporarily depowered by a mutant attacking ebola-like virus, the best way to attack a super villain and a group of CIVILIANS INVESTORS who took a drug that temperarily made them into mutants is by using lethal force..

SERIOUSLY!







Oh and did I forget to mention that because the villain (who is "hyper intelligent") made himself and those civilians into mutants they were susceptible to the virus that they built to infect the X-Men?  Did I also mention that the fight ended with those temporary mutants catching the virus and then keeling over? So yeah... STUPIDEST ARCH EVAR!.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So... what is the name of his business?


----------



## megamania

I'm giving him a chance to come clean before I roast him.



He did finally give me a tracking number.   Only.... it was for USPS not Fed X and it WENT TO FREAKIN" WASHINGTON STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So I gave him some options to clear his name or allow me to flame him with a clean conscience.


I even gave him friendly advice.     I'm so nice it's sick.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So the state instead of DC. FRustratit to say the least.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So, some corpse in Arlington National Cemetery id going to  recieve $300.00 worth of Hero Clicks or some unknown person in Arlington Washington is going to recieve $300.00 worth of Hero Clicks.  Either way, that guy's failures seem to be mounting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Hi there, my name is Harlington, and I live in Washington..."


----------



## megamania

So yeah if anyone in  ISSAQUAH, WA 98027 gets two cases of X-men Heroclix let me know. 


Seems he is sending me two new cases overnite (here on Monday).

Come Wednesday all hell breaks lose as far I'm concerned if they have not arrived by then.



Needless to say I will not be a repeat buyer with him.


----------



## megamania

It just hit me..... It will be April Fools soon......   he wouldn't..... nah.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I believe 1 April is on friday.


----------



## megamania

What a morning.

Went to check on the mail and do orders at the store and guess what.....

the package was there!

Instead of being a rat bastich I zoomed home and first e-mailed them not tos end the new stuff and then even called him long distance to be sure I got through.


I am such a sap.    I could have gotten two free cases....... 


and as such, I still don't have a Magneto or the colossal Apocalypse. 

I bet they were in those cases he was going to send.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

YAY!

Good all around- you got your stuff in time to avoid being a jerk by accident!  Sounds like a win-win.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:/  Tapatalk now allows me to view some bbc code however it doesn't render sblocks (however it shows the contents) and nor does it render custom bbc code elements (doesn't display the contents). 

Even though it renders colors now it doesn't render nested color tags.

On a side note... my xoom wifi is mostlikely waiting at best buy now... (assuming they didn't decide to put them on sale early and sold my reserved unit).

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

on an associated comment (7 hives = bee hives= my comment) i have been trying a new brew from Michelob: Honey Lager. it is not bad, not as good as Honey mead or honey whiskey from wild turkey. I prefer my Kirin Ikobad or legbiters ale


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't you hate it when you are trying to come up with a name for a place in a pbp game... but can't post that question on enworld since the two places you would place it are frequented by at least one person from that pbp game?

I Should note that some of my ideas for the appearance of the HQ are based an actual building in LA*.  In fact there are several possible contenders since I actually planned on using a different building depending on what the group decides to do.



* I noticed that some of the most interesting looking Super Hero HQs (both in comics and in movies/television) are actually based on real life structures.  For this reason, it is likely that if I placed the images of the building here, someone would instantly recognize the buidling from the series it originated in.  In the case of one of the potential HQs, that's part of the joke.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What about some place in one of the burbs: Santamonica has Grant Elementary school off ocean park blvd that could be made 'abandoned. Likewise at Marina park at the west end of dewey street or even the Macdonnol douglas plat next to the santa monica airport.

You could go 2 hours our to the high desert in the victorvill area and make the HQ at the southern calif. logistics center as that is now a decommisioned airfoce base. tell me in pm and I will give better input of what you may want to use.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Basically, part of the second "volumes" plot deals with various groups wanting to recruit the group.

The main hero organization's  (USHA) which was forming a west coast team has control over the Getty Center.  However, they are not going to try to recruit the characters and will actually serve as rivals. 
[sblock=Getty Center]





[/sblock]

I was debating if one of the organizations (UNSHTI) was going to have a base on the west coast and if they were going to try to recruit the group.  Their base was going to replace the Disney Concert Hall or Crystal Cathedral (but with the building moved out of OC).

One of the organizations that was going to trying to recruit the pcs was going to use "the iconic super hero" location.  That organization is headed by a "parody" of one of California's most famous politicians (which is part of the joke and is the reason why the iconic location is used). Of course, I'm pretty sure you can guess who he is, as well as what he is (character archetype wise). 

The other organization, which I think matches the pc's personality/disposition, was going to be more down to earth base of operations.  I have yet to decide the nature of their base of operations, though.  

One of the "main" badguys was also going to have a HQ.. but I yet to decide if he was going to use his own base or if he was tied to the...

...main badguy organization, Dark Star Industries, (who was already hinted at being involved in the plot as is connected to one [if not more] of the characters).  They have a base of operations in the area (and has their Corproate HQ located in Irvine California).


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Rel isn't that where the X-men were based in SF?

Scott - Honey beers are excellent, we have one over here called Waggle Dance which is marvellous. All mead should be made from honey, the best mead is this one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm going to have to search out my comic book collection to see if they did use that design for either utopia or their Marin county base because I think you are right.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm going to have to search out my comic book collection to see if they did use that design for either utopia or their Marin county base because I think you are right.




It just looks about like I remember it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I did a quick look on wikias.marveldatabase.  Unfortunately, beyond the main building of the San Fran base I have no clue (since I stayed away from Uncanny X-men for most of the post Messiah Complex run).

The Utopia base (which is often drawn as being located in San Fracisco bay), however, is a different story because every artist seems to have their own take on its size and design.  I actually seen one image which looks like a compressed version of the getty minus several buildings.  So good eye.


----------



## megamania

great minds work alike


----------



## megamania

I have a happy computer again.


I started to get a really virus/worm from facebook but I think I got it in time.  I'll be talking to the banks about it this week.  It targets fin. stuff which outside of paypal I refuse to do with my computer.

Still scarey however.


and no more Facebook for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Scott DeWar said:


> I believe 1 April is on friday.




Friday is payday for me too.  I need to pretend we don't have checks for at least one person.  "I'm sorry, our printer died so we were unable to print any of the checks for this week.  Unfortunately what that means is that no one is getting paid at least until Monday when hopefully someone is going to be coming out and fixing it."

Man, some people get uptight if they think they can't get their checks the minute they enter the office.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The results to that could be quite .. .. .. .. revolting!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I have a happy computer again.
> 
> 
> I started to get a really virus/worm from facebook




Damn.. what facebook link/app you click on?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Life is truly weird.

A few months ago, I brought 2 rings I designed back to the jeweler who I commissioned to do the work for some repairs.  They were stolen out of his office on a long weekend.  Because they were in his bench safe and not his main safe, they weren't covered by his insurance.  He ft bad, but this guy is a buddy, so I wasn't about to get pissed with him about it.  Instead, we started talking about remaking them.

Then 2 weeks ago, he got word a jeweler buddy of his (in Mississippi) had died...and he was asked to handle part of the estate.

There, in a bunch of stuff his buddy had bought in an inventory closeout was one of my rings!  It had been pawned in Amarillo before his buddy had gotten it in the closeout sale.

The odds against the ring finding it's way into the hands of the man who made it- and thus, back to me- are simply astronomical!

OK- it ain't winning the lottery, but I'll take it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OK- it ain't winning the lottery, but I'll take it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

LOL!  Y'got me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Life is truly weird.
> 
> A few months ago, I brought 2 rings I designed back to the jeweler who I commissioned to do the work for some repairs.  They were stolen out of his office on a long weekend.  Because they were in his bench safe and not his main safe, they weren't covered by his insurance.  He ft bad, but this guy is a buddy, so I wasn't about to get pissed with him about it.  Instead, we started talking about remaking them.
> 
> Then 2 weeks ago, he got word a jeweler buddy of his (in Mississippi) had died...and he was asked to handle part of the estate.
> 
> There, in a bunch of stuff his buddy had bought in an inventory closeout was one of my rings!  It had been pawned in Amarillo before his buddy had gotten it in the closeout sale.
> 
> The odds against the ring finding it's way into the hands of the man who made it- and thus, back to me- are simply astronomical!
> 
> OK- it ain't winning the lottery, but I'll take it!




That is Awsome! Now maybe the other will show up!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I doubt it- the one still missing was white gold with a large sea-green tourmaline- it was one of my strongest designs and that color combo would make it an easy sell for the fence...assuming he didn't just have it melted down.

The one I recovered was a more...idiosyncratic...design with more unusual materials.  They might not have even known what the hell it was.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the missing one is probbly lost in the great gold sales craze of the present economic depression.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


>






Not based on the audience's reaction to his Chicago opening show.  people left screaming how they wanted a refund.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It didn't help that he trolled the crowd during the performance and decided not to make the show into a biographical performance like he originally pitched it as being.


----------



## megamania

I'm sure his parents are proud of him and his goddesses just the same.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My aunt- a Katrina evacuee- just got back into D/FW tonight after spending the weekend in New Orleans celebrating the wedding of her middle son- who has been a grumpy old man since age 8- to a nice young lady.

Aaaaaaaand tonight we're having Severe Thunderstorms and even a couple of Tornadoes passing through the region.

While I'm concerned & prepped- I've got the TV on, have a flashlight at hand, etc.- I KNOW she's freaking out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh. i usually sleep through tornados.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I sneakily live in a country that doesn't get regular extreme weather. Just lots of rain.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I live in an area that well is mostly dry... but when it rains its deadly cause no one knows how to drive in it (and during the worst storms we get waterspouts).  Also, we have earthquakes and are vulnerable to tsunamis and radio activity.


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> (. . .) her middle son- who has been a grumpy old man since age 8- to a nice young lady.





That's a long time to be grumpy to a nice young lady but I guess it worked!


----------



## Scott DeWar

sigh ......
:Facepalm:
the above post should not be read at 3:30 am


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We're getting stormsmacked again tonight- 15 minutes of quarter-sized hail, some tornado warnings...

I may now own a Honda Accord with a nicely aerodynamic golf-ball texture, now.  However, something up the street got hit by a big enough bolt of lightning to set off car alarms all over the neighborhood...and a couple of Fire engines & an ambulance got called out.  (They've left now.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

You are in Texas, right? ok, normal evening this time of year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep D/FW is about the southernmost edge of Tornado Alley, so we do get our share of loud, sleepless nights courtesy of the atmosphere.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I often wonder why the world is so insane at times.  I guess it's something in the air.


----------



## Scott DeWar

There is nothing more unpredictable and chaotic then human nature except that of nature it self.

D. Johannes-2011


----------



## Scott DeWar

Chrise is a  spambot and has been reported.


----------



## megamania

In lil' ol' Vermont we have no real weather issues.  I live at a narrow point in a river valley so storms often skip right over us.  'course if the wind comes within the alignment of the valley we can have a sudden gust which in the late 1880's blew over our covered bridge.   Thus ours is the only covered bridge in Vermont that is anchored down with iron rods.

In other useless less than trivial news.....

Daughter turns 16 tomorrow.  I  feel   so   old   

Got my Hopi book comin' to get a better fix on their beliefs on 2012.  (not the end of the world but sothing will happen folks....)

Going to a comicon to see a friend I have not seen in over 15 years.

Spent much on Heroclix since DnD has died. (thus why I am rarely seen here or heard from anyway...)

May pull my funds (community support) soon since I am so rarely here now


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Got my Hopi book comin' to get a better fix on their beliefs on 2012.  (not the end of the world but sothing will happen folks....)




I always wondered if they actaully gave a date for the end of the world happening on 2012, or if it was something that someone made up because the mayan calender was suposed to end in 2012, since they knew it would sell books (up until that date).

I also wonder what would happen to the new age community if 2012 comes and goes without anything significant happening.  Maybe they will say we saved to would with prayer or claim that the indigo children opened the 11th earth chakra or something no one could prove. Who knows?  Then again what if that one church is right and the end of the world actually begins next month? In that case, it doesn't matter cuz we already are all dead. /panic


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My guess is that a non-Apocalyptic 2012 will have virtually no effect in the New Age community.  Some will talk about how the world was saved because this spiritualist or that did some ritual- bolstering their own brand of the stuff- but most will just dismiss the Mayan gloom & doom as simply an incorrect prediction overhyped by the mainstream.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> Daughter turns 16 tomorrow.  I  feel   so   old



16? That's younger than my niece, bro. 

(Disclaimer: My family may be somewhat unusual.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I bet mine is even more confusing (considering I have a nephew that is one year younger then I am.)


----------



## jonesy

Darkness has a new avatar? That's like diaglo promoting a new edition.


----------



## Darkness

jonesy said:


> Darkness has a new avatar? That's like diaglo promoting a new edition.



Hey, I had the last one for a mere 7-8 years (or possibly longer)...


----------



## jonesy

Darkness said:


> Hey, I had the last one for a mere 7-8 years (or possibly longer)...



I'm positive you had the old one when I joined.


----------



## Darkness

I suppose you're right.  It was a good avatar...


----------



## megamania

My family is somewhat "normal" but the wife's.......

Her father died back in the early 80's.   Mother remarried in the early 90's.... Tammy's uncle.



So is he Uncle or step-dad?

and this has happened within the family before.

Strange.


----------



## megamania

I may onto a new record with how long I have kept my Avatar.

In the ten or so years I've used Hulk, "space for rent", various DnD warriors, Darksun logo and others.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I always wondered if they actaully gave a date for the end of the world happening on 2012,




December 22.... winter solstis.... *ALL* the planets line up with the sun in the middle.   That's a lot of gravitational pull happening.
.


Relique du Madde said:


> I also wonder what would happen to the new age community if 2012 comes and goes without anything significant happening.  Maybe they will say we saved to would with prayer or claim that the indigo children opened the 11th earth chakra or something no one could prove. Who knows?  Then again what if that one church is right and the end of the world actually begins next month? In that case, it doesn't matter cuz we already are all dead. /panic




then there will be another day of doom and gloom.


----------



## jonesy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvrGxIl6Azc]YouTube - Susan Ivanova Keeps Her Perspective[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> December 22.... winter solstis.... *ALL* the planets line up with the sun in the middle.   That's a lot of gravitational pull happening.
> .
> 
> 
> then there will be another day of doom and gloom.




But then what?  I mean the only other doomsday dates we have to look forward to are:

March 21, 2014 when Asteroid 2003 QQ47 may hit earth
2036 when Asteroid Apophis may crash into the earth.
2038 (Unix's version of y2k when every iOS/Apple product will die)
2063 when the borg attacks the earth in an attempt to save the Star Trek Movie franchise
September 24th, 2182 when Asteroid 1999 RQ36 msy crash into the earth.
2258 When the Romulians try to blow up the earth.
2366 when the borg attacks the Sol System and nearly wins.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> I suppose you're right.  It was a good avatar...




Yeah, I totally didn't even recognize you.  I was like Darkness... why does that sound familiar?  Looked at the Avatar.  Nope, different person.  Wait, no that's him!

Crazy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> YouTube - Susan Ivanova Keeps Her Perspective




dang you !!! *shakes fist* i just spent the last2 and 1/2 hours watching B5 clips on you tube! au-some memories! true gold!

Yes Jonesy, such a curse indeed *sigh* 
and 
Mark CMG I am very clip happy when there are fond memories of an excellent tv series like B5


----------



## jonesy

They say it never rains in outer space,
and something empty can't be blue.
It's not dark when suns stay up,
and midnight is what planets do.

So sorrow, you stay down to Earth,
and I will wear the friendly void.
Laughter in my heart, songs on my lips, love in my mind.

They say it rains on planetside,
and things are blue as much as new.
It is dark when midnights come,
and sadness is what planets do.


Inspired by:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes! spaceman spiff!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jonesy, i noticed that you ended a rep point with the phrase "n'est–ce pas". i checked with a ranslater and it said the _lieteral translations_ is 'is not' . I am guessing that the phrase 'is it not' is the actualy intention here, is it not?


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, that does make more sense.

I've noticed that translation things are definitely not perfect.  I remember one time putting in something like cake and then translated it, but when I translated it back it was like cookies.  I was like wtf, why would it do that!?


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Jonesy, i noticed that you ended a rep point with the phrase "n'est–ce pas". i checked with a ranslater and it said the _lieteral translations_ is 'is not' . I am guessing that the phrase 'is it not' is the actualy intention here, is it not?



Depends on how it's used. But when you put it at the end of a statement which you assume to be true, it does then mean 'is it not'. So, yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you. My knowledge of american english is bad enough. Not to mention for any other language!


----------



## megamania

'allo and how goes it?

Busy weekend.

Daughter turned 16 and had friends overnight

Tim had a friend over also

Went to a comicon / Starwars show in Albany

Got lost twice in Albany (somethin' about that place....)

Saw a friend I have not seen in over 15 years

Saw comic artist that I have not seen in about 20 years

and now I'm just plain tired...........


----------



## megamania

Dewar.... what's with the "gear"?   I've never seen that window before.


----------



## megamania

My son really wants to play Mutants & Masterminds again so I have to work on that again.   We left off where I was going to introduce my character and a lead-in to a re-occuring villian and the arch villian whom has ties to my character.

Tim is playing a tougher version of Batman

Cathy is playing a female Namor / Wonder Woman type.

I am playing....  a Psi-borg.... I just don't know it yet  and neither will they.


----------



## Darkness

mega, why are you a "SILVER SUBSCRIBERCOPPER SUBSCRIBER?" Is that a D&D 3.x template-stacking trick?




Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I totally didn't even recognize you.  I was like Darkness... why does that sound familiar?  Looked at the Avatar.  Nope, different person.  Wait, no that's him!
> 
> Crazy!



Anime avatar crew for the win. Now that you and me are here, we just need Galeros and then we shall be invicible! Well, if we can feed him, anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar

mega-
If you look under "do stuff" you will find the market near the bottom. go there and you will find the gift shop. There are free things you can get.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darkness said:


> Anime avatar crew for the win. Now that you and me are here, we just need Galeros and then we shall be invicible! Well, if we can feed him, anyway.




Hello?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Galeros said:


> Hello?




try this:

[MENTION=13]Darkness[/MENTION] and [MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION] , you summoned the gienie: Geleros. He has arrived.


----------



## Darkness

Galeros said:


> Hello?



Why hello there. You are well? 

*Puts some food into the Hive's fridge*

I only have some pudding and bread, but...


----------



## Wereserpent

Darkness said:


> Why hello there. You are well?
> 
> *Puts some food into the Hive's fridge*
> 
> I only have some pudding and bread, but...




*Eats the fridge*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Galeros said:


> *Eats the fridge*




needed some iron in your diet?


----------



## Wereserpent

Scott DeWar said:


> needed some iron in your diet?




Yes.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Since we approach the magic 1000 (finally) I think it's time I as this hives founder asked who gets to start the next one?


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Since we approach the magic 1000 (finally) I think it's time I as this hives founder asked who gets to start the next one?




You could let megamania start a new one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah screw the new unlimited thread post numbers!  We can't kill the tradition of locking and starting a new!

Viva la hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> My son really wants to play Mutants & Masterminds again so I have to work on that again.




Cool.

Which edition of Mutants and Masterminds are you guys using?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Eats the fridge*





Haha!  *eats the bread and putting*

Galeros missed something!


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> mega-
> If you look under "do stuff" you will find the market near the bottom. go there and you will find the gift shop. There are free things you can get.




EN World = Facebook?!?


----------



## megamania

Darkness said:


> mega, why are you a "SILVER SUBSCRIBERCOPPER SUBSCRIBER?" Is that a D&D 3.x template-stacking trick?
> 
> 
> Anime avatar crew for the win. Now that you and me are here, we just need Galeros and then we shall be invicible! Well, if we can feed him, anyway.




I don't know in truth.


----------



## megamania

I have.... achievements........


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> EN World = Facebook?!?




EnWorld is constantly evolving and occasionally, devolving when it turns out something doesn't work well.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.
> 
> Which edition of Mutants and Masterminds are you guys using?




2nd


----------



## megamania

I'm a trend setter?


There goes the neighborhood


Devil's advocate?  me?  

What did the bird say?    Is this something like Son of sam?  Is the bird telling me something fun (bad) to do?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> I have.... achievements........




Me too... but I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have my theories but they are unconventional and seditious in nature.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> I have my theories but they are unconventional and seditious in nature.




And probably very wrong. I find myself want more of them...


----------



## Dog Moon

Fortunately there's a thread about it in Meta.  Wooh!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/304787-achievements.html


----------



## megamania

I lost my achievements!


bummer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I lost my achievements!
> 
> 
> bummer.




I believe they were moved to the profile page (if not nuked from the system).


----------



## jonesy

Achievements Schmachievements. Just counters set on certain tresholds. Those are milestones.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is still all in a test phase anyway.


----------



## Dog Moon

Stop posting in this thread!  The thread police will come after you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Someone needs to link the new thread to make it official!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Some Chinese Spam Bot. said:
			
		

> Swiss psychologist RongShi brought human heart to explore and discover
> 
> called the process of personal growth. However all tangible or
> 
> intangible achievements, they must first by the inner intention and
> 
> organization started. If a person is heart is barren, no clue, natural
> 
> cannot accomplish themselves. Toynbee once said: 'individual inner
> 
> development, via a stranger's action, just caused the growth of human
> 
> society. "That's true.




I don't know what it just said... but  whatever it's having must be some good stuff.


----------



## jonesy

As far as spam goes, that actually fits quite well in the Hive.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Somebody needs to put that in the Far Realms thread in General as an example of how a creature from there might speak...


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is exactlyhow i responed to seeing it. I just saw it ther a few minutes ago.

new hive thread
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...nchmen-hivers-apply-within-2.html#post5537268


----------

